# When will I get the new HDUI?



## Scott Kocourek

Here is a place where you all can ask that same question.

It looks like a lot of cities can expect it in December but many will have to wait longer than that.


----------



## RunnerFL

Here are December's downloads:

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...ID=10975742&channelID=1&portalPageId=10472402


----------



## Drew2k

Important to note that this is a staggered release and the link RunnerFL posted states "over the next few months", so everyone should NOT expect it overnight...


----------



## skatingrocker17

So by DMA it means the city you receive your locals from right? I'm not that far from Detroit but I get Toledo locals so I guess that leaves me out.

Am I missing something here? Why can't they just release it? Or do they not do that to try and control the amount of calls they get?


----------



## litzdog911

skatingrocker17 said:


> ....Why can't they just release it? Or do they not do that to try and control the amount of calls they get?


Exactly. It's a pretty major user interface change. Imagine the call volume if 20 million customers got this all at the same time!


----------



## Scoottybabe

i dont understand my neighboor got it but not me grr


----------



## RobertE

RunnerFL said:


> Here are December's downloads:
> 
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...ID=10975742&channelID=1&portalPageId=10472402


That list is already outdated.


----------



## jonesron

Even if the national rollout does not get to your DMA very soon, you still have the option of doing the manual firmware download/update during the time period Directv is putting the GUI version out in the download stream. This seems to be between approx. 5am and 7am EST on many weekday mornings (sometimes starts earlier and sometimes not at all). You can check the web page for the Directv Firmware Watcher to see which version is currently in the download streams for the various Directv receivers and DVRs. I download the 0x0576 version to 2 of my HD-DVRs last week and to my 3rd HD-DVR earlier this week.


----------



## Mike_TV

Chicago on 12/14/2011. Nice.


----------



## Stewpidity

Anyone know if Miami/FLL includes the West Palm Beach Area ?


----------



## Athlon646464

jonesron said:


> Even if the national rollout does not get to your DMA very soon, you still have the option of doing the manual firmware download/update during the time period Directv is putting the GUI version out in the download stream. This seems to be between approx. 5am and 7am EST on many weekday mornings (sometimes starts earlier and sometimes not at all). You can check the web page for the Directv Firmware Watcher to see which version is currently in the download streams for the various Directv receivers and DVRs. I download the 0x0576 version to 2 of my HD-DVRs last week and to my 3rd HD-DVR earlier this week.


While you are essentially correct (the 'firmware watcher' is not D*'s), I always feel compelled to add to posts like this that forcing something to your STB is not without some risk.......


----------



## Jon J

Looks like there will be joy in Nashville on December 9. :up:

I actually thought it downloaded last night since all my receiver's blue circles were nice and bright this morning. But, just another teasing maintenance update.


----------



## trainman

Stewpidity said:


> Anyone know if Miami/FLL includes the West Palm Beach Area ?


West Palm Beach is a separate DMA from Miami/Ft. Lauderdale, so my guess is no.


----------



## Jon J

RobertE said:


> That list is already outdated.


Have you an update?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I guess those who live closest to DIRECTV HQ on either coast will be the last to get some HD...


----------



## RunnerFL

Stewpidity said:


> Anyone know if Miami/FLL includes the West Palm Beach Area ?


No, it does not. West Palm Beach is its own DMA. The West Palm Beach DMA rank is 38th this year, up from 39th.

http://www.tvb.org/media/file/TVB_Market_Profiles_Nielsen_Household_DMA_RANKS.pdf


----------



## Stewpidity

trainman said:


> West Palm Beach is a separate DMA from Miami/Ft. Lauderdale, so my guess is no.





RunnerFL said:


> No, it does not. West Palm Beach is its own DMA.


Thanks


----------



## Wisegoat

It appears that all of the markets on the list are HD LIL markets. Guess this means those of us not getting HD LIL are not getting the HD GUI until last. Screwed again!


----------



## dvdmth

Jon J said:


> Have you an update?


He might, but he might not be allowed to share it. Frankly, I'm not so sure the list linked to earlier should have been posted in the first place. There's a reason they keep this information quiet - if they tell you you'll get it on a certain date and it doesn't happen (which is very possible), you'll scream.


----------



## Go Beavs

dvdmth said:


> He might, but he might not be allowed to share it. Frankly, I'm not so sure the list linked to earlier should have been posted in the first place. There's a reason they keep this information quiet - if they tell you you'll get it on a certain date and it doesn't happen (which is very possible), you'll scream.


Well, that list is posted in a publicly accessible site on the internet. If DIRECTV didn't want it public, they would have put that information out there in another way.


----------



## jdh8668

For what it's worth, I received an email from Directv yesterday telling me I would be having the new software coming soon. Just saw the list and my area is scheduled for Dec. 6th. So maybe they are letting people know about a week out.


----------



## skatingrocker17

Okay, I looked at firmware watching and I don't know what this "0x04DB" is. Is it the new FW for the HR24-500? I'm pretty sure I'm currently running something else on my HR24-500 and I'm not sure why they would update to something that's not the new HD FW.


----------



## Jon J

Go Beavs said:


> Well, that list is posted in a publicly accessable site on the internet.


But, maybe really wide distribution wasn't intended.


----------



## cmoss5

Thanks for the list...looks like we will be some of the first ones in the Atlanta, Ga area...


----------



## Athlon646464

skatingrocker17 said:


> Okay, I looked at firmware watching and I don't know what this "0x04DB" is. Is it the new FW for the HR24-500? I'm pretty sure I'm currently running something else on my HR24-500 and I'm not sure why they would update to something that's not the new HD FW.


Could be a maintenance update for the current NR.


----------



## dpeters11

Jon J said:


> But, maybe really wide distribution wasn't intended.


Doesn't seem restricted. I can read other posts in that forum, and I don't even have a login for their forums.


----------



## sean10780

RALEIGH-DURHAM NC


12/15/2011 

I have to wait another 2 weeks?


----------



## markrubi

If I happen to be up in the middle of the night could I force the download of it?


----------



## spaul

Looks like Philadelphia market is scheduled for 12/15/11 which,is good news living here in South Jersey with Philadelphia as my locals .This is a nice early Christmas gift .


----------



## Drucifer

jonesron said:


> Even if the national rollout does not get to your DMA very soon, *you still have the option of doing the manual firmware* download/update during the time period Directv is putting the GUI version out in the download stream. This seems to be between approx. 5am and 7am EST on many weekday mornings (sometimes starts earlier and sometimes not at all). You can check the web page for the Directv Firmware Watcher to see which version is currently in the download streams for the various Directv receivers and DVRs. I download the 0x0576 version to 2 of my HD-DVRs last week and to my 3rd HD-DVR earlier this week.


Maybe not!

The Nov steam was, it looks like, only for employees everywhere and Vegas. The Dec stream schedule looks like DirecTV can target DMAs. Which, if true, ends nationwide the forcing.


----------



## Drucifer

Stewpidity said:


> Anyone know if Miami/FLL includes the West Palm Beach Area ?


What locals do you get?


----------



## Drucifer

dvdmth said:


> He might, but he might not be allowed to share it. Frankly,* I'm not so sure the list linked to earlier should have been posted* in the first place. There's a reason they keep this information quiet - if they tell you you'll get it on a certain date and it doesn't happen (which is very possible), you'll scream.


Well that forum is not restricted.


----------



## rainydave

Seattle - 12/21...I can live with that.


----------



## Drucifer

markrubi said:


> If I happen to be up in the middle of the night could I force the download of it?


The HDGUI hasn't been in the stream for most receivers the last two nights.

My guess, it wont be there until Dec 6th. And then, DirecTV maybe able to direct it to only the DMAs on their list.


----------



## RobertE

Please keep in mind that schedules can and do change with little or no notice. Don't get all riled up if your date comes and goes without an update.


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> What locals do you get?


Being in West Palm Beach he'll get the West Palm Beach locals.


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> DirecTV maybe able to direct it to only the DMAs on their list.


They may get sneaky and just put it on spot beams.


----------



## Go Beavs

RunnerFL said:


> They may get sneaky and just put it on spot beams.


Quick! Grab your receivers and drive to the nearest active DMA! :lol:

Or, just grab a beer and relax... it'll come.


----------



## LameLefty

Just got an email from Directv giving a heads-up on the new HDGUI. So that's about a one week notice.


----------



## BLMN

12/13 for me. can't wait


----------



## ke3ju

Drucifer said:


> Maybe not!
> 
> The Nov steam was, it looks like, only for employees everywhere and Vegas. The Dec stream schedule looks like DirecTV can target DMAs. Which, if true, ends nationwide the forcing.


What does this mean? Is this why when I've tried to force it based on Firmware watcher the last six times I saw it in the stream, I still didn't get it? Frustrating as hell...

If it's in the stream, how do my DVRs know not to get it?


----------



## Davenlr

ke3ju said:


> What does this mean? Is this why when I've tried to force it based on Firmware watcher the last six times I saw it in the stream, I still didn't get it? Frustrating as hell...
> 
> If it's in the stream, how do my DVRs know not to get it?


There are up to 4 streams with different versions. Which one your box downloads is entirely dependent on your RID being on the "list" so when you force a download (or DirecTv pushes an upgrade) it will look on the transponder with the version you want/they want you to have.

If your box isnt on that list, it will default to the standard national release that is always being sent.


----------



## ke3ju

Damn good information!!! I've been reading posts on this since the announcement, and that's never been explained so clearly as now...

Thank you!!! I'll stop wasting my time...

[MOD EDIT] 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## adkinsjm

"dvdmth" said:


> He might, but he might not be allowed to share it. Frankly, I'm not so sure the list linked to earlier should have been posted in the first place. There's a reason they keep this information quiet - if they tell you you'll get it on a certain date and it doesn't happen (which is very possible), you'll scream.


Thanks for the advice, but if we needed someone to tell us the rules, we'd ask a moderator.


----------



## Jon J

LameLefty said:


> Just got an email from Directv giving a heads-up on the new HDGUI. So that's about a one week notice.


Moi aussi...overnight. Looks like the Nashville DMA is gonna happen. :up:


----------



## rainydave

I was chatting with a co-worker out in Tennessee yesterday afternoon. DirecTV is a client of our company and he is working on the account. He mentioned he had just gotten an email announcing the HD-GUI. From that forum post it looks like his area is slated for a 12/8 software push. 
Seems to make sense to send out an email alert to customers shortly before the new GUI is sent to their receivers.


----------



## Ranger12

Yeah, I noticed that the update has not been in the stream very much the last couple of nights. It has been consistently showing up between 5-6 am CST for my IRDs. I had upgraded both my HD DVRs a couple of weeks ago and had no issues. However, about a week ago, my bedroom unit (HR24-100) had to be replaced because the hard drive was starting to fail along with the cooling fan. It was replaced with an HR24-500, but I have not been able to find the new update in the stream so that the replacement has the new GUI also.


----------



## RACJ2

ke3ju said:


> Damn good information!!! I've been reading posts on this since the announcement, and that's never been explained so clearly as now...
> 
> Thank you!!! I'll stop wasting my time...
> 
> [MOD EDIT]
> 
> Thanks again!!!


I know its hard to read every post, but I thought this pretty much had spelled it out.


RACJ2 said:


> As others have mentioned, you have to make sure the 0x576 software update is in stream. I did my update at 3 AM CT this morning. You need to check this site http://www.redh.com/dtv/, click on your type "HR" for DVR's, then find your model listed. Look in the 0x576 column and be sure it has a current time listed and it will be highlighted in orange. The time is military and PT, so you have to convert it to your time zone. Here is an example and you can see that the last time the HR21-100 (HR22) had 0x576 in stream was at 3:55:23 PT on 11/21/2011. Take a look at this [thread] , to see what others have suggested worked best when typing in the 02468 sequence.


----------



## Drucifer

Ranger12 said:


> Yeah, *I noticed that the update has not been in the stream* very much the last couple of nights. It has been consistently showing up between 5-6 am CST for my IRDs. I had upgraded both my HD DVRs a couple of weeks ago and had no issues. However, about a week ago, my bedroom unit (HR24-100) had to be replaced because the hard drive was starting to fail along with the cooling fan. It was replaced with an HR24-500, but I have not been able to find the new update in the stream so that the replacement has the new GUI also.


The *0x0576/4576* was replace last night by the last CC *0x057B/457B*.


----------



## gio12

So I am looking at 12/7 give or take a week for MIA/FT LAUD? LOL!


----------



## Ranger12

Drucifer said:


> The *0x0576/4576* was replace last night by the last CC *0x057B/457B*.


Yep, noticed that right after I made my initial post when I went to look at last night's stream.


----------



## Acebeans

I live in WV but get Pittsburgh as my local channels. Pittsburgh isn't even on that list, does this mean I'm going to be waiting into January>


----------



## Drucifer

Acebeans said:


> I live in WV but get Pittsburgh as my local channels. Pittsburgh isn't even on that list, does this mean I'm going to be waiting into January>


That list is not chisel in stone.

The speed of the release will depend on many factors, but I suspect a large portion of that will depend on how many confuse customers hog up the phone lines at DirecTV with questions of what have you done to the guide I was use to.


----------



## jdspencer

Hmmm, download the update off the internet, put on USB flash drive, plug into DVR and install. 

Then call for replacement DVR when it bricks.


----------



## RunnerFL

Acebeans said:


> I live in WV but get Pittsburgh as my local channels. Pittsburgh isn't even on that list, does this mean I'm going to be waiting into January>


If it continues going by DMA, which it appears to be, Pittsburgh is DMA 23 so yes you would be waiting until January.


----------



## RunnerFL

jdspencer said:


> Hmmm, download the update off the internet, put on USB flash drive, plug into DVR and install.
> 
> Then call for replacement DVR when it bricks.


You're not going to find it on the Internet for download.


----------



## NVGuy38

Drucifer said:


> Maybe not!
> 
> The Nov steam was, it looks like, only for employees everywhere and Vegas. The Dec stream schedule looks like DirecTV can target DMAs. Which, if true, ends nationwide the forcing.


You mean Vegas finally came in first in something other than the first (and only) state to have legal brothels? On the other hand, just found out we're dead last in some kind of 'opportunity' survey. Also, still hovering around 15% unemployment and some of the WORST housing values in the country. One of my neighbors across the street got foreclosed on and the bank sold the house for $90k...it was bought for $140k back in 2002 when it was built!!!

Anyhoo, just wanted to confirm that we (Vegas) indeed have the new HDUI. Both my HR24-500 & H24-100 were updated on 11/8/11 but cannot recall the exact firmware version.

Peace!!


----------



## Ranger12

RunnerFL said:


> If it continues going by DMA, which it appears to be, Pittsburgh is DMA 23 so yes you would be waiting until January.


Just out of curiosity, is the DMA list available for viewing somewhere? I would like to know where my market sets.


----------



## Laxguy

NVGuy38 said:


> Anyhoo, just wanted to confirm that we (Vegas) indeed have the new HDUI. Both my HR24-500 & H24-100 were updated on 11/8/11 but cannot recall the exact firmware version.
> 
> Peace!!


Indeed. Welcome to DBSTalk!

Your firmware version- actually, I think software may be the more accurate term, is findable under Menu->Settings and Help->Settings.

A bunch of us are invading the Strip in a month or so. Beware!


----------



## trainman

Ranger12 said:


> Just out of curiosity, is the DMA list available for viewing somewhere? I would like to know where my market sets.


RunnerFL posted a link to a Nielsen PDF earlier in this thread: http://www.tvb.org/media/file/TVB_Market_Profiles_Nielsen_Household_DMA_RANKS.pdf

However, note that they don't seem to be going in strict size order, so you probably won't be able to predict when your area is scheduled to get the HDGUI.


----------



## RunnerFL

Ranger12 said:


> Just out of curiosity, is the DMA list available for viewing somewhere? I would like to know where my market sets.


I posted a link to the DMA list back towards the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Ranger12

RunnerFL said:


> I posted a link to the DMA list back towards the beginning of this thread.


My bad. Somehow I overlooked it. Thanks.


----------



## Maleman

Yay to Dec 21 hopefully


----------



## mailiang

RunnerFL said:


> If it continues going by DMA, which it appears to be, Pittsburgh is DMA 23 so yes you would be waiting until January.


I'm in the NJ and my DMA is in the New York market, which also isn't listed. However, according to DTV tech support, based on my account records, my HR22-100 DVR is slated for sometime this Fall.

Ian


----------



## jdspencer

RunnerFL said:


> You're not going to find it on the Internet for download.


Really?


----------



## Drucifer

jdspencer said:


> Really?


If you pull his leg any farther, it will reach the Gulf.


----------



## RunnerFL

mailiang said:


> I'm in the NJ and my DMA is in the New York market, which also isn't listed. However, according to DTV tech support, based on my account records, my HR22-100 DVR is slated for sometime this Fall.
> 
> Ian


They may be holding off on NY just based on the sheer number of people.


----------



## Christopher Gould

The Champaign Springfield Decatur dma got the new guide this morning. Looks good.


----------



## Sackett

Got the new HD GUI in Buford, GA this morning.


----------



## allenn

Sackett said:


> Got the new HD GUI in Buford, GA this morning.


 What was the firmware version number?


----------



## Sackett

allenn said:


> What was the firmware version number?


It is 0x57b


----------



## stevenme

Drucifer said:


> The *0x0576/4576* was replace last night by the last CC *0x057B/457B*.


I'm using the redh.com/dtv site to find the download times but I'm a bit confused. When I select H/HR, the time at the top of the page is PT, however, when I look at the times for the most current version and transponder it seems to be CT. Is this a problem with the site, or am I just not understanding the numbers?

BTW, I did manage to get my two HR24s updated this morning at 5:30 am ET. Tomorrow I'll update my H25. My market is scheduled for next week so I'm only getting it a little early.


----------



## robdec

I live in the Atlanta area and received 0x57b on both my receivers last night. Looks good so far.


----------



## chris vesuvio

Snellville, Ga.
New HDGUI LIVE. Woooo Hooo.
Looks great.


----------



## Richierich

I got mine on all 7 DVRs at 3:41 A.M. in Atlanta Area (Peachtree City, Ga.)!!!


----------



## tkrandall

I noticed this morning my HR24-200s and HR20-700 got the HD guide update overnight. Metro Atlanta, Marietta/Kennesaw area


----------



## georgewells

Looks like the Western US is among the forgotten !!!


----------



## RunnerFL

georgewells said:


> Looks like the Western US is among the forgotten !!!


It's not a geographical list, it's by DMA.


----------



## dervari

I have one of my HR21s on an HDMI switcher. I usually use it as an overflow DVR and the switch is usually on the primary HR21.

My Slingbox Pro is connected to the slave HR21. When I went to watch it, I had a huge nag screen saying my TV or Cables aren't HD and that I needed to hold the EXIT button until the HR switched to SD mode. WTF?

I'm assuming this has to do with the new UI since the message didn't look like a normal DirecTV message. Atlanta, GA here.


----------



## maartena

RobertE said:


> That list is already outdated.


Do you have a more updated list?

I notice that most major California DMA's are on that list, EXCEPT the Los Angeles area, which is of course.... where I am.

That's understandable, the Los Angeles DMA alone probably has about 1 million DirecTV customers or so, (just like the New York DMA) and they probably want to roll out to smaller DMA's first and tackle the HUGE DMA's a little later on.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Los Angeles is not expected in December.


----------



## smileyw

dervari said:


> I have one of my HR21s on an HDMI switcher. I usually use it as an overflow DVR and the switch is usually on the primary HR21.
> 
> My Slingbox Pro is connected to the slave HR21. When I went to watch it, I had a huge nag screen saying my TV or Cables aren't HD and that I needed to hold the EXIT button until the HR switched to SD mode. WTF?
> 
> I'm assuming this has to do with the new UI since the message didn't look like a normal DirecTV message. Atlanta, GA here.


Yes, welcome to the fun of the new UI. The Slingbox problem you have is the only bummer about the new UI. I have had the UI in CE for a while, and I ended up ditching my slingbox classsic (that I bought the day it came out!) and replaced it with a Solo (when they were on sale for $89 a few weeks ago). The solo plugs into the component outputs of the DVR, and even though it doesn't stream HD, it does take the 1080i output, and can display it. This fixed the problem for me. I don't remember if the Pro has component inputs or not. If it does use them, and the problem will go away.
The issue is that the HDUI is HD only, and does not output in SD. I guess that new EXIT button thing at least helps you get by (by outputting everything to 480i).

W


----------



## texasbrit

...or you can use a component to composite or HDMI to composite converter....


----------



## kenkraly2004

I wonder when directv customers in ohio will get the new HD UI update?


----------



## billyinlasvegas

Did i miss something?
We've had it here in Las Vegas since early November.


----------



## dpeters11

Las Vegas was the test market.


----------



## dpeters11

kenkraly2004 said:


> I wonder when directv customers in ohio will get the new HD UI update?


From what's on their installer forum, the Cleveland DMA could be as soon as tomorrow. Not saying everyone will get it tomorrow or all boxes, but as a start.


----------



## Drucifer

billyinlasvegas said:


> Did i miss something?
> We've had it here in Las Vegas since early November.


You guys were guinea pigs to measure the calls to DirecTV about the new HDGUI.

For my curiosity, what software version are you running? The last CC that's is now the HDGUI NR are 0x057B & 0x457B.


----------



## bigbenny13

If the Atlanta area just got on the list, does that mean the Orlando area might be coming soon? Or is it completely random?


----------



## benmusic

kenkraly2004 said:


> I wonder when directv customers in ohio will get the new HD UI update?


Baring any problems, we are going to get it early AM 12/07/11.

Ben Music


----------



## RVD26

dpeters11 said:


> From what's on their installer forum, the Cleveland DMA could be as soon as tomorrow. Not saying everyone will get it tomorrow or all boxes, but as a start.


Heard anything about the Houston DMA?


----------



## Richierich

Here is the Link to the Latest Download Table of Cities.

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...ID=10975742&channelID=1&portalPageId=10472402

Houston does not appear on that list so I don't know when you will get it.


----------



## Richierich

kenkraly2004 said:


> I wonder when directv customers in ohio will get the new HD UI update?


Cleveland, Ohio gets it on 12/7/2011.


----------



## jdspencer

Richierich said:


> Here is the Link to the Latest Download Table of Cities.
> 
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...ID=10975742&channelID=1&portalPageId=10472402
> 
> Houston does not appear on that list so I don't know when you will get it.


I wish that list also cross referenced by DMA #.


----------



## RunnerFL

bigbenny13 said:


> If the Atlanta area just got on the list, does that mean the Orlando area might be coming soon? Or is it completely random?


It's been said several times in this thread that they are going by DMA.


----------



## RunnerFL

jdspencer said:


> I wish that list also cross referenced by DMA #.


I posted a link to the current DMA list earlier in this thread.


----------



## ndole

Low and slow.


----------



## jdspencer

RunnerFL said:


> I posted a link to the current DMA list earlier in this thread.


Yes, you did. But, it doesn't cross reference with the DMA's that have received the new GUI. I suppose I could do it my self. My DMA is 157 so I guess I'll see the HD GUI some time in February.:lol:


----------



## RobertE

Latest schedule, as always, subject to change with little or no notice.



Market | Date
MIAMI-FORT LAUDERDALE FL | 12/7/2011
CLEVELAND OH | 12/7/2011
DETROIT MI | 12/8/2011
NASHVILLE TN | 12/8/2011
SALT LAKE CITY UT | 12/13/2011
CHARLOTTE NC | 12/13/2011
BOSTON MA | 12/13/2011
PORTLAND OR | 12/13/2011
SAN DIEGO CA | 12/13/2011
ST LOUIS MO | 12/14/2011
ORLANDO-DAYTONA FL | 12/14/2011
GREENVILLE-SPARTANBURG SC-ASHEVILLE NC | 12/14/2011
CINCINNATI OH | 12/15/2011
RALEIGH-DURHAM NC | 12/15/2011
SAN FRANCISCO-OAKLAND-SAN JOSE CA | 12/20/2011
SACRAMENTO-STOCKTON-MODESTO CA | 12/20/2011
SEATTLE-TACOMA WA | 12/21/2011


----------



## islesfan

Richierich said:


> Here is the Link to the Latest Download Table of Cities.
> 
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...ID=10975742&channelID=1&portalPageId=10472402
> 
> Houston does not appear on that list so I don't know when you will get it.


Oh well, looks like Reno isn't under consideration...


----------



## mailiang

islesfan said:


> Oh well, looks like Reno isn't under consideration...


New York isn't either and it's their biggest market. Be patient. Better to be safe then sorry. 

Ian


----------



## dpeters11

"islesfan" said:


> Oh well, looks like Reno isn't under consideration...


That makes it sound like they haven't decided whether to release it in Reno. It will, the only question is timing. Personally, I think most everyone will be done by the end of the first quarter. Just personal opinion but feasible.


----------



## RunnerFL

jdspencer said:


> Yes, you did. But, it doesn't cross reference with the DMA's that have received the new GUI. I suppose I could do it my self. My DMA is 157 so I guess I'll see the HD GUI some time in February.:lol:


Yeah, you could do it yourself like I did. 

DMA 157, February, with only about 19 DMAs a month? :lol: It's looking more like June for you.


----------



## xmguy

Will the R22 get the UI update too? Since they are simply HR21s.


----------



## Drucifer

bigbenny13 said:


> If the Atlanta area just got on the list, does that mean the Orlando area might be coming soon? Or is it completely random?


Well, if I was DirecTV, I would dish out the new HDGUI by a total customer DMA sum. So that every night, the new software would reach about the same number of customers base on the experience gain from Las Vegas. But that's my plan. How DirecTV is doing the rollout could be completely random.


----------



## Drucifer

xmguy said:


> Will the R22 get the UI update too? Since they are simply HR21s.


So far, I think yeah.


----------



## willis3

Ok I have only had HD since Sunday.. how would I know if I had the old HDUI or updated?


----------



## Laxguy

willis3 said:


> Ok I have only had HD since Sunday.. how would I know if I had the old HDUI or updated?


If it's very blue, it's old. If it's quite grey, it's new. Newer one has sharper graphics, fonts.
Or just post your software version. (Under Settings)


----------



## Drucifer

willis3 said:


> Ok I have only had HD since Sunday.. how would I know if I had the old HDUI or updated?


What software version does it show?


----------



## tulanejosh

RunnerFL said:


> It's not a geographical list, it's by DMA.





RunnerFL said:


> It's been said several times in this thread that they are going by DMA.


just can't see how its by DMA when it does not appears to go in order... LA, Houston, Dallas, Chicago, NY, Denver, Phoenix, Philadelphia, Baltimore, Tampa are conspicuously absent.


----------



## Mossberg

tkrandall said:


> I noticed this morning my HR24-200s and HR20-700 got the HD guide update overnight. Metro Atlanta, Marietta/Kennesaw area


Same here. I'm in Lawrenceville. I'm loving the new look!


----------



## DTWBHN

ok guys heres the official DTV ui rollout schedule.
Atlanta, (Champaine, Springfield, Decatur, IL) Cleveland, Minneapolis, Detroit and Nashville are 12/6 thru 12/8. Everyone else is scheduled 12/13 thru 12/21, this was the latest update i have from the mother ship, Its a great UI we've been enjoying it on the HR24 and the two R22 since Nov. 1, next is the HR34 in feb for me....


----------



## RobertE

tulanejosh said:


> just can't see how its by DMA when it does not appears to go in order... LA, Houston, Dallas, Chicago, NY, Denver, Phoenix, Philadelphia, Baltimore, Tampa are conspicuously absent.


It's not DMA 1, then 2, then 3. They have chosen specific DMAs for a number of reasons. They have a plan.


----------



## RunnerFL

tulanejosh said:


> just can't see how its by DMA when it does not appears to go in order... LA, Houston, Dallas, Chicago, NY, Denver, Phoenix, Philadelphia, Baltimore, Tampa are conspicuously absent.


NY and LA are being left out now. As for the other cities have you bothered to look and see what DMA they are? They are farther down the list...


----------



## DTWBHN

they changed minneapolis out for miami, ft lauderdale tomorrow, gonna probably change more, last i heard they are doing it by market size and various factors involving which markets are still using the 72.5, well see how it goes tomorrow morning


----------



## DTWBHN

looks like NY and LA are not scheduled in dec, jans schedule has not been released yet


----------



## tulanejosh

RunnerFL said:


> NY and LA are being left out now. As for the other cities have you bothered to look and see what DMA they are? They are farther down the list...


all due respect - you are incorrect... Houston, Dallas, Chicago, Philadelphia, Phoenix and Tampa are all Top 15 markets based on your list. They are larger then Miami-FLL, Minneapolis, Cleveland, Sacramento, Greenville, St. Louis, Cinci, Nashville, Champaign, Raleigh, Portland, San Diego, Orlando, and SLC. Perhaps it's you that needs to look at the list.


----------



## RunnerFL

tulanejosh said:


> all due respect - you are incorrect... Houston, Dallas, Chicago, Philadelphia, Phoenix and Tampa are all Top 15 markets based on your list. They are larger then Miami-FLL, Minneapolis, Cleveland, Sacramento, Greenville, St. Louis, Cinci, Nashville, Champaign, Raleigh, Portland, San Diego, Orlando, and SLC. Perhaps it's you that needs to look at the list.


Ummm, that would mean they are "farther down the list" from NY and LA no? That would mean I wasn't incorrect.

As others have stated some DMA's are being left out. Not counting those DMAs (the ones being left out on purpose) they are going by DMA.


----------



## double

what is the current national HD release version number?


----------



## RunnerFL

double said:


> what is the current national HD release version number?


0x57B


----------



## jerelect

We got the update in Cleveland area overnite, looks great.It is 0x57b


----------



## Athlon646464

jerelect said:


> We got the update in Cleveland area overnite, looks great.It is 0x57b


Welcome to DBSTalk!

:welcome_s


----------



## kenkraly2004

will older Directv HD boxes like the H 20 get the new HD UI update? yes or no?


----------



## DTWBHN

no the h20 will not but d* has already said that they will replace it with a newer box that is capable for no charge, in my opinion i would go for it due to the fact that the h20 is a lemon, the hr20 will get the new ui though, kenkraly thats a great city you live in there


----------



## dpeters11

I wouldn't say a lemon, other than the one model that was recalled. It worked for what it did, just ended up being more limited due to no Ethernet jack. If they offer free swap outs with no contract extension, I'd do it. But technically you could do it before, just say you want to hook it up to a 3D TV. I don't believe that extends the contract.

And to be clear, the H20 is the only HD box not getting it. The HR20 is.


----------



## bmetelsky

Got it in Elyria, OH as of this morning.


----------



## JFR

Santa delivered in Fort Lauderdale last night. Updated all 3 receivers with shiny new GUIs as scheduled.

It's a good thing I put out the milk and cookies!


----------



## DTWBHN

dpeters11 said:


> I wouldn't say a lemon, other than the one model that was recalled. It worked for what it did, just ended up being more limited due to no Ethernet jack. If they offer free swap outs with no contract extension, I'd do it. But technically you could do it before, just say you want to hook it up to a 3D TV. I don't believe that extends the contract.
> 
> And to be clear, the H20 is the only HD box not getting it. The HR20 is.


very correct, the last blast fact said they will offer a replacment for those wanting the new ui with no contract extension, i do have to say i would prefer an HR20 over the 21s i have currently, they have always been slow and the new ui helps but not all that much, just waiting for my upgrade time to come


----------



## dpeters11

I think you can say you need OTA and get an HR20. It's generally one of the exceptions to the you don't know what you'll get policy.


----------



## Richierich

willis3 said:


> Ok I have only had HD since Sunday.. how would I know if I had the old HDUI or updated?


When you hit the Guide Button you will get a Welcome Screen which will tell you all about the New HDGUI and what it does for you!!!


----------



## Richierich

dpeters11 said:


> I wouldn't say a lemon, other than the one model that was recalled. It worked for what it did, just ended up being more limited due to no Ethernet jack. If they offer free swap outs with no contract extension, I'd do it. But technically you could do it before, just say you want to hook it up to a 3D TV. I don't believe that extends the contract.
> 
> And to be clear, the H20 is the only HD box not getting it. The HR20 is.


Well, you had better have a 3D TV when they get there.


----------



## Richierich

jerelect said:


> We got the update in Cleveland area overnite, looks great.It is 0x57b


Yes. Welcome to DBSTALK!!! :welcome_s


----------



## gilviv

Got it last night! The new UI that is :lol: 
All good on the 3 DVR's and the 1 box(Miami, FL 3:36AM).


----------



## Jon J

tulanejosh said:


> just can't see how its by DMA when it does not appears to go in order...


It looks like the rollout algorithm may involve total market size (DMA) and DirecTV penetration as well other factors of which we are not aware. If they went strictly by market size the call centers would be slammed...probably not the best course of action.


----------



## dpeters11

Richierich said:


> Well, you had better have a 3D TV when they get there.


I actually figured it could be a direct user swap out. Or, what's to say you want your other equipment to be compatible before you get the 3D TV.


----------



## dpeters11

Next week should be fun for me...I already have a friend kvetching at the update process, and that it will flush his guide and two reboots...


----------



## 420benz

Received it yesterday. The guide is jet black with blue highlights. I do not like this color at all. The best part is that it is supper fast in every way. I think they should have given an option to switch to a blue screen with black highlights.


----------



## TenaciousBuzz

Got it yesterday in ATL. Very slick and MUCH faster response on both my HR20 & HR22.

Kudos to DTV!!!:up:


----------



## maartena

RunnerFL said:


> Ummm, that would mean they are "farther down the list" from NY and LA no? That would mean I wasn't incorrect.
> 
> As others have stated some DMA's are being left out. Not counting those DMAs (the ones being left out on purpose) they are going by DMA.


NY and LA are #1 and #2, and obviously the biggest DMA's in terms of number of subscribers. It would make sense to not make them the first to get the new HD GUI, as when something goes wrong support will have a LOT of customers calling.

I'll bet that if the December rollouts go as planned, that NY and LA will probably follow some time in January.


----------



## tulanejosh

RunnerFL said:


> Ummm, that would mean they are "farther down the list" from NY and LA no? That would mean I wasn't incorrect.
> 
> As others have stated some DMA's are being left out. Not counting those DMAs (the ones being left out on purpose) they are going by DMA.


lol... you didn't specifiy what further down meant first time around. I call shenanigans. Regardless, what relevance would it have that they were further down from LA and NY when i was questioning your assertion that the list was based on DMA size and i pointed out 6 markets that are significantly larger that are not included than the bulk of what's launching in Dec?

So let me see if i have this straight now. It's by DMA size, except certain DMAs are being left out, and and for those that are included, it's not really in the correct DMA order in terms of biggest to smallest, but it's by DMA size.


----------



## dpeters11

It is by DMA, in that like with my parents as an example, they will get it when Knoxville gets it, even though they are about an hour away. They don't want to start with the largest markets, they want to handle some of the medium to small ones first until they are sure they're ready. They've already made changes to the code from the original version that was released in Las Vagas. Plus time for the CSRs to get comfortable with it before they hit a market that may generate a lot of extra calls.


----------



## lparsons21

Well, my impatience and inability to sleep worked out fine for me. Got up quite early and checked the site with the streaming info and went ahead and got 57B for 2 of my HR24s.

Worked fine and all the various data that is needed is downloading. At the moment I'm really not noticing much in the way of speed improvements, but that could just be the data downloading.

I'll know in a day or two I suppose...

Just as info, Paducah, KY DMA isn't getting it yet.


----------



## dpeters11

You should definitely see a difference scrolling through the guide, but it is always a good idea to let things go for 12 hours before looking at speed.


----------



## bobcamp1

tulanejosh said:


> lol... you didn't specifiy what further down meant first time around. I call shenanigans. Regardless, what relevance would it have that they were further down from LA and NY when i was questioning your assertion that the list was based on DMA size and i pointed out 6 markets that are significantly larger that are not included than the bulk of what's launching in Dec?
> 
> So let me see if i have this straight now. It's by DMA size, except certain DMAs are being left out, and and for those that are included, it's not really in the correct DMA order in terms of biggest to smallest, but it's by DMA size.


It looks like they did one smallish DMA (Las Vegas), then did a few medium sized ones one at a a time. The plan going forward looks like several medium sized DMAs at the same time. After that, they'll probably do the ten or so largest DMAs one at a time. Then do whatever's left after that.


----------



## maverick22

I haven' seen Texas mentioned anywhere in the scheduling. Any word?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

No word yet.


----------



## Fab55

Two days ago the list had Minneapolis/St. Paul scheduled for today. I eagerly awoke at 6am, like a kid on Christmas morning, only to see that Santa revised the list at some point yesterday, and skipped my house all together! Now I'm sad...


----------



## Laxguy

maverick22 said:


> I haven' seen Texas mentioned anywhere in the scheduling. Any word?


They're taking to heart the phrase, "Don't mess with Texas!"

Please don't post same question in multiple threads!


----------



## JMII

Ft Lauderdale checking in! FINALLY... can't believe I've had HiDef for so long (3 TVs already) and just now the GUI is actually taking advantage of it.

Wife reporting the new guide was working today and its "even faster" on our recently upgraded HR24-500 boxes versus those frustratingly dog slow HR20-700s we had before.


----------



## DrZ

Has the new GUI sped things up for anybody?


----------



## Temoryian

I also saw that the Minneapolis rollout was delayed from today. Just wondering if me living in western Wisconsin...Eau Claire..would be considered part of that rollout. If not what market am I considered a part of? Thanks guys.


----------



## Boobie1998

I see that Philadelphia is no longer on list for 12/15. I know things can change but I should not expected on 12/15 anymore right? :-(


----------



## adkinsjm

Temoryian said:


> I also saw that the Minneapolis rollout was delayed from today. Just wondering if me living in western Wisconsin...Eau Claire..would be considered part of that rollout. If not what market am I considered a part of? Thanks guys.


Eau Claire is a different market.

While this site lists Dish Network locals, the local TV markets are the same.

http://dishuser.org/TVMarkets/


----------



## jasonblair

What is their reasoning for rolling it out so slowly?


----------



## dpeters11

DrZ said:


> Has the new GUI sped things up for anybody?


Yes, particularly scrolling through the guide. That is the biggest speed difference.


----------



## dpeters11

jasonblair said:


> What is their reasoning for rolling it out so slowly?


One, to make sure there are no issues that crop up that they hadn't seen and need resolved. And two, to avoid the phone lines from being jammed with a lot of extra calls.


----------



## Temoryian

adkinsjm said:


> Eau Claire is a different market.
> 
> While this site lists Dish Network locals, the local TV markets are the same.
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> Cool thank you.


----------



## Drucifer

kenkraly2004 said:


> will older Directv HD boxes like *the H 20* get the new HD UI update? yes or no?


The H20, no. All other H/HR2x. yes.


----------



## adkinsjm

jasonblair said:


> What is their reasoning for rolling it out so slowly?


Please read the entire thread before posting the same thing that has been asked.


----------



## Beetle

I spent a few minutes looking at DMA data and the Dec. schedule from post #2. I found the following interesting and decided to share it here.
Neilsen ranks DMA's by the number of "TV Homes" in the DMA. New York is #1 with 7,387,810 and Glendive, MT is #210 (last) with 4,180.
The top 40 (Las Vegas is #40 and was the test market) represents 61.1% of the total.
Those shown in the schedule are, with one exception, in the top 40.
Those shown in the schedule represent 30.8% of the total or 35,272,000.
The schedule covers 16 days. If the upgrade rate is maintained it will take about 52 days to complete or roughly the end of January.
This assumes a lot including even distribution of D* customers across the country but I think it provides a rough idea as to when it will be completed.


----------



## twiseguy

Here in NE Ohio, we got the update last night, but I suspect Northern parts of the country could have the updates postponed due to winter storms, heavy weather that moves in, especially at night. 

Would really stink to be half way through the update and have weather cause a loss of signal.

New GUI works fine, scrolls much faster, but we`ll see after another day or so when all the channel info catches up.


----------



## jerelect

New HD GUI is quit a bit faster on my HR24/200.


----------



## RunnerFL

Temoryian said:


> I also saw that the Minneapolis rollout was delayed from today. Just wondering if me living in western Wisconsin...Eau Claire..would be considered part of that rollout. If not what market am I considered a part of? Thanks guys.


You go by the locals you get. If you don't get Minneapolis locals as your locals then no, you are not included in the Minneapolis rollout.


----------



## cawgijoe

Where is the Washington DC area on this list?


----------



## RobertE

:rant:
I'll make things simple for everyone. 

If your market is NOT on the list, then the planned date is NOT public at this time.
If your market is on the list, then you can expect the push during the early morning hours.

We DO NOT need this thread filled up with people from every single market asking "what about me". When your market date is made public it will be passed along. Please be patient.
:rant:


----------



## cawgijoe

RobertE said:


> :rant:
> I'll make things simple for everyone.
> 
> If your market is NOT on the list, then the planned date is NOT public at this time.
> If your market is on the list, then you can expect the push during the early morning hours.
> 
> We DO NOT need this thread filled up with people from every single market asking "what about me". When your market date is made public it will be passed along. Please be patient.
> :rant:


Apologies.......just learned of this a few days ago and am not up to speed...:grin:...........I'm assuming the "list" can be located on the Directv website....link on page 1 of this thread......correct me if I'm wrong........


----------



## LameLefty

cawgijoe said:


> Apologies.......just learned of this a few days ago and am not up to speed...:grin:...........I'm assuming the "list" can be located on the Directv website?


The list is linked in the second post of this thread, but it's been quoted several times throughout the seven pages of posts.


----------



## RunnerFL

cawgijoe said:


> Where is the Washington DC area on this list?


It's not.


----------



## Athlon646464

RunnerFL said:


> It's not.


Then it must be in Texas..........


----------



## Aztec Pilot

RobertE said:


> :rant:
> I'll make things simple for everyone.
> 
> If your market is NOT on the list, then the planned date is NOT public at this time.
> If your market is on the list, then you can expect the push during the early morning hours.
> 
> We DO NOT need this thread filled up with people from every single market asking "what about me". When your market date is made public it will be passed along. Please be patient.
> :rant:


What do you expect in a thread titled " when will I get the new hdui"?

Have Patience!


----------



## Aztec Pilot

adkinsjm said:


> Please read the entire thread before posting the same thing that has been asked.


X2 Obviously jasonblair needs to spend less time with his family and friends and keep on on DBSTALK!


----------



## Laxguy

How bout a sticky post at top of the thread- or bottom, depending on how you read, that addresses just the plain and simple? 



*

The Everlies said it first. Fogerty and Ronstadt among others covered.


----------



## dtrell

i hate this new UI. i thought i would liek it *Mod Edit*, but i dont like how the on screen display isnt opaque. when its up, you miss half the screen, including when youre watching a recording and the timeline takes up the bottom 20% of the screen unlike the old one. I hope they fix this at some point and make it opaque. *Mod Edit*


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I have noticed that there is a thread for discussion/issues (for people that have the HDUI) and there is a thread for those wondering when they will get it. Funny that we may just have to swap the titles.


----------



## studlygoorite

Aztec Pilot said:


> What do you expect in a thread titled " when will I get the new hdui"?
> 
> Have Patience!


----------



## studlygoorite

Aztec Pilot said:


> X2 Obviously jasonblair needs to spend less time with his family and friends and keep on on DBSTALK!


Another


----------



## studlygoorite

Can anyone confirm that this new guide will fix the slow downs that many of us are having or had, example, 30 seconds to change the channel?


----------



## jford951

Gat the new guide in Detroit area the am firmware #457b


----------



## jford951

studlygoorite said:


> Can anyone confirm that this new guide will fix the slow downs that many of us are having or had, example, 30 seconds to change the channel?


The new guide is a lot faster


----------



## beer_geek

studlygoorite said:


> Can anyone confirm that this new guide will fix the slow downs that many of us are having or had, example, 30 seconds to change the channel?


I can confirm that it doesn't happen as often. YMMV


----------



## Jon J

studlygoorite said:


> Can anyone confirm that this new guide will fix the slow downs that many of us are having or had, example, 30 seconds to change the channel?


Channel change lag appears unaffected for me.


----------



## bobcamp1

Beetle said:


> I spent a few minutes looking at DMA data and the Dec. schedule from post #2. I found the following interesting and decided to share it here.
> Neilsen ranks DMA's by the number of "TV Homes" in the DMA. New York is #1 with 7,387,810 and Glendive, MT is #210 (last) with 4,180.
> The top 40 (Las Vegas is #40 and was the test market) represents 61.1% of the total.
> Those shown in the schedule are, with one exception, in the top 40.
> Those shown in the schedule represent 30.8% of the total or 35,272,000.
> The schedule covers 16 days. If the upgrade rate is maintained it will take about 52 days to complete or roughly the end of January.
> This assumes a lot including even distribution of D* customers across the country but I think it provides a rough idea as to when it will be completed.


There you go using actual research and facts instead of blindly speculating. Don't you realize which forum you're posting this in?


----------



## Yukstin

Showed up this morning in Nashville right on schedule! I really like the look so far but didn't have much time to play with it this morning.


----------



## Beetle

bobcamp1 said:


> There you go using actual research and facts instead of blindly speculating. Don't you realize which forum you're posting this in?


Obviously not! - I'll try to be more careful in the future.


----------



## lparsons21

Jon J said:


> Channel change lag appears unaffected for me.


I agree, it doesn't seem different in this respect at all. But I have Native ON, so I didn't expect it to as it fumbles its merry way with HDMI handshaking every darned time!  Not a big deal...

In fact, other than scrolling speed in the guide, I don't see any real speed improvements. Remote response and most other things seem to operate just as they did before the update, if anything the pauses before it responds to some remote pushes may even be a smidgen longer.

And scrolling through lists other than the Guide are definitely a bit slower. All my guide and logo data seems to be loaded now. One thing definitely missing is the logos in Quicktune, they are not there and I've seen others say the same thing. I assume that means they are gone for now?


----------



## hiker

studlygoorite said:


> Can anyone confirm that this new guide will fix the slow downs that many of us are having or had, example, 30 seconds to change the channel?


No difference with channel changes for me when using the IR remote. However, changing channels through the LAN interface works quickly every time. If your HR2x is connected to your LAN, search the forum for waltzremote and you can use your PC, Mac, IPhone, Android, etc., instead of the IR remote. YMMV


----------



## jasonblair

dpeters11 said:


> One, to make sure there are no issues that crop up that they hadn't seen and need resolved. And two, to avoid the phone lines from being jammed with a lot of extra calls.


1) What issues have cropped up? Have there been problems of the update bricking the boxes or something? 2) Why would a new GUI jam them with calls? It's just a new-look interface. Do people really think their box is broken because the screen now has a different color scheme?


----------



## jasonblair

adkinsjm said:


> Please read the entire thread before posting the same thing that has been asked.


My mistake for scanning through eight pages of posts rather than reading each one word-for-word.


----------



## JMII

hiker said:


> No difference with channel changes for me when using the IR remote. However, changing channels through the LAN interface works quickly every time. If your HR2x is connected to your LAN, search the forum for waltzremote and you can use your PC, Mac, IPhone, Android, etc., instead of the IR remote. YMMV


I noticed this before the update as well - for example the DTV iPad app could change channels faster then the remote on my old HR20-700 boxes. However everything is so lighting fast on my new HR24-500s I don't notice any difference.

Any chance of themes? The all black look is nice, but I would love to change the color(s). My Playstation 3 lets you do all kinds of things to UI while still maintaining the overall feel of the original.


----------



## dpeters11

jasonblair said:


> 1) What issues have cropped up? Have there been problems of the update bricking the boxes or something? 2) Why would a new GUI jam them with calls? It's just a new-look interface. Do people really think their box is broken because the screen now has a different color scheme?


I don't know exactly what changed, but they did change something. The original version that went to Las Vegas was 576, the one going out now is 57b.

In my world (internal IT support), we expect calls whenever we roll out a new version of software. Sometimes its because of an issue, sometimes someone calls and says they don't like the new version, etc.

I'm sure DirecTV is getting calls that are just people saying they hate it, why is my guide not complete etc.

Plus, they're starting the rollouts of two new boxes. It all adds up.


----------



## Athlon646464

lparsons21 said:


> ............. One thing definitely missing is the logos in Quicktune, they are not there and I've seen others say the same thing. I assume that means they are gone for now?


They should be there. It sounds like your box is still downloading stuff. If you've had it for more than 4 or 5 days, try a menu reboot to see if they appear.


----------



## adkinsjm

jasonblair said:


> My mistake for scanning through eight pages of posts rather than reading each one word-for-word.


Yes, it is faux pas to not read previous posts on an Internet message board. And I still don't see Texas on the list? Can I get an explanation for the 100th time?


----------



## Athlon646464

adkinsjm said:


> Yes, it is faux pas to not read previous posts on an Internet message board. And I still don't see Texas on the list? Can I get an explanation for the 100th time?


The list is evolving. If you're area is not on the list, you have not been scheduled, but will be added 'later'.

To speculate about how much later is a bit futile at this time. You may want to read through this thread to see the various theories put forth about that.

My guess (AND ONLY MY GUESS) is that everyone will have it by the end of February.


----------



## APB101

I received mine today, from Detroit, Michigan market.

I appreciate it.

By the way: I'd appreciate anyone suggesting someone read an entire thread worth of postings to never again suggest someone read an entire thread worth of postings. Simple reason: Some of us _do_ have lives.


----------



## sigma1914

APB101 said:


> ...
> 
> By the way: I'd appreciate anyone suggesting someone read an entire thread worth of postings to never again suggest someone read an entire thread worth of postings. Simple reason: Some of us _do_ have lives.


So, those of us who can take a few minutes to read have no lives? 

I hope you never ask for anything on a forum because some of those with the answers _do_ have lives and can't find time to answer.

It's not like what's been asked is buried within a novel...


----------



## asdooly

I know the hdui speeds up the guide quite a bit but I haven't really seen many comments from people with the HR21 that have the new hdui. I'm sure the videos are all with the HR24. Is loading the guide and the functioning of the HR21 a ton smoother or is it just a little faster?

I heard that it gets as fast as the HR24 but then I hear that the guide still takes 4-6 seconds to load. Both of those comments could have come from people with the beta, but they never specified which version they had.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

asdooly said:


> I know the hdui speeds up the guide quite a bit but I haven't really seen many comments from people with the HR21 that have the new hdui. I'm sure the videos are all with the HR24. Is loading the guide and the functioning of the HR21 a ton smoother or is it just a little faster?
> 
> I heard that it gets as fast as the HR24 but then I hear that the guide still takes 4-6 seconds to load. Both of those comments could have come from people with the beta, but they never specified which version they had.


I used it first with a HR21, shortly after a download they are a little slow but after a couple of days when everything is loaded and things settle down it's great.

Lot's of things change and take time to rebuild with this download, it's almost starting from scratch.


----------



## Drucifer

adkinsjm said:


> Yes, it is faux pas to not read previous posts on an Internet message board. And I still don't see Texas on the list? Can I get an explanation for the 100th time?


The rollout extends into January. The January schedule will get posted in January.


----------



## asdooly

Scott Kocourek said:


> I used it first with a HR21, shortly after a download they are a little slow but after a couple of days when everything is loaded and things settle down it's great.
> 
> Lot's of things change and take time to rebuild with this download, it's almost starting from scratch.


Good to know. I figured it would be slow for the first 24-48 hours after the download for everything to get loaded onto the receiver. I just got Directv a couple weeks ago and the HR21 isn't any faster than the TWC box that I had. I'm sure this update will take care of the speed issue though.


----------



## jasonblair

sigma1914 said:


> So, those of us who can take a few minutes to read have no lives?
> 
> I hope you never ask for anything on a forum because some of those with the answers _do_ have lives and can't find time to answer.
> 
> It's not like what's been asked is buried within a novel...


Look, I get it when a topic is the main point of discussion, and someone comes in and asks a question that has been gone over.... But I'm also sure that most people on this board scan over a thread to see what people are generally talking about rather than reading each post word-for-word to get every single detail.

After getting reamed out by adkinsjm, I went back through the thread with a fine-toothed comb to see what I had missed. From what I can tell, there was ONE post where someone asked why the new software wasn't all done at once, and a follow-up post that said DirecTV probably doesn't like a lot of calls.

It wasn't like there was a lengthy debate and definitive answer to my question in this thread. I would understand if the topic took up several posts in the thread, but the quick answer "DirecTV probably doesn't like a lot of calls" is far from an end-all/be-all answer.

I guess some people would just rather be condescending know-it-alls rather than be helpful. Wouldn't it have been easier to ignore my post rather than go out of the way to type a condescending reply?


----------



## lparsons21

Athlon646464 said:


> They should be there. It sounds like your box is still downloading stuff. If you've had it for more than 4 or 5 days, try a menu reboot to see if they appear.


My update is now about 30 hours old, got it yesterday around 5AM. I did the double reboot deal to ensure that the cache was fully cleared and to ensure it started getting data.

All the data seems to be there, I have full guide info out to the 18th of Dec and some a bit past that. Just no logos in quicktune.

I'll give it another day or so and then try the reboot if they don't show up.


----------



## sigma1914

jasonblair said:


> ...
> 
> After getting reamed out by adkinsjm, I went back through the thread with a fine-toothed comb to see what I had missed. From what I can tell, there was ONE post where someone asked why the new software wasn't all done at once, and a follow-up post that said DirecTV probably doesn't like a lot of calls.
> 
> It wasn't like there was a lengthy debate and definitive answer to my question in this thread. I would understand if the topic took up several posts in the thread, but the quick answer "DirecTV probably doesn't like a lot of calls" is far from an end-all/be-all answer.
> 
> ...


It was answered on page 1. No one discussed it because it made logical sense. Sorry it's not the answer you wanted as an end-all/be-all.


----------



## Athlon646464

lparsons21 said:


> My update is now about 30 hours old, got it yesterday around 5AM. I did the double reboot deal to ensure that the cache was fully cleared and to ensure it started getting data.
> 
> All the data seems to be there, I have full guide info out to the 18th of Dec and some a bit past that. Just no logos in quicktune.
> 
> I'll give it another day or so and then try the reboot if they don't show up.


They will likely show up soon.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

OK, let's move on. We're here to get help and help others.


----------



## RunnerFL

jasonblair said:


> 1) What issues have cropped up? Have there been problems of the update bricking the boxes or something? 2) Why would a new GUI jam them with calls? It's just a new-look interface. Do people really think their box is broken because the screen now has a different color scheme?


1) The rollout initially started with 0x576 and it's now 0x57B so obviously something was found/changed.

2) A lot of customers call whenever they see something new because they want to be told how to use the new thing instead of taking time to figure it out on their own.


----------



## hasan

RunnerFL said:


> 1) The rollout initially started with 0x576 and it's now 0x57B so obviously something was found/changed.
> 
> 2) A lot of customers call whenever they see something new because they want to be told how to use the new thing instead of taking time to figure it out on their own.


...and some people become easily confused and/or overwhelmed with anything electronic. These forums are hardly characteristic of the wider satellite user community. I have talked to many, many sat users who do not understand what the "source" or "input" button on their remote does, and why they can't see their sat box any longer, only their dvd player.

There is every reason to believe that a new software version that presents a totally new GUI (with things in different places requiring different keystrokes), will almost certainly generate an uptick in calls...and D* needed to plan for it.

The one point I would make is that people come here for help. If one doesn't want to help them, because they annoy you with their poorly researched question, then just don't answer it instead of berating them for not reading the entire thread. Be helpful or be quiet.

(I'm not referring to you FL, the you above is "generic". I am actually supporting your answer.


----------



## YMark

RunnerFL said:


> 2) A lot of customers call whenever they see something new because they want to be told how to use the new thing instead of taking time to figure it out on their own.





hasan said:


> ...and some people become easily confused and/or overwhelmed with anything electronic.


What DirecTV should have done is make the HDUI upgrade a demand only for the first couple months. Then the techies  that hang out on forums like this could have been the first to experience this upgrade. Kind of like a semi-controlled beta.

As it is, some of us that really want this upgrade have to wait for who knows how long, while others get the upgrade and don't even know or care what the hell it is.

WE SHOULD GET IT FIRST!!! :sure: :lol:


----------



## twiseguy

lparsons21 said:


> I agree, it doesn't seem different in this respect at all. But I have Native ON, so I didn't expect it to as it fumbles its merry way with HDMI handshaking every darned time!  Not a big deal...
> 
> In fact, other than scrolling speed in the guide, I don't see any real speed improvements. Remote response and most other things seem to operate just as they did before the update, if anything the pauses before it responds to some remote pushes may even be a smidgen longer.
> 
> And scrolling through lists other than the Guide are definitely a bit slower. All my guide and logo data seems to be loaded now. One thing definitely missing is the logos in Quicktune, they are not there and I've seen others say the same thing. I assume that means they are gone for now?


I noticed the "Manual Autotune" is considerably slower. The scroll speed on mine (H24-100) is much faster.

All others in my house think it`s great.

The new color scheme is easier to read, scroll is faster, so far no complaints and that makes it a winner with me.


----------



## GaryG

My HR21-100 is same old stuff. It hasn't downloaded in Dallas market yet. :nono2:


----------



## RunnerFL

GaryG said:


> My HR21-100 is same old stuff. It hasn't downloaded in Dallas market yet. :nono2:


Please read the list. You'll see Dallas isn't in the list for December.


----------



## bengalfreak

RunnerFL said:


> Please read the list. You'll see Dallas isn't in the list for December.


This stinks. If its being done by market size, I probably won't see the update until this time next year. So much for getting the goods this fall.


----------



## Baldmaga

My market is still waiting for HD locals, I may not see the HDUI for 4 years!


----------



## dpeters11

Quite likely you'll have it by the end of March or so.


----------



## jerelect

I like the new color scheme. The best new feature for me,is the ease of managing and deleting the caller ID list.


----------



## cmoss5

Got it here on Tuesday, 12/07/2011 in Atlanta, GA area....is great...hope they roll out to others earlier than scheduled!!!


----------



## joerockt

I got the email yesterday informing me. For the guys who already have it, did you get the same email and about how long did it take after you got the email?


----------



## Athlon646464

joerockt said:


> I got the email yesterday informing me. For the guys who already have it, did you get the same email and about how long did it take after you got the email?


The email goes out a short time ahead of your DMA's scheduled date. As long as your DMA's date doesn't change, you will get it on that date, regardless of when you received the email.


----------



## JohnDG

IMHO they should push back the roll-out for 12/20 and 12/27. 

People are traveling and the last thing they want to find is that their box had problems and lost recordings while they were on the road.

jdg


----------



## slickshoes

I just signed up yesterday (coming from Dish), I was able to get the new HR34, and I'm now sad to hear the new box doesn't have the new guide yet, any idea when the new guide will hit? Sorry if this has been asked already!


----------



## Athlon646464

slickshoes said:


> I just signed up yesterday (coming from Dish), I was able to get the new HR34, and I'm now sad to hear the new box doesn't have the new guide yet, any idea when the new guide will hit? Sorry if this has been asked already!


The most current release schedule is here:

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10975742&channelID=1&portalPageId=10472402

If your DMA is not listed, you are not scheduled yet and will be scheduled later.

All dates are subject to change at any time (and have).

The general consensus here is that everyone will have by the end of March. My guess, and it's just a guess, is that everyone will have it by the end of February.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan

jdspencer said:


> Hmmm, download the update off the internet, put on USB flash drive, plug into DVR and install.
> 
> Then call for replacement DVR when it bricks.


Even Microsoft releases their Xbox 360 Dashboard updates this way now if you don't have Xbox Live.


----------



## lparsons21

Athlon646464 said:


> They will likely show up soon.


Just for info. This morning the logos in Quicktune were still not there as I noted before. So I reset both HRs in my man cave and they immediately showed up.


----------



## Athlon646464

lparsons21 said:


> Just for info. This morning the logos in Quicktune were still not there as I noted before. So I reset both HRs in my man cave and they immediately showed up.


That usually works, and that's why I suggested the re-boot the other day. Obviously they were not on your box yet at that time.

Happy to hear it's all sorted out now!

:goodjob:


----------



## Drucifer

slickshoes said:


> I just signed up yesterday (coming from Dish), I was able to get the new HR34, and I'm now sad to hear *the new box doesn't have the new guide yet, any idea when the new guide will hit?* Sorry if this has been asked already!


For the HR34, its HDGUI is still in-house testing stage, so my guess would be 2Q '12.


----------



## Drucifer

lparsons21 said:


> Just for info. This morning the logos in Quicktune were still not there as I noted before. So I reset both HRs in my man cave and they immediately showed up.


I'm getting to think the nightly rollout is slowing down the followup downloading of Logos & Posters.


----------



## Jon J

Drucifer said:


> I'm getting to think the nightly rollout is slowing down the followup downloading of Logos & Posters.


If this is true, things ought to speed up over the weekend.


----------



## lparsons21

Drucifer said:


> I'm getting to think the nightly rollout is slowing down the followup downloading of Logos & Posters.


I suppose that is possible, but I only noticed that the logos in Quicktune were missing.

the logo in the info screen was there, and the dangblasted posters are in the guide.

I like having them all back, but having them not there in quicktune was not a very big deal, just noticeable.


----------



## Drucifer

Jon J said:


> If this is true, things ought to speed up over the weekend.


More like catchup.


----------



## RobertE

Drucifer said:


> I'm getting to think the nightly rollout is slowing down the followup downloading of Logos & Posters.


Not even remotely close to being related.


----------



## FlyBono24

Of course L.A. is the last to get everything. :nono2:

I got that email about a month ago, too.


----------



## Richierich

FlyBono24 said:


> Of course L.A. is the last to get everything. :nono2:
> 
> I got that email about a month ago, too.


Actually, you are Wrong!!!

LA and California usually get the NR Upgrades First which P!SSES us off here on the East Coast but we have gotten used to it.

So just be Patient as we have had to be forever here on the East Coast!!!


----------



## rotohead

lparsons21 said:


> I suppose that is possible, but I only noticed that the logos in Quicktune were missing.....


On my HR20 I had to re-set the channels in Quicktunes to get the logo's to appear. Didn't have to do it on my HR21 or HR22, just the HR20.


----------



## Drucifer

RobertE said:


> Not even remotely close to being related.


You have the answer then?


----------



## wahooq

why o why cant people just wait for the intended download?


----------



## Richierich

wahooq said:


> why o why cant people just wait for the intended download?


Because they are Impatient.

We live in a World of "I Want It Now", Instant Gratification.


----------



## MysteryMan

Richierich said:


> Because they are Impatient.
> 
> We live in a World of "I Want It Now", Instant Gratification.


+1......"All good things come to those who wait".


----------



## RACJ2

Richierich said:


> Because they are Impatient.
> 
> We live in a World of "I Want It Now", Instant Gratification.


Although true, in my case it was "Anxious to Reduce Frustration" that came from trying to type in a channel #. And it does resolve that issue. I do like the look of the new interface, but that is a bonus.


----------



## skatingrocker17

Richierich said:


> Because they are Impatient.
> 
> We live in a World of "I Want It Now", Instant Gratification.


Exactly, for those who know what they're doing there should be an easy way to update. It's not like DirecTV has to go out of their way and mail us the new firmware.


----------



## dnelms

For those that have got the new GUI (by scheduled download, rather than forced), did you get an email about a week before it downloaded? I see that the link at the beginning of this thread has Raleigh/Durham area scheduled for Dec. 15 download. I got an email on Dec. 8 from DirecTV about being scheduled to get the HD GUI soon. Hoping it meant the schedule had been pushed forward a bit (though I doubt it), but thought some may have gotten the same email before they got the download.


----------



## adkinsjm

"skatingrocker17" said:


> Exactly, for those who know what they're doing there should be an easy way to update. It's not like DirecTV has to go out of their way and mail us the new firmware.


There is an easy way to update if you know what you're doing. The key is knowing what you are doing.


----------



## lparsons21

adkinsjm said:


> There is an easy way to update if you know what you're doing. The key is knowing what you are doing.


Well it is only easy if you like to get up really early in the morning...


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I will also say it's not worth the risk, over and over I have to spend time to help folks privately to get their receivers back to the old UI because they thought they knew what they were doing.

PLEASE just wait it out. Too many people will say how easy it is but don't really know the risks because it worked for them.


----------



## Jon J

dnelms said:


> For those that have got the new GUI (by scheduled download, rather than forced), did you get an email about a week before it downloaded?


Yes and it downloaded as per the list.


----------



## Drucifer

adkinsjm said:


> There is an easy way to update if you know what you're doing. *The key is knowing what you are doing*.


But there's more fun for us when they don't.


----------



## RobertE

Drucifer said:


> You have the answer then?


Yes. It can take 48 or more hours for all the "other" stuff to download, like the extended ratings, posters, etc.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Drucifer said:


> But there's more fun for us when they don't.


Some peoples fun takes a couple of days to fix, helping people do something they don't fully understand isn't help at all. I suppose it's fun when you are not the one that has to help fix it.


----------



## RobertE

Scott Kocourek said:


> Some peoples fun takes a couple of days to fix, helping people do something they don't fully understand isn't help at all. I suppose it's fun when you are not the one that has to help fix it.


Apparently it's a real barrel of monkeys when you can just point someone in a direction and watch the train wreck happen. Goes along with just re-posting others info, or just outright bad info. Fun times for all for sure. :eek2:


----------



## dpeters11

Maybe I'm just weird, but for me it's fun helping people fix their problems, even ones they create themselves.


----------



## Drucifer

dpeters11 said:


> Maybe I'm just weird, but for me it's fun helping people fix their problems, even ones they create themselves.


The more we fix, the more we learn.


----------



## skinnyJM

I'm in no big hurry to get it, although I am looking forward to having it. In my twisted way of thinking, the later downloads might just be of an improved version. (Not to say there is anything wrong with the current version.) Probably wrong about that, but I can always hope.


----------



## adamson

skinnyJM said:


> the later downloads might just be of an improved version. (Not to say there is anything wrong with the current version.) Probably wrong about that, but I can always hope.


You are correct, since the NR has changed versions once already. I wonder how the 0x0576 get updated as in when to the 0x57B.


----------



## Santi360HD

i dont know if it was mentioned somewhere here on these 11 pges...is this user interface for DVR customers only? or both DVR and NON DVR hd boxes?


----------



## bengalfreak

dpeters11 said:


> Quite likely you'll have it by the end of March or so.


March??? Hell, doesn't spring start in March? What a crock. I guess when they said coming this fall, I should have asked fall, what year.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Santi360HD said:


> i dont know if it was mentioned somewhere here on these 11 pges...is this user interface for DVR customers only? or both DVR and NON DVR hd boxes?


All HD receivers except the H20 & TiVo. HR34 will eventually have the HDUI.


----------



## dpeters11

"bengalfreak" said:


> March??? Hell, doesn't spring start in March? What a crock. I guess when they said coming this fall, I should have asked fall, what year.


I was being conservative. It's very possible to have it much sooner, but Stuart did mention some may see snow melting before they get it.

It did start going to customers in fall, just not everyone.


----------



## Xsabresx

Im curious. I get the whole reason behind a slow rollout, but after rolling for full month, does that not give Directv a large enough sample size to be able to say "ok everything works"? Cant imagine they would get a large number of calls just be cause it looks different.

Or....am I just assuming too much because mine happens to work.


----------



## Jon J

I personally think there are some minor things they are still working on.


----------



## RunnerFL

Xsabresx said:


> Cant imagine they would get a large number of calls just be cause it looks different.


You'd be surprised. I'm sure there are a lot of customers that call and want to be walked through the new look and feel.


----------



## Drucifer

Xsabresx said:


> Im curious. I get the whole reason behind a slow rollout, *but after rolling for full month*, does that not give Directv a large enough sample size to be able to say "ok everything works"? *Cant imagine they would get a large number of calls just be cause it looks different.*
> 
> Or....am I just assuming too much because mine happens to work.


Not really. That first month of 0x0576 only went to employees and the Las Vegas DMA. (My guess in order to meet the promise release date made by marketing.) The general rollout of 0x057B only just started last Tuesday morning.

You lose!


----------



## Drucifer

Jon J said:


> I personally think there are some minor things they are still working on.


DirecTV has an engineering department that is always working on their software.


----------



## Xsabresx

Drucifer said:


> Not really. That first month of 0x0576 only went to employees and the Las Vegas DMA. (My guess in order to meet the promise release date made by marketing.) The general rollout of 0x057B only just started last Tuesday morning.
> 
> You lose!


LOL I lose.  Let me clarify. After reading this thread it seems that the rollout could go into the spring?  I was questioning why after a rollout that went through December, they couldnt just blast it out to the masses in January.


----------



## Drucifer

Xsabresx said:


> LOL *I lose*.  Let me clarify. After reading this thread it seems that the rollout could go into the spring? I was questioning why after a rollout that went through December, they couldnt just blast it out to the masses in January.


You cut out your little piece that hardly anyone would call DirecTV. So you still lose


----------



## rphillips187

Everything I'm reading says that Detroit was supposed to get it 12/8 but I forced updates to my hr24-500 and h25-500 and they are both showing the old ui. Any advice here? * [MOD EDIT] *


----------



## dsw2112

rphillips187 said:


> Everything I'm reading says that Detroit was supposed to get it 12/8 but I forced updates to my hr24-500 and h25-500 and they are both showing the old ui. Any advice here? * [MOD EDIT] *


Did you read this?



RobertE said:


> That list is already outdated.





RobertE said:


> ...as always, subject to change with little or no notice...





RobertE said:


> Please keep in mind that schedules can and do change with little or no notice. Don't get all riled up if your date comes and goes without an update.


----------



## rphillips187

Sure did and it showed updated on that web site so I assumed we had good info. I was asking a pretty simple question. I understand that dates change but was wondering if anybody knew anything. Apparently you don't.


----------



## atlopie

anybody have a screenshot of the GUI for those of us not forntunate enough to have received it yet?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

atlopie said:


> anybody have a screenshot of the GUI for those of us not forntunate enough to have received it yet?


Even better. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197205


----------



## RobertE

rphillips187 said:


> Sure did and it showed updated on that web site so I assumed we had good info. I was asking a pretty simple question. I understand that dates change but was wondering if anybody knew anything. Apparently you don't.


If you try to force outside the nominal push window, you will get the "current" but soon to be old blue gui.

Let it be, it will most likely download Tue 12/13 through Thur 12/15 as other cities get their "push".


----------



## Athlon646464

Xsabresx said:


> LOL I lose.  Let me clarify. After reading this thread it seems that the rollout could go into the spring? I was questioning why after a rollout that went through December, they couldnt just blast it out to the masses in January.


They are controlling the number of calls to their call centers by using a staggered roll out, just as they always do. My guess is they are speeding up or slowing down based on the call volume they get with each DMA's release. That's why the schedule posted is very subject to change, and has changed.

To release it to millions all at once in January could be call center suicide. :eek2:


----------



## gully_foyle

Stuart Sweet said:


> I guess those who live closest to DIRECTV HQ on either coast will be the last to get some HD...


Sigh. I could walk to DirecTV in El Segundo, that means I'll get it last. Or get up at 3AM


----------



## Xsabresx

Athlon646464 said:


> They are controlling the number of calls to their call centers by using a staggered roll out, just as they always do. My guess is they are speeding up or slowing down based on the call volume they get with each DMA's release. That's why the schedule posted is very subject to change, and has changed.
> 
> To release it to millions all at once in January could be call center suicide. :eek2:


I suppose. Didnt seem that people would blow up the phone lines simply because it "looked" different. LOL I give people too much credit.


----------



## Xsabresx

Drucifer said:


> You cut out your little piece that hardly anyone would call DirecTV. So you still lose


Well that part still stood. I didnt really cut it out since I didnt really think that part needed clarification. :blowout:


----------



## RobertE

Xsabresx said:


> I suppose. Didnt seem that people would blow up the phone lines simply because it "looked" different. LOL I give people too much credit.


With any software update there will always be X number that call because the box dies during the process. Y number will call because things are simply different. Z number will call wanting to know why they did or did not get it.

Those calls need to be kept at a manageable level. In this case, Y & Z are pretty big factors.


----------



## Dood

I received an email about the update on Friday. I am assuming that means it will be coming soon or they wouldn't have sent the email.


----------



## bengalfreak

dpeters11 said:


> I was being conservative. It's very possible to have it much sooner, but Stuart did mention some may see snow melting before they get it.
> 
> It did start going to customers in fall, just not everyone.


I guess when someone says coming this fall, that I thought everyone would have it in the fall. I mean, that makes sense right? They never delay those price increases once they are announced though, do they?


----------



## dpeters11

I don't think the two can be compared. But some major cities are getting the GUI in the fall. Now, some may to consider this Fall, but it is technically speaking. Some major DMAs are scheduled for this month.


----------



## RunnerFL

bengalfreak said:


> I guess when someone says coming this fall, that I thought everyone would have it in the fall. I mean, that makes sense right? They never delay those price increases once they are announced though, do they?


You've been a member here since 2008. You should know by now that major updates don't go to everyone at the same time.

The update with MRV in it took MONTHS to rollout. The HD GUI just started rolling out.


----------



## rphillips187

RobertE said:


> If you try to force outside the nominal push window, you will get the "current" but soon to be old blue gui.
> 
> Let it be, it will most likely download Tue 12/13 through Thur 12/15 as other cities get their "push".


That's where I made my mistake. Got the build number confused and forced a non hd GUI build onto both of my receivers. Oh well, just have to live with the nasty blue ui for a bit longer.


----------



## Athlon646464

Dood said:


> I received an email about the update on Friday. I am assuming that means it will be coming soon or they wouldn't have sent the email.


Unless the release date changes for your DMA, you'll receive it on the day it's scheduled. The link for the schedule in post #2 in this thread.


----------



## DCappy

This moring when I clicked on the guide (old blue) there was and ad banner that said the New HD guide was coming soon. The ad ran for 6 minutes. SOON.
I'm in the Medford, OR (DMA 140) area.
HR20-100


----------



## RVD26

Anyone heard anything new about the Houston DMA?


----------



## Athlon646464

RVD26 said:


> Anyone heard anything new about the Houston DMA?


See post #2 for the current schedule. Remember - the schedule is subject to change (and already has).

If your DMA is not listed, then it is not scheduled yet but will be scheduled in the future.


----------



## RunnerFL

RVD26 said:


> Anyone heard anything new about the Houston DMA?


Nothing new yet.

Check this thread for release dates when they are available:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=199720


----------



## rphillips187

HD GUI pushed in Detroit today. Woo hoo!


----------



## dpeters11

Wow, the 20th and 21st seem to be major, including the biggest DMA, New York City.


----------



## RobertE

dpeters11 said:


> Wow, the 20th and 21st seem to be major, including the biggest DMA, New York City.


The New York DMA schedule is not currently publicly available.


----------



## dpeters11

Well, it's in the PDF in the blast fact post linked in the second post. They don't exactly secure that forum. Subject to change of course.


----------



## zudy

Well like you people always say read the second post then ask. Well there it is.


----------



## acer505

Got it today Boston Ma


----------



## Boobie1998

"acer505" said:


> Got it today Boston Ma


Which software version did you get? Is it 0x57b?


----------



## Athlon646464

Boobie1998 said:


> Which software version did you get? Is it 0x57b?


We got 'b'. (Boston DMA)


----------



## Mike_TV

Mike_TV said:


> Chicago on 12/14/2011. Nice.


Reply to my own comment.  It looks like the schedule changed and Chicago won't be on 12/14/2011.


----------



## bjdotson

Received update in Salt Lake DMA this morning around 5:00 AM. No time to play with it, but received right on schedule.


----------



## mountain_rover

how is the update 'pushed' to the receiver? OTA (via satellite) or by an internet connection?


----------



## sigma1914

mountain_rover said:


> how is the update 'pushed' to the receiver? OTA (via satellite) or by an internet connection?


Satellite.


----------



## JeffinSD

San Diego received it this morning - didn't check the software version before leaving for work, but the HDGUI is now on.


----------



## Stewpidity

RunnerFL said:


> Nothing new yet.
> 
> Check this thread for release dates when they are available:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=199720


no West Palm Beach yet...


----------



## RunnerFL

Stewpidity said:


> no West Palm Beach yet...


Nope, but that's only up to the 21st in that list.


----------



## El Gabito

RunnerFL said:


> Nothing new yet.
> 
> Check this thread for release dates when they are available:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=199720


Looks like this list might be a little out of date according to the link on the first page of this thread.


----------



## RunnerFL

El Gabito said:


> Looks like this list might be a little out of date according to the link on the first page of this thread.


The information at the thread I posted a link to comes from a DirecTV installer. If anyone would know, he would.


----------



## dvdmth

El Gabito said:


> Looks like this list might be a little out of date according to the link on the first page of this thread.


WOW, that list certainly changed. Are they actually speeding up the rollout? I guess they aren't as patient as we thought they'd be.

According to that schedule, we Denverites have our turn on 12/21.


----------



## mikeh14

Confirmed that it has arrived in San Diego. 0x57b downloaded at 2:29am


----------



## AppAlum2003

Got the HD GUI in Charlotte, NC this morning. I woke up and it was there. Haven't had time to mess with it, but noticed a little stuttering still. Right now I'd call it "minor improvement."


----------



## joerockt

mikeh14 said:


> Confirmed that it has arrived in San Diego. 0x57b downloaded at 2:29am


Didnt look this morning, but I just got an email about it, so I guess it will be waiting when I get home


----------



## bengalfreak

RunnerFL said:


> You've been a member here since 2008. You should know by now that major updates don't go to everyone at the same time.
> 
> The update with MRV in it took MONTHS to rollout. The HD GUI just started rolling out.


Really? I've had a non-Tivo DirecTV DVR since August of 2010. Exactly how many of those major updates have taken place since then? Answer? None. So no, I wouldn't have known because I haven't experienced it. But I guess that's what happens when you assume something.

And it looks like this rollout is going to take MONTHS also. Pardon me if I got excited and then disappointed.


----------



## RunnerFL

bengalfreak said:


> Really? I've had a non-Tivo DirecTV DVR since August of 2010. Exactly how many of those major updates have taken place since then? Answer? None. So no, I wouldn't have known because I haven't experienced it. But I guess that's what happens when you assume something.
> 
> And it looks like this rollout is going to take MONTHS also. Pardon me if I got excited and then disappointed.


The MRV rollout was pretty major. You would also know how long rollouts take just by reading posts here.


----------



## csf97

The Ad Banner inviting us to "Watch a Video on your New HD Guide" just showed up in the Guide here in Tuscaloosa, Alabama. Looking forward to the 15th which is the date the list has for Birmingham.


----------



## dpeters11

RunnerFL said:


> The MRV rollout was pretty major. You would also know how long rollouts take just by reading posts here.


Particularly since for a lot of customers, that required hardware. Offset in part of course by not everyone calling wanting it in a span of a month or two.


----------



## jtudor

:goodjob:Got it here in Morganton (Charlotte area) NC today.

So far it's pretty slick and faster too. :balloons:


----------



## LCDSpazz

Last time I checked that list Chicago was scheduled for today. Now I see it's disappeared from the list. argh...


----------



## Dood

057B is being pushed to my receiver as I type this in the St. Louis area.


----------



## Mike_TV

LCDSpazz said:


> Last time I checked that list Chicago was scheduled for today. Now I see it's disappeared from the list. argh...


It was moved from 12/14 to unknown but if you look New York, NY is 12/21/11 so Chicago can't be too far behind that right?


----------



## milesy20

Got the HDGUI update this morning in the Greenville/Spartanburg area sometime between 3am and 7am. 

I tried to jump the gun at ~2:45am and do a RBR / 02468 but it pulled down the old version. I crashed shortly afterwards disappointed, only to be surprised like a kid on Christmas morning when the updated GUI was there this morning.

Menus are "sexier" and faster, I like the fade that has been done on the top of the bottom-of-screen trickplay menu.


----------



## kpantz

LCDSpazz said:


> Last time I checked that list Chicago was scheduled for today. Now I see it's disappeared from the list. argh...


Philly appears to have disappeared as well. Sigh...


----------



## spaul

Yes I noticed Phila. was dropped from original schedule of 12/15.People did mention there could be changes in the list here is hoping it won,t be a long time for us.I guess I,ll be patient and everyone have a good holiday too.


----------



## Athlon646464

spaul said:


> Yes I noticed Phila. was dropped from original schedule of 12/15.People did mention there could be changes in the list here is hoping it won,t be a long time for us.I guess I,ll be patient and everyone have a good holiday too.


Although that has happened to a few DMA's, in general the pace seems to be accelerating. You will likely be back on the list in a matter of weeks.....


----------



## Boobie1998

kpantz said:


> Philly appears to have disappeared as well. Sigh...


Yeah I notice that too. Here's to it being on the list again soon....


----------



## aa9vi

Is it possible to change the primary zip code on the receiver before the download window to fool it into receiving the new guide if your market isn't listed?


----------



## sigma1914

aa9vi said:


> Is it possible to change the primary zip code on the receiver before the download window to fool it into receiving the new guide if your market isn't listed?


Zip code on a receiver plays no role in that.


----------



## FireDog

Got it here in Central Florida this morning. So far, so good, I like it.


----------



## dshinnick

We're in the sticks of southern Illinois. Nearest substantial city is Carbondale about 60 miles, and St. Louis is about 140 miles. How do I estimate my "DMA", or when we might receive it?


----------



## Athlon646464

dshinnick said:


> We're in the sticks of southern Illinois. Nearest substantial city is Carbondale about 60 miles, and St. Louis is about 140 miles. How do I estimate my "DMA", or when we might receive it?


Your DMA would be the city where you get your local channels from.


----------



## dshinnick

Ah! And I'm just visiting here; how would I determine that?


----------



## Joe1022

Just confirming that the update went through for me on 12/13 in the Portland market just as noted on the schedule.

The new look is great! Finally feels modern!


----------



## Athlon646464

dshinnick said:


> Ah! And I'm just visiting here; how would I determine that?


?

What city are your local channels coming from? The channels you get your local news on for example.


----------



## mhayes70

dshinnick said:


> Ah! And I'm just visiting here; how would I determine that?


If you are in the area that gets locals from Cape Girardeau, MO and Paducah, KY. Then, that area is not listed yet. What county are you in?


----------



## asdooly

I see that we are still getting x57b, but I also see x58f on the firmware list. I am assuming that is an even newer version that probably fixes some bugs. Anyone know if that is correct? If so, then when could we expect that particular update?


----------



## dpeters11

It is newer, but there's no way of knowing when, or if, it'd be released. It could fix things, yet introduce other bugs. The Firmware monitor sees test versions as well.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

asdooly said:


> I see that we are still getting x57b, but I also see x58f on the firmware list. I am assuming that is an even newer version that probably fixes some bugs. Anyone know if that is correct? If so, then when could we expect that particular update?


Trust me, you don't want anything newer than 57b. Anything newer is unsupported and may cause trouble.


----------



## asdooly

dpeters11 said:


> It is newer, but there's no way of knowing when, or if, it'd be released. It could fix things, yet introduce other bugs. The Firmware monitor sees test versions as well.


Oh ok. I wasn't sure if the test versions were on there. Makes sense.


----------



## jazzyd971fm

Received 0x57b this morning at 2:31 A.M. Like the new look so far :goodjob:


----------



## goduke

Got the new HD GUI. Looks good. It is much zippier, even on my HR-22.

I saw that our area was scheduled for 12/13/2011 and sure enough the early moring of 12/13/2011 it was downloaded.


----------



## RunnerFL

dshinnick said:


> Ah! And I'm just visiting here; how would I determine that?


It would go by the locals you get when you're at home.


----------



## slickshoes

So does anyone know when the HR34's are going to get the HDGUI? Is it included in the standard roll out for the other receivers, or is there going to be another blast possibly even later for the 34's...?


----------



## dpeters11

HR34 hasn't had it released yet. I'm hoping in the next few months, or sooner.


----------



## teppy812

I received the New HD GUI this morning in Windermere, Florida right on schedule. It is much faster than the Old Guide and more user friendly. I am curious to see after another day or two to see the full effects of the download.


----------



## Drucifer

slickshoes said:


> So does anyone know when the HR34's are going to get the HDGUI? Is it included in the standard roll out for the other receivers, or is there going to be another blast possibly even later for the 34's...?


The last HR34 HDGUI version at Firmware Watcher was 0x0535. The H/HR2x HDGUI left in-house testing at 0x0552. Will the HR34 be the same? Only DirecTV knows at this time.


----------



## TAK3210

Got it today on our HR23 and so far, so good. Definitely faster and more responsive than the old menu (which of course had set the bar pretty darn low). If this new menu will stop the box from periodically just flat out ignoring me, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## RobertE

Major changes for 12/20 release.



DMA | Date
MISSOULA MT | 12/20/2011 
IDAHO FALLS - POCATELLO ID | 12/20/2011
FRESNO - VISALIA CA | 12/20/2011
LOS ANGELES CA | 12/20/2011
COLUMBUS OH | 12/20/2011

All other previously announced DMAs are now TBA.


----------



## dshinnick

mhayes70 said:


> If you are in the area that gets locals from Cape Girardeau, MO and Paducah, KY. Then, that area is not listed yet. What county are you in?


Saline.


----------



## PCHDTV

Crossing fingers that Tampa actually happens in the next few hours.


----------



## QuickDrop

Living within the Pittsburgh, PA market and I got the update over night. It's still downloading for "All Movies" and "On Demand"doesn't yet recognize I'm connected to the Internet, but I figure it will work itself over the next couple days.

Given the last time I checked it seemed like I might not get the new GUI until March, I'm willing to put up with glitches over the next couple days.


----------



## StephenT

Got it in Baltimore last night. Only had a few minutes to mess with it this morning, but noticed entering channel numbers didn't lag. Also the scrolling was as fast as everyone said. I noticed they took away showing a picture with most shows and movies. Loading the picture seemed to really slow down the old guide. Is it just because they haven't been downloaded yet? I could do without them.


----------



## Athlon646464

StephenT said:


> Got it in Baltimore last night. Only had a few minutes to mess with it this morning, but noticed entering channel numbers didn't lag. Also the scrolling was as fast as everyone said. I noticed they took away showing a picture with most shows and movies. Loading the picture seemed to really slow down the old guide. Is it just because they haven't been downloaded yet? I could do without them.


'Posters' will show up soon for you, and they do not seem to have any impact on quickness at all.


----------



## jdh8668

Had the new software for two weeks now. The guide is great for zipping through, but on both my HR20 & 21 it takes 10 sec at least to get back to my full screen...very sluggish. Tried rebooting and no difference. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## thebigeazy

Received the new HDUI this morning about 2:30 CST. I live in south Louisiana, near New Orleans. It installed on my HR24, H24 and HR21.


----------



## drwdbs

Got it in Birmingham, Al. this morning


----------



## eball

New HDUI confirmed in Durham, NC, this morning. Love it!


----------



## dshu82

teppy812 said:


> I received the New HD GUI this morning in Windermere, Florida right on schedule. It is much faster than the Old Guide and more user friendly. I am curious to see after another day or two to see the full effects of the download.


Here in Tampa too.....


----------



## kram

The revised December release schedule can be found here:

http://forums.directv.com/pe/RepositoryFileDownloadServlet/10984513/DEC14.pdf

Denver finally gets it on Dec. 21. Yay!!


----------



## texassteve

sure wish they would get arround to Houston!! Were a large market but no mention of us in the release!!:hurah:


----------



## fishepa

My HD guide showed up this morning on all of my receivers. I'm in Birmingham, AL


----------



## lthomas926

Any idea when I will get the update? I live 2 hours from Pittsburgh, Pa. Get local channels from Johnstown/Altoona


----------



## Athlon646464

lthomas926 said:


> Any idea when I will get the update? I live 2 hours from Pittsburgh, Pa. Get local channels from Johnstown/Altoona


http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10975742&channelID=1&portalPageId=10472402

If you're DMA is not on the list, then you are not scheduled yet and will be scheduled in the future. It is a very fluid situation right now. There is no way to know when you will be scheduled if you are not on the list, but it should be relatively soon (1 to 8 weeks).


----------



## radiomandc

Athlon646464 said:


> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10975742&channelID=1&portalPageId=10472402
> 
> If you're DMA is not on the list, then you are not scheduled yet and will be scheduled in the future. It is a very fluid situation right now. There is no way to know when you will be scheduled if you are not on the list, but it should be relatively soon (1 to 8 weeks).


UGGGGGHHHH!!! When is DC going to get this????? Baltimore gets it before we do????


----------



## Laxguy

radiomandc said:


> UGGGGGHHHH!!! When is DC going to get this????? Baltimore gets it before we do????


Well, they do have The Ravens.....

There's no ranking by income, education, political majority in deciding which DMAs are chosen in what order. Size, yes, and probably other factors we can only guess at.


----------



## RunnerFL

radiomandc said:


> UGGGGGHHHH!!! When is DC going to get this????? Baltimore gets it before we do????


That's the way life goes... Sit back and relax, you'll get it eventually.


----------



## nibyak

radiomandc said:


> UGGGGGHHHH!!! When is DC going to get this????? Baltimore gets it before we do????


I get the DC channels also, but noticed last night that the trailer for the new guide is now showing up just before channel 4 in the guide. So I guess that its coming soon.


----------



## sjord7

What a huge disappointment to see the changes to the 12/20 schedule. My area has been removed!


----------



## csf97

Got it this morning at 2:25 a.m. in Tuscaloosa, AL (Birmingham DMA).

I had read on this thread where someone's Slingbox wouldn't work with the new software - so I am relieved that mine is working fine. Mine is the original Slingbox and I'm able to view it on my PCs and on my iPhone. 

The new guide is MUCH faster. Not sure I like the black banner at the top when channel is selected, but it is an ok tradeoff for the improvement in guide speed.


----------



## adkinsjm

sjord7 said:


> What a huge disappointment to see the changes to the 12/20 schedule. My area has been removed!


New York and LA are on the list, so I'm assuming the rest of the DMAs would get it soon (a few weeks after). I'm sure call volume the day after an update plays a role in deciding what DMA gets the update first.


----------



## techstar

Got it in Greenville, SC, yesterday morning (12/14), was there when I got up.


----------



## asdooly

It is definitely a lot faster but there is still no comparison between my HR21 in the living room and the H24 in the bedroom. The H24 still runs circles around the HR21.


----------



## raott

radiomandc said:


> UGGGGGHHHH!!! When is DC going to get this????? Baltimore gets it before we do????


Schedule yourself for it. Get up at 6am, reset your DVR and type 02468 when the first blue screen pops up. Do so at your own risk.


----------



## mhayes70

dshinnick said:


> Saline.


You need to look for the Cape and Paducah DMA.


----------



## bobcamp1

Wow! They're now doing LA one day, and NYC the next! I guess they're not worried about the influx of calls anymore. I suspect they'll just go down the list. But D* has changed its mind so much I just don't know anymore.


----------



## slickshoes

I've heard how much faster it is countless times, but how is it in the looks department? Beautiful, huge improvement, more colors, more functionality?


----------



## RACJ2

slickshoes said:


> I've heard how much faster it is countless times, but how is it in the looks department? Beautiful, huge improvement, more colors, more functionality?


The only feature I see that is different is the first menu screen. It has "Whats On Now" and "You Might Like" listings. I like the look of the new HD screens, but they are mostly black, blue and white. Here are some screen shots so you can see for yourself:


----------



## dpeters11

Not much difference in functionality, though we have flixster and rotten tomatoes ratings now. It's hard to make too big of a change, other things may come in the future.


----------



## Drucifer

Just got the email notification. I'm in the NYC DMA which is currently schedule for the 21st. That looks to be a 5-day lead time.


----------



## maartena

Athlon646464 said:


> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10975742&channelID=1&portalPageId=10472402
> 
> If you're DMA is not on the list, then you are not scheduled yet and will be scheduled in the future. It is a very fluid situation right now. There is no way to know when you will be scheduled if you are not on the list, but it should be relatively soon (1 to 8 weeks).


Yay! Los Angeles area gets it on December 20th!

Hey at least we're getting SOMETHING IN HD for Christmas this year!


----------



## dorfd1

I am curious if the roll out will be finished by the time the super bowl is played.


----------



## rainydave

WTH...looks like they bumped Seattle from the updated list.


----------



## azarby

dorfd1 said:


> I am curious if the roll out will be finished by the time the super bowl is played.


Not really a big factor as the update is for the guide, menus , list, etc. The broadcast picture will be the same quality no matter what guide you have, so it shouldn't affect the game or other broadcasts


----------



## jlangner

Got mine today, Birmingham, AL..surprised since we are like 39 I think.

Ahh, see they added Bham in yesterdays updated list.


----------



## El Gabito

Why's everyone so hyped up about this? just for a change? To me it's not spectacularly better looking, just different.

Curious if I'm missing something.


----------



## theodotious

Got it in St. Louis yesterday. Seems kind of slow to me.

Is it a coincidence that they release their HD interface right before the new DirecTivo is released with only a SD interface?


----------



## Shades228

dorfd1 said:


> I am curious if the roll out will be finished by the time the super bowl is played.


Most customers will have it in the next 2 months. So it should be a safe bet.


----------



## dpeters11

"El Gabito" said:


> Why's everyone so hyped up about this? just for a change? To me it's not spectacularly better looking, just different.
> 
> Curious if I'm missing something.


First, most of us can't be considered normal users. We get excited by things like SWM, a good size change to the GUI is huge. Plus there is a major difference in scrolling through the guide, which has been a major issue in the past for those that use it.


----------



## jdspencer

asdooly said:


> It is definitely a lot faster but there is still no comparison between my HR21 in the living room and the H24 in the bedroom. The H24 still runs circles around the HR21.


Hopefully, you meant HR24.

Still waiting here in DMA #157.


----------



## dpeters11

"theodotious" said:


> Got it in St. Louis yesterday. Seems kind of slow to me.
> 
> Is it a coincidence that they release their HD interface right before the new DirecTivo is released with only a SD interface?


We've been told it is.


----------



## Drucifer

theodotious said:


> Got it in St. Louis yesterday. Seems kind of slow to me.
> 
> Is it a coincidence that they release their HD interface right before the new DirecTivo is released with only a SD interface?


The Q should be - why is the TIVO GUI SD in this age of HD?


----------



## Drucifer

El Gabito said:


> Why's everyone so hyped up about this? just for a change? To me it's not spectacularly better looking, just different.
> 
> Curious if I'm missing something.


Well, consider it the First Step of making HD improvements.


----------



## geoff2

It was promised for Raleigh/Durham today, and it in fact arrived today. So far so good, though I haven't really tested it yet.


----------



## markrogo

El Gabito said:


> Looks like this list might be a little out of date according to the link on the first page of this thread.


Yes, the part where they cut out a bunch of us (me included) is a bummer.


----------



## rta53

"geoff2" said:


> It was promised for Raleigh/Durham today, and it in fact arrived today. So far so good, though I haven't really tested it yet.


A co-worker of mine is in the Raleigh Durham DMA and he had gotten an email about the update. I am in Greensboro DMA and was hoping to get it too this week but no go so far.


----------



## camattin

rta53 said:


> A co-worker of mine is in the Raleigh Durham DMA and he had gotten an email about the update. I am in Greensboro DMA and was hoping to get it too this week but no go so far.


Greensboro DMA here too. Didn't Charlotte get it last week? And Raleigh got it today. Feels like they just skipped right over us! Oh, wait, they did.

All in due time, I suppose.


----------



## Mike_TV

El Gabito said:


> Why's everyone so hyped up about this? just for a change? To me it's not spectacularly better looking, just different.
> 
> Curious if I'm missing something.


Many of us have been watching HDTV on Directv for 4+ years now and had to live with the blocky, standard definition GUI for that time while other DVR solutions, like Windows Media Center and standalone Tivo have had a proper HD GUI for years.

Just seemed like a poor implementation to have a nice new HDTV picture only to have a blocky, some say "Atari" type GUI to placed on top.


----------



## El Gabito

Mike_TV said:


> Many of us have been watching HDTV on Directv for 4+ years now and had to live with the blocky, standard definition GUI for that time while other DVR solutions, like Windows Media Center and standalone Tivo have had a proper HD GUI for years.
> 
> Just seemed like a poor implementation to have a nice new HDTV picture only to have a blocky, some say "Atari" type GUI to placed on top.


Compared to many alternatives - it's pretty decent (recently tried the Comcast SD GUI - it's literally changes to 4:3 and looks like something from the 90's). I honestly didn't have a problem with the current interface - and I would consider myself quite the nerd. I guess I'm not sold on the "darkness" - the HD GUI looks to have a lot of black and dark colors.

I will not judge until I get it though


----------



## Vin

Drucifer said:


> Just got the email notification. I'm in the NYC DMA which is currently schedule for the 21st. That looks to be a 5-day lead time.


Me too.


----------



## SledgeHammer

I got my email yesterday and I'm in the LA/OC area.


----------



## Maruuk

If they bring this at the same rate they brought HD-LILs, for us here in the Monterey/Salinas DMA it'll be...NEVER.


----------



## mrdobolina

Perhaps not the right place to ask this question, but I am considering adding an additional receiver (an H25 for our bedroom). Buying it off of Amazon most likely. Denver is expected to get the HDUI on the 21st. If I get the receiver in my house, installed and activated AFTER the 21st, would I get the HDUI downloaded to it automatically? If so, when? If not automatic, would I be able to force a download? Could I do that at anytime after the 21st (well, after the Denver DMA gets the HDUI)?


----------



## RunnerFL

mrdobolina said:


> Perhaps not the right place to ask this question, but I am considering adding an additional receiver (an H25 for our bedroom). Buying it off of Amazon most likely. Denver is expected to get the HDUI on the 21st. If I get the receiver in my house, installed and activated AFTER the 21st, would I get the HDUI downloaded to it automatically? If so, when? If not automatic, would I be able to force a download? Could I do that at anytime after the 21st (well, after the Denver DMA gets the HDUI)?


Yes, you would get it the next time the unit looks for an upgrade once your area has already received the update.


----------



## mocarob

Has anybody reported problems after updating the gui?
I will be out of town when L.A. gets updated and need to my hr20 working while im away..


----------



## gizzly

Only problem I have is when I hit pause I lose nearly half the screen. For some reason the background for the timeline is pitch black and covers a good part of the screen up. 

Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## litzdog911

gizzly said:


> Only problem I have is when I hit pause I lose nearly half the screen. For some reason the background for the timeline is pitch black and covers a good part of the screen up.
> 
> Is anyone else having this issue?


Yes, lots of folks are complaining about that. Hopefully it will be improved an a future update.


----------



## Drew2k

litzdog911 said:


> Yes, lots of folks are complaining about that. Hopefully it will be improved an a future update.


----------



## DawgLink

Athlon646464 said:


> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10975742&channelID=1&portalPageId=10472402
> 
> If you're DMA is not on the list, then you are not scheduled yet and will be scheduled in the future. It is a very fluid situation right now. There is no way to know when you will be scheduled if you are not on the list, but it should be relatively soon (1 to 8 weeks).


I am in New Orleans which got it 2 days ago and 4 different houses around me got it on the 15th......but I still havent

I am wondering whether I have to do something or not.

I have 2 HD-DVR's as does the others around me.


----------



## dpeters11

Shouldn't have to. No phone line or internet connection requirements or anything, and all the HD DVR models will be getting it (though HR34 will start later.)


----------



## evans5150

I live in Reno, NV and forced the update tonight on my HR24. It is beautiful and I fully enjoy it. I was, however, NOT able to force the update on my HR20 or HR22. I'm assuming because it's not available at this point for those boxes since I'm out of the rollout area?


----------



## Drucifer

You didn't force the NR. The NR is not in stream on Fri or Sat.


----------



## xoomuser

I got the HD Guide on my HR20-700 on Tuesday. I just got a new HR34-700 installed and it has the old guide on it. The software was updated to 0x4c4 almost immediately, but it still is the old guide and not the HD Guide.

Question: what is the version of the s/w for the HR34 that has the HD Guide? Is mine somehow stuck in limbo? Should I expect it to update tomorrow morning?


----------



## dpeters11

There is no HD GUI for the 34 outside of internal testing yet.


----------



## xoomuser

dpeters11 said:


> There is no HD GUI for the 34 outside of internal testing yet.


Well that just sucks. Oh well. Do you have any idea when they're planning on releasing it?


----------



## dpeters11

Nope, we just know they are actively working on it. I'm hoping within the next few months, when it is opened up to current customers ordering through DirecTV. But that's not based on actual facts.


----------



## xoomuser

dpeters11 said:


> Nope, we just know they are actively working on it. I'm hoping within the next few months, when it is opened up to current customers ordering through DirecTV. But that's not based on actual facts.


Thanks for the info. Bah humbug - I guess it's one step forward and one step back


----------



## dpeters11

Being a new unit with a lot of new functionality, there are probably more things to work on, not just the GUI. Based on some other threads, there are some issues not related to interface that need fixed.


----------



## Drucifer

xoomuser said:


> Well that just sucks. Oh well. Do you have any idea when they're planning on releasing it?


As stated, it still in the inhouse testing stage, so it's months away from general release.

That doesn't mean there wont be improvements made to its SDGUI in the mean time.


----------



## RobertE

Drucifer said:


> As stated, it still in the inhouse testing stage, so it's months away from general release.
> 
> That doesn't mean there wont be improvements made to its SDGUI in the mean time.


Stating it's months away from general release, is just stating an opinion, not fact.


----------



## dpeters11

Fairly safe to say it will be 2012, though that's only a few weeks away.


----------



## DawgLink

dpeters11 said:


> Shouldn't have to. No phone line or internet connection requirements or anything, and all the HD DVR models will be getting it (though HR34 will start later.)


I have a HR23 and HR24 and neither got it

I tried forcing a download tonight on both and neither worked

I will just wait. It will happen eventually

No biggie


----------



## Athlon646464

DawgLink said:


> I have a HR23 and HR24 and neither got it
> 
> I tried forcing a download tonight on both and neither worked
> 
> I will just wait. It will happen eventually
> 
> No biggie


This caution is for others like you reading this thread.

Forcing something to your box is not without risk, and is especially so when you don't know what is in the stream when you do it.

Saying you tried 'tonight' tells me you didn't know that the current NR everyone is talking about here was not in the stream this weekend.

You could have gotten software not meant for the public by doing what you did. You may have seen stuff that would have totally confused you or others in your household when they went to watch TV. Getting help from D* if that happens to you could be near impossible, or very difficult at best.

Don't force anything unless you know EXACTLY what you are doing, and also feel confident you know what to do _on your own_ if something goes wrong.


----------



## elixir26

I got tired of waiting. I forced the HD GUI on to 4 of the 5 HRs a couple weeks ago. I left one alone as a test and because my 17 year old daughter frowns upon me playing with her tv at 3 am. On 12/15 all 5 of my dvrs were upgraded to 057b. I like change so I like the new GUI. I just don't see the point in the super slow roll out. Needless hype.


----------



## Shades228

elixir26 said:


> I got tired of waiting. I forced the HD GUI on to 4 of the 5 HRs a couple weeks ago. I left one alone as a test and because my 17 year old daughter frowns upon me playing with her tv at 3 am. On 12/15 all 5 of my dvrs were upgraded to 057b. I like change so I like the new GUI. I just don't see the point in the super slow roll out. Needless hype.


It has nothing to do with hype. It has to do with mitigating the amount of people that call in because they have non supported setups or questions about the UI. There can't be hype if they don't advertise it. They have it on the website now that people are getting it but you don't see any commercials for it.

I know there's the fight club rule about CE however most people are just assuming they are getting the NR of the HD UI and I think they should be warned. Not that they'll care but then if something happens it's on them. Any way we could edit the title to state a warning or have a stickied post at the top of each page with a warning that forcing a download may have unintended risks?


----------



## bobcamp1

Shades228 said:


> It has nothing to do with hype. It has to do with mitigating the amount of people that call in because they have non supported setups or questions about the UI. There can't be hype if they don't advertise it. They have it on the website now that people are getting it but you don't see any commercials for it.
> 
> I know there's the fight club rule about CE however most people are just assuming they are getting the NR of the HD UI and I think they should be warned. Not that they'll care but then if something happens it's on them. Any way we could edit the title to state a warning or have a stickied post at the top of each page with a warning that forcing a download may have unintended risks?


One of my friends did the same thing -- forced a download over the weekend because that's when he could stay up late. I'm sure he's not the only one. He got some niCE software, but it wasn't the national release!


----------



## dpeters11

elixir26 said:


> I got tired of waiting. I forced the HD GUI on to 4 of the 5 HRs a couple weeks ago. I left one alone as a test and because my 17 year old daughter frowns upon me playing with her tv at 3 am. On 12/15 all 5 of my dvrs were upgraded to 057b. I like change so I like the new GUI. I just don't see the point in the super slow roll out. Needless hype.


I don't think DirecTV is hyping it, if there's any hype it's all here. They just send customers alerts that it's coming, including an email about a week before it's expected to hit that DMA.

There's not even a guarantee they are done with the changes.


----------



## Athlon646464

Maybe he meant we're hyping it *here* because of all of the replies in this thread. D* certainly isn't over hyping it. Remember - we're all geeks here, relatively speaking. :grin:

As for the phone calls theory, that is why they are taking their time and that is obvious. They do that with every software update. The more 'different' the new software, the slower the roll out.

If you had a problem and could not get through to tech support you would not be happy.

One thing I've noticed is that they have increased the initial speed of the roll out a bit. They must be getting fewer calls than they thought they would.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

elixir26 said:


> I got tired of waiting. I forced the HD GUI on to 4 of the 5 HRs a couple weeks ago. I left one alone as a test and because my 17 year old daughter frowns upon me playing with her tv at 3 am. On 12/15 all 5 of my dvrs were upgraded to 057b. I like change so I like the new GUI. I just don't see the point in the super slow roll out. Needless hype.


Maybe you don't understand what would happen if they released it to everyone aver a week and then all of the folks that don't like change called up and cpmplained at the same time. Some folks will love it, others will be fine with it and the last group will hate it, won't understand it or will just have questions. If it were only a couple hundered of customers it's no big deal but they have many millions of customers.

When has DIRECTV hyped this? I haven't even seen a commercial on this.

It's great that you forced a download and got the correct version, other haven't been so lucky and ended up with problems others have the wrong version that don't even know it and will probably have problems in the future and the CSR's won't have a very good answer for them.

I still suggest that folks just wait until it's pushed, don't worry you'll get it.


----------



## MysteryMan

The only hype I've witnessed is the new version of the Customer Information Channel. It demonstrates how to use the new HDUI. Only drawback is you can't scroll down to the feature you want information for. You have to wait for it's showing.


----------



## aa9vi

Athlon646464 said:


> This caution is for others like you reading this thread.
> 
> Forcing something to your box is not without risk, and is especially so when you don't know what is in the stream when you do it.
> 
> Saying you tried 'tonight' tells me you didn't know that the current NR everyone is talking about here was not in the stream this weekend.
> 
> You could have gotten software not meant for the public by doing what you did. You may have seen stuff that would have totally confused you or others in your household when they went to watch TV. Getting help from D* if that happens to you could be near impossible, or very difficult at best.
> 
> Don't force anything unless you know EXACTLY what you are doing, and also feel confident you know what to do _on your own_ if something goes wrong.


Here's the problem: If DirecTV would actually put out an estimated schedule on most of the markets you could cut down on people forcing and speculating. Publishing a schedule 1-1.5 weeks out is not the best way to approach it. Why is market #3 not even mentioned... even for say Jan 11 or Jan 25? You can always move it up, but the professional way to solve these issues is to be more up front with people rather than saying "anytime in the next 2-3 months" kind of business.

I don't blame people for trying to rectify slow guide issues by taking things into their own hands.


----------



## Athlon646464

aa9vi said:


> Here's the problem: If DirecTV would actually put out an estimated schedule on most of the markets you could cut down on people forcing and speculating. Publishing a schedule 1-1.5 weeks out is not the best way to approach it. Why is market #3 not even mentioned... even for say Jan 11 or Jan 25? You can always move it up, but the professional way to solve these issues is to be more up front with people rather than saying "anytime in the next 2-3 months" kind of business.
> 
> I don't blame people for trying to rectify slow guide issues by taking things into their own hands.


I guess I understand what you are saying, but I could make the same argument in reverse.

If folks knew they were 6 weeks out, then that fact could also motivate them to take a chance and download this thing now.

I'm only speculating, but the roll out timing for this update is very fluid. Most of D*'s customers don't even know it's coming, and they will get it when it is their time.

A new update is not an issue, by the way - it's a new update.


----------



## bobcamp1

aa9vi said:


> Here's the problem: If DirecTV would actually put out an estimated schedule on most of the markets you could cut down on people forcing and speculating. Publishing a schedule 1-1.5 weeks out is not the best way to approach it. Why is market #3 not even mentioned... even for say Jan 11 or Jan 25? You can always move it up, but the professional way to solve these issues is to be more up front with people rather than saying "anytime in the next 2-3 months" kind of business.
> 
> I don't blame people for trying to rectify slow guide issues by taking things into their own hands.


They did put out an unofficial estimated short-term schedule to installers, but it's already changed *twice* in two weeks. What makes you think a long term schedule would be of any use? I suspect such a schedule would be changed on a daily basis.

The situation is very fluid. It depends on who at D* is leaving early for Christmas and who's staying during the holiday break. You need extra CSRs and engineers and installers around in case people have questions or need help. Or maybe not as many as you originally thought based on the feedback from the first few DMAs. It's a little tricky doing something like this near Xmas -- I suspect D* wanted this released last month but also didn't want to wait until after Xmas. So they're stuck juggling everything around.

FYI, this does not fix slow guide issues. Some parts are faster, some are slower, and some are the same speed so they feel slower.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

When it lists a date you get the new UI, does that mean you wake up to it that day or that it comes that night, so you get it the next day?

Impatiently waiting.


----------



## Athlon646464

flipptyfloppity said:


> When it lists a date you get the new UI, does that mean you wake up to it that day or that it comes that night, so you get it the next day?
> 
> Impatiently waiting.


Usually early in the morning hours on the date listed. There have been a very few exceptions, but that is the way it happens about 95% of the time.


----------



## RobertE

Latest Schedule for January. As always this list is subject to change with little to no notice. If your DMA is not on the list, then no date has been announced. Be patient it will come. Please do not try to force a download as well.

January 04, 2012 -
BAKERSFIELD CA
BEND OR
CHICO-REDDING CA
EUGENE OR
EUREKA CA
KLAMATH FALLS OR
MONTEREY-SALINAS CA
PALM SPRINGS CA
RENO NV
SACRAMENTO-STOCKTON CA
SAN FRANCISCO-OAKLAND-SAN JOSE CA
SANTA BARBARA-SAN LUIS OBISPO CA
SEATTLE-TACOMA WA
SPOKANE WA

January 05, 2012 -
ALBUQUERQUE-SANTA FE NM
BILLINGS MT
BOISE ID
BUTTE-BOZEMAN MT
CASPER-RIVERTON WY
CHEYENNE WY-SCOTTSBLUFF NE
COLORADO SPRINGS-PUEBLO CO
EL PASO TX
GLENDIVE MT
GRAND JUNCTION-MONTROSE CO
GREAT FALLS MT
HELENA MT
PHOENIX AZ
RAPID CITY SD
TUCSON AZ
TWIN FALLS ID
YUMA AZ

January 10, 2012 - 
CHICAGO IL
DALLAS-FORT WORTH TX
HOUSTON TX
WASHINGTON DC – HAGERSTOWN MD
MINNEAPOLIS-ST PAUL MN
SAN ANTONIO TX
KANSAS CITY MO

January 11, 2012 -
INDIANAPOLIS IN
WACO-TEMPLE-BRYAN TX
AUSTIN TX
EVANSVILLE IN
FORT WAYNE IN
TYLER-LONGVIEW TX
SOUTH BEND-ELKHART IN
BEAUMONT-PORT ARTHUR TX
HARLINGEN-BROWNSVILLE TX
CORPUS CHRISTI TX
AMARILLO TX
WICHITA FALLS TX-LAWTON OK
TERRE HAUTE IN
ODESSA-MIDLAND TX
DULUTH MN-SUPERIOR WI
ABILENE-SWEETWATER TX
ROCHESTER MN-MASON CITY IA-AUSTI
LUBBOCK TX
LAFAYETTE IN
LAREDO TX
MANKATO MN
SAN ANGELO TX
VICTORIA TX
DES MOINES-AMES IA
CEDAR RAPIDS-WATERLOO IA
SIOUX CITY IA
QUINCY IL-HANNIBAL MO-KEOKUK IA

January 12, 2012 -
BUFFALO NY
BURLINGTON VT- PLATTSBURGH NY
ALBANY-SCHENECTADY-TROY NY
SYRACUSE NY
ROCHESTER NY
BINGHAMTON NY
WATERTOWN NY
UTICA NY
ELMIRA NY
PHILADELPHIA PA
JACKSONVILLE FL-BRUNSWICK GA
HARRISBURG-LANCASTER PA
WILKES BARRE-SCRANTON PA
AUGUSTA GA
MACON GA
JOHNSTOWN-ALTOONA PA
SAVANNAH GA
COLUMBUS GA
ALBANY GA
ERIE PA
YAKIMA-PASCO-RICHLAND WA

January 18, 2012 -
SPRINGFIELD MO
SHREVEPORT LA
MILWAUKEE WI
PADUCAH KY-CAPE GIRARDEAU MO
COLUMBIA-JEFFERSON CITY MO
GREEN BAY-APPLETON WI
WAUSAU-RHINELANDER WI
MADISON WI
BATON ROUGE LA
LA CROSSE-EAU CLAIRE WI
LAFAYETTE LA
LAKE CHARLES LA
ALEXANDRIA LA
ST JOSEPH MO
OTTUMWA IA-KIRKSVILLE MO
OKLAHOMA CITY OK
DAVENPORT IA-ROCK ISLAND IL-MOLI
TULSA OK
PEORIA-BLOOMINGTON IL
ROCKFORD IL
SHERMAN TX-ADA OK
NORFOLK-NEWPORT NEWS VA
ROANOKE-LYNCHBURG VA
RICHMOND-PETERSBURG VA
TRI-CITIES TN-VA
HARRISONBURG VA
CHARLOTTESVILLE VA

January 19, 2012 -
MOBILE AL-PENSACOLA FL
LITTLE ROCK-PINE BLUFF AR
HUNTSVILLE-DECATUR AL
FORT SMITH AR
LINCOLN-HASTINGS NE
JACKSON MS
OMAHA NE
SIOUX FALLS SD
WICHITA-HUTCHINSON KS
COLUMBUS-TUPELO-WEST POINT MS
FARGO-VALLEY CITY ND
BILOXI-GULFPORT MS
HATTIESBURG-LAUREL MS
MONTGOMERY AL
DOTHAN AL
MINOT-BISMARCK-DICKINSON ND
TOPEKA KS
JOPLIN MO-PITTSBURG KS
PANAMA CITY FL
GREENWOOD-GREENVILLE MS
JACKSON TN
JONESBORO AR
MERIDIAN MS
BOWLING GREEN KY
NORTH PLATTE NE
HONOLULU HI
ANCHORAGE AK
FAIRBANKS AK
JUNEAU AK

January 24, 2012 -
WEST PALM BEACH-FT PIERCE FL
GREENSBORO - WINSTON-SALEM NC
GRAND RAPIDS-KALAMAZOO MI
CHARLESTON SC
TOLEDO OH
GREENVILLE-NEW BERN-WASHINGTON N
LOUISVILLE KY
HARTFORD-NEW HAVEN CT
CHATTANOOGA TN
FORT MYERS-NAPLES FL
KNOXVILLE TN
TRAVERSE CITY-CADILLAC MI
YOUNGSTOWN OH
FLORENCE-MYRTLE BEACH SC
DAYTON OH
COLUMBIA SC
LEXINGTON KY
CHARLESTON-HUNTINGTON WV
PORTLAND-AUBURN ME
FLINT-SAGINAW-BAY CITY MI
BANGOR ME
TALAHASSEE FL
BLUEFIELD-BECKLEY WV
LANSING MI
PROVIDENCE RI-NEW BEDFORD MA
SPRINGFIELD-HOLYOKE MA
WILMINGTON NC
MARQUETTE MI
WHEELING WV-STEUBENVILLE OH
GAINESVILLE FL
CLARKSBURG-WESTON WV
PARKERSBURG WV
ZANESVILLE OH
PRESQUE ISLE ME
LIMA OH
ALPENA MI
SALISBURY MD


----------



## dpeters11

There are actually ones left? That January list looks like it pretty much covers everyone.


----------



## dorfd1

are all 50 states getting the new ui or is it just the 48 contiguous states?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Woo-Hoo, I'll get it in Milwaukee on January 18th.


----------



## Athlon646464

dorfd1 said:


> are all 50 states getting the new ui or is it just the 48 contiguous states?


Everybody


----------



## dpeters11

"dorfd1" said:


> are all 50 states getting the new ui or is it just the 48 contiguous states?


Check out the bottom of the list for the 19th.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

dorfd1 said:


> are all 50 states getting the new ui or is it just the 48 contiguous states?


It will eventually be everywhere DIRECTV is.

Mike


----------



## inkahauts

dpeters11 said:


> There are actually ones left? That January list looks like it pretty much covers everyone.


Ah, call me crazy, but I don't see Los Angeles, or New York listed anywhere.  I just rushed over it though. I have a feeling the biggest dmas will be last, there are a few others I didn't see listed either, all of them larger rather than smaller.


----------



## RunnerFL

inkahauts said:


> Ah, call me crazy, but I don't see Los Angeles, or New York listed anywhere.  I just rushed over it though. I have a feeling the biggest dmas will be last, there are a few others I didn't see listed either, all of them larger rather than smaller.


May want to check again... NY is at least listed and I could have sworn LA was listed for tomorrow, or maybe it was today.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2916998&postcount=2


----------



## inkahauts

RunnerFL said:


> May want to check again... NY is at least listed and I could have sworn LA was listed for tomorrow, or maybe it was today.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2916998&postcount=2


Yep, NY is there on that one. But I still haven't seen LA listed anywhere.


----------



## Drucifer

inkahauts said:


> Yep, NY is there on that one. But I still haven't seen LA listed anywhere.


Should be tomorrow morning.


----------



## inkahauts

"Drucifer" said:


> Should be tomorrow morning.


Do you see it actually listed somewhere?


----------



## Drucifer

http://forums.directv.com/pe/RepositoryFileDownloadServlet/10984513/DEC14.pdf


----------



## Shades228

I would put the list in the first post of the thread. In a day that post will be buried.


----------



## RunnerFL

inkahauts said:


> Yep, NY is there on that one. But I still haven't seen LA listed anywhere.


LA was on that list that I posted a link to. I almost want to say it was for 12/19.


----------



## RunnerFL

Shades228 said:


> I would put the list in the first post of the thread. In a day that post will be buried.


This is the list that RobertE keeps updated for us.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2916998#post2916998


----------



## inkahauts

Yeah, I see n DirecTV site they have it hitting tonight. Should be interesting.


----------



## mocarob

RobertE said:


> Latest Schedule for January. As always this list is subject to change with little to no notice. If your DMA is not on the list, then no date has been announced. Be patient it will come. Please do not try to force a download as well.


this is off topic so tell me what thread to go to..
I read your signature and it says report hd local problems here..
I clicked your link and the thread is locked.


----------



## dpeters11

Click the link there for the LA DMA.

This is the thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=137699


----------



## flipptyfloppity

Wow, they slipped my market out two weeks. Knuckleheads.


----------



## cvalle

New Software found (057B)


----------



## FlyBono24

Cool, just got it here... looks good, and the guide is very fast.


----------



## Boobie1998

To all that are schedule for today, are you all getting version 0x57b?


----------



## Athlon646464

cvalle said:


> New Software found (057B)


 :welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## Valve1138

18th for me. woohoo!


----------



## rta53

Greensboro, NC DMA on the 24th.


----------



## Crow159

January roll out!

January rollout


----------



## RunnerFL

Crow159 said:


> January roll out!
> 
> January rollout


Already posted here...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2916998#post2916998


----------



## shmengie

well, what a nice surprise! i wasn't expecting the new gui until next month, but got it this morning. santa comes to los angeles early!


----------



## camattin

rta53 said:


> Greensboro, NC DMA on the 24th.


Was so happy to see that. Let's just hope it doesn't slip!


----------



## Bandito

Well, after the Chicago market got moved out to next month, I decided to take things into my own hands. I got up just a little bit earlier than usual this morning and forced the updates (my first time doing this) on all of my receivers. All went well and all got the update that they needed.

I left them to download all the additional graphics and whatnot, so I should be good to go when I get back home this evening.

I just couldn't stand to wait any longer and I'm glad that I didn't!


----------



## Athlon646464

Bandito said:


> Well, after the Chicago market got moved out to next month, I decided to take things into my own hands. I got up just a little bit earlier than usual this morning and forced the updates (my first time doing this) on all of my receivers. All went well and all got the update that they needed.
> 
> I left them to download all the additional graphics and whatnot, so I should be good to go when I get back home this evening.
> 
> I just couldn't stand to wait any longer and I'm glad that I didn't!


Assuming you did everything correctly, it will take a few days for your boxes to update completely.


----------



## Bandito

Athlon646464 said:


> Assuming you did everything correctly, it will take a few days for your boxes to update completely.


Okay, I'll try to be patient with them again!

With all the data that DTV blasts at our planet, I'm surprised it takes so long for these things to populate. It seems like it should be a matter of a few minutes or possibly and hour or two to fill your database with all the required elements.

I guess that DTV really does dedicate the vast majority of its bandwidth to its programming rather than to behind-the-scenes data.


----------



## radiomandc

RunnerFL said:


> Already posted here...
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2916998#post2916998


Jan 10!!!!! Nice!!!!!


----------



## spaul

Well it now looks like Philadelphia is now rescheduled from 12/15 originally to 1/12/12 .Will look forward to this and hope it doesn't get moved again.If it happens it falls on my wife's birthday something for me on her day.


----------



## maartena

Forgot to look this morning. Did L.A. end up getting the new guide?


----------



## chevyguy559

Got the update today in Fresno! Looks great and quite a bit faster on my HR22's and HR21's


----------



## hdthebest

Got my update this morning very slick and nice looking GOOD JOB DTV


----------



## mocarob

chevyguy559 said:


> Got the update today in Fresno! Looks great and quite a bit faster on my HR22's and HR21's


Los Angeles got it on schedule too. Looks good, scrolls alot faster.

It's been 7 hours tho and my scheduled recordings have not updated!!
You don't have to redo your season series manager do you?


----------



## chevyguy559

mocarob said:


> Los Angeles got it on schedule too. Looks good, scrolls alot faster.
> 
> It's been 7 hours tho and my scheduled recordings have not updated!!
> You don't have to redo your season series manager do you?


All 4 of my HR's series recordings are intact


----------



## Church AV Guy

It only was downloaded into two of my three HR boxes. Do I need to manually attempt to get the third box to load it, or wil it do so on its own?

I am not too happy with the huge "this isn't an HD television" banner message on the SD outputs. It appears every time I do anything other then playback. I like to watch shows (in HD) as I record them with my DVD recorder (in SD). I could easily live with NO graphics, but that warning has to go. Is there a way of disabling it? At least, can the persistance be set to a shorter duration? If it's stuck this way, it will really affect my TV watching. This could be a reason to get the new TIVO-DirecTV box.


----------



## gnahc79

No update yet for me here in San Jose. This might have already been answered somewhere in these pages of posts...for the dates in the schedule...there's two. The table at the top indicates 12/20 for the bay area but underneath the bay area is listed as Jan 4th. Is 12/20 the kickoff date and Jan 4th the final date when all receivers in that area will get the update?

edit: this morning I did see the HD guide video in my playlist...without the new HD Guide. not a big deal, waiting patiently .


----------



## litzdog911

Church AV Guy said:


> It only was downloaded into two of my three HR boxes. Do I need to manually attempt to get the third box to load it, or wil it do so on its own?
> 
> I am not too happy with the huge "this isn't an HD television" banner message on the SD outputs. It appears every time I do anything other then playback. I like to watch shows (in HD) as I record them with my DVD recorder (in SD). I could easily live with NO graphics, but that warning has to go. Is there a way of disabling it? At least, can the persistance be set to a shorter duration? If it's stuck this way, it will really affect my TV watching. This could be a reason to get the new TIVO-DirecTV box.


1. Be patient. Your other box will get it soon, too.

2. To solve that problem, get a Component-to-Composite Video Converter and use its output to feed your DVD Recorder. They're available from places like Monoprice for ~$40.


----------



## Bill5925

Church AV Guy said:


> I am not too happy with the huge "this isn't an HD television" banner message on the SD outputs. It appears every time I do anything other then playback. I like to watch shows (in HD) as I record them with my DVD recorder (in SD). I could easily live with NO graphics, but that warning has to go. Is there a way of disabling it? At least, can the persistance be set to a shorter duration? If it's stuck this way, it will really affect my TV watching. This could be a reason to get the new TIVO-DirecTV box.


Agree. I do the same thing. Wasn't aware of the new GUI rollout and no message from DirecTV. If that warning is any indication, nosir, I don't like it.


----------



## Drucifer

Church AV Guy said:


> It only was downloaded into two of my three HR boxes. . . . .


I'm curious. Do all of your HR2x receivers have the Zip Code data in the More Info screen?


----------



## slickshoes

Got it this morning on my H24, HR34 not yet. I honestly don't see why everyone is so pumped about this, it is literally the exact same, just black, with some huge icons for settings. No additional guide layout options, still no graphics on the H24, etc. If you want to see a real nice guide, FIOS is where it's at.


----------



## dpeters11

You'll have to wait on the HR34. The GUI hasn't been released yet.


----------



## maverick22

Jan 10th. Kinda disappointed about the comment above about not much difference though.


----------



## RobertE

Drucifer said:


> I'm curious. Do all of your HR2x receivers have the the Zip Code in the More Info screen?


Irrelevant.


----------



## dpeters11

maverick22 said:


> Jan 10th. Kinda disappointed about the comment above about not much difference though.


This could be the first stage. We don't know what's coming down the road in 2012.

As for graphics on the H24, if that is things like posters in the guide, don't think that would happen on a box with no hard drive.


----------



## energyx

Got it in Columbus today. Looks good.


----------



## inkahauts

"slickshoes" said:


> Got it this morning on my H24, HR34 not yet. I honestly don't see why everyone is so pumped about this, it is literally the exact same, just black, with some huge icons for settings. No additional guide layout options, still no graphics on the H24, etc. If you want to see a real nice guide, FIOS is where it's at.


DirecTV wants to take its time in upgrading so people don't go into shock, so they are starting with converting all the graphics to he and rendering the entire guide in he, and speeding the thing up. I am sure there will add more features in the next nr, and the next after that, and the next after that, and so on. They do smaller incremental changes, to make it easier for people to figure out as a whole. I'd be fine dealing with a major redesign, in fat for me that'd be better than smaller incremental steps, but the masses in general, this is a much easier way for them to learn new stuff.


----------



## dod1450

What happen to San Francisco Bay Area? It was on the list and now it is not.


----------



## Athlon646464

dod1450 said:


> What happen to San Francisco Bay Area? It was on the list and now it is not.


Didn't your lights go out last night?


----------



## alpinist29

I live in the Los Angeles DMA and received update 057B last night on my HR22 and 2x H24s. I have a new addition HR24-100 coming tomorrow. Since the LA update has already happened will I have to wait for the update to the new HR24 or will it be available immediately since my DMA is eligible for the update? 

Many thanks!
B


----------



## Church AV Guy

Church AV Guy said:


> It only was downloaded into two of my three HR boxes. Do I need to manually attempt to get the third box to load it, or wil it do so on its own?
> .
> .
> .
> Is there a way of disabling it [the not HD banner]? At least, can the persistance be set to a shorter duration? If it's stuck this way, it will really affect my TV watching. This could be a reason to get the new TIVO-DirecTV box.





Drucifer said:


> I'm curious. Do all of your HR2x receivers have the Zip Code data in the More Info screen?





RobertE said:


> Irrelevant.


They all have the same zip code. I got three boxes at the same time, but one of them died and was replaced some time later. It's that third (newer) one that did not get the update.

Since no one repled to my question, I am assuming that there is no way to turn off the "This is not an HD television" banner, or even limit the on-screen persistance of it. Unfortunate. Maybe in a future release?


----------



## Athlon646464

alpinist29 said:


> I live in the Los Angeles DMA and received update 057B last night on my HR22 and 2x H24s. I have a new addition HR24-100 coming tomorrow. Since the LA update has already happened will I have to wait for the update to the new HR24 or will it be available immediately since my DMA is eligible for the update?
> 
> Many thanks!
> B


Because your DMA is now authorized, it should be pushed to your new box the next time it is in the stream.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Church AV Guy said:


> (...) I am assuming that there is no way to turn off the "This is not an HD television" banner, or even limit the on-screen persistance of it. Unfortunate. Maybe in a future release?


You assume correctly.


----------



## mocarob

mocarob said:


> Los Angeles got it on schedule too. Looks good, scrolls alot faster.
> 
> It's been 7 hours tho and my scheduled recordings have not updated!!
> You don't have to redo your season series manager do you?


My to do list on a hr20 finally populated. all good.
It looks alot better than the old gui. Scrolls like a hr24
They finally made the FF timeline small as well.. I always hated that when trying to skim thru a football game or something with the time & score at the bottom.


----------



## alpinist29

Athlon646464 said:


> Because your DMA is now authorized, it should be pushed to your new box the next time it is in the stream.


Thanks for you quick reply Athlon!

My parents are less than thrilled about the new guide update (they don't like change & feel the old yellow/blue is easier on their eyes) Is it possible to revert their HR20-100 back to the old guide? In the event that it is possible, will it inevitably just be upgraded back to the new HD again?


----------



## hasan

alpinist29 said:


> Thanks for you quick reply Athlon!
> 
> My parents are less than thrilled about the new guide update (they don't like change & feel the old yellow/blue is easier on their eyes) Is it possible to revert their HR20-100 back to the old guide? In the event that it is possible, will it inevitably just be upgraded back to the new HD again?


It will be upgraded to the new HD, no matter what, so I suggest they start getting used to it. Reverting may be accompanied by some adverse side-effects (some anticipated, some not), so I would tell them since it is going to be the new standard, don't try to revert, rather try to get used to it.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

alpinist29 said:


> Thanks for you quick reply Athlon!
> 
> My parents are less than thrilled about the new guide update (they don't like change & feel the old yellow/blue is easier on their eyes) Is it possible to revert their HR20-100 back to the old guide? In the event that it is possible, will it inevitably just be upgraded back to the new HD again?


Ugh. Old people are such a pain in the arse when it comes to dealing with change. They just need to accept it and not let their attitude towards new things get in the way of the fact that the new guide is much better for their eyes.


----------



## Drucifer

SPACEMAKER said:


> Ugh. Old people are such a pain in the arse when it comes to dealing with change. They just need to accept it and not let their attitude towards new things get in the way of *the fact that the new guide is much better for their eyes*.


Fact?

I have a one-word answer, but it's not printable!

I'm pushing for some preset options - one being scheme choices.


----------



## lyradd

mocarob said:


> They finally made the FF timeline small as well.. I always hated that when trying to skim thru a football game or something with the time & score at the bottom.


Not sure what you're seeing as the new progress bar section now takes up one third of the screen! The progress bar is smaller but there is a ton of blacked out area as well. Not good


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> I'm pushing for some preset options - one being scheme choices.


Not gonna happen. DirecTV has stated numerous times that they want everyone to have the same interface so that it is easier for them to support their customers when they call.


----------



## stephenC

dod1450 said:


> What happen to San Francisco Bay Area? It was on the list and now it is not.


The new schedule shows SFO to be on 2012 January 04 for HDUI.


----------



## dpeters11

"RunnerFL" said:


> Not gonna happen. DirecTV has stated numerous times that they want everyone to have the same interface so that it is easier for them to support their customers when they call.


They'll have two interfaces though, technically not even all hd boxes will be on the same GUI, you've still got the H20. A couple of color options shouldnt affect support. It won't please everyone though.


----------



## Laxguy

Athlon646464 said:


> Didn't your lights go out last night?


Not unless he was living under Candlestick Park stadium.... Very localized. Transformer blew up! News at eleven......


----------



## rta53

"SPACEMAKER" said:


> Ugh. Old people are such a pain in the arse when it comes to dealing with change. They just need to accept it and not let their attitude towards new things get in the way of the fact that the new guide is much better for their eyes.


I don't think it's just "old" people who don't like change. Maybe you need to learn to have a little more respect for "old" people.


----------



## VaJim

dod1450 said:


> What happen to San Francisco Bay Area? It was on the list and now it is not.


...I never did see Norfolk/Virginia Beach, VA.....where is the list...?


----------



## Laxguy

rta53 said:


> I don't think it's just "old" people who don't like change. Maybe you need to learn to have a little more respect for "old" people.


By some standards, I am "old", but generally like and embrace change, so clearly, mileage varies.


----------



## rta53

"Laxguy" said:


> By some standards, I am "old", but generally like and embrace change, so clearly, mileage varies.


I would probably be considered "old" also and I don't mind change. I just thought the comment about us old folks was unnecessary.


----------



## Drucifer

RunnerFL said:


> Not gonna happen. DirecTV has stated numerous times that they want everyone to have the same interface so that it is easier for them to support their customers when they call.


In over fifteen years of satellite service, color has never been mention in any conversation I had with a CSR when I had an issue. Matter of fact, in over forty years of using a computer, I don't remember any mention of any tech in the world ever asking what Window colors are you using when you had a computer problem. So I seriously doubt the DirecTV CSR would start doing so if we had choices of several color schemes.


----------



## Drucifer

rta53 said:


> I don't think it's just "old" people who don't like change. Maybe you need to learn to have a little more respect for "old" people.


Don't worry, the feeling is mutual. We 'old' people don't the young for all the useless changes they make. :lol:


----------



## inkahauts

"Drucifer" said:


> Fact?
> 
> I have a one-word answer, but it's not printable!
> 
> I'm pushing for some preset options - one being scheme choices.


Absolutely zero chance DirecTV would ever build a system that will allow you to change the color scheme. Zero. It's a branding issue.


----------



## inkahauts

"lyradd" said:


> Not sure what you're seeing as the new progress bar section now takes up one third of the screen! The progress bar is smaller but there is a ton of blacked out area as well. Not good


Nothing like it was. It's now back to being no bigger than the last blue one. The bottom of the screen is now clear.


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> In over fifteen years of satellite service, color has never been mention in any conversation I had with a CSR when I had an issue. Matter of fact, in over forty years of using a computer, I don't remember any mention of any tech in the world ever asking what Window colors are you using when you had a computer problem. So I seriously doubt the DirecTV CSR would start doing so if we had choices of several color schemes.


I'm just repeating what has been said on here. Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Drew2k

Yes, the current national release HD GUI software does have a redesigned progress bar with a large opaque background spreading over the bottom third of the screen.

DIRECTV is aware of complaints about the size of the new progress bar in the national release so there's a very good possibility that an upcoming software release (following the completion of the HD GUI rollout) will change it. I wouldn't be surprised if DIRECTV is already testing this ...


----------



## Soccernut

Got mine today also, the only thing missing is the star movie review rating, I read there was a different type of rating on this guide but mine does not show any. I moved to the Fresno area.


----------



## dpeters11

It's Flixster and Rotten Tomatoes. You should see it within a few days.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

rta53 said:


> I don't think it's just "old" people who don't like change. Maybe you need to learn to have a little more respect for "old" people.


In retrospect I shouldn't have been so quick to generalize. I was more referring to attitude than actual age. I was also thinking about my parents ***** about things changing. They get each other all worked up about how much they hate something then call me to vent as if it's my fault. :lol:


----------



## bullitt

maartena said:


> Forgot to look this morning. Did L.A. end up getting the new guide?


Got it this morning, it's faster and graphically better looking but but top info area is cut off on my set so that time and other info is chopped off (could be overscan). Also, when you select info, there is none when you select cast and credits.


----------



## litzdog911

bullitt said:


> Got it this morning, ..... Also, when you select info, there is none when you select cast and credits.


Give it a day or two for that information to download.


----------



## matty8199

NYC, downloading to my HR-23 as we speak  haven't checked the HR-20 in the bedroom yet, the H-21 was trying to download as well but i told it to download later as i wanted to watch slingbox while the living room tv was downloading...


----------



## inkahauts

I had a couple receivers get updated last night, and believe me, it takes a while for them to load all the new graphics, at least two days, maybe even three or four. Be patient!


----------



## Boobie1998

"matty8199" said:


> NYC, downloading to my HR-23 as we speak  haven't checked the HR-20 in the bedroom yet, the H-21 was trying to download as well but i told it to download later as i wanted to watch slingbox while the living room tv was downloading...


Hi there,

Curious what version is downloading for you, Is it 057b or something else?


----------



## djeff89

matty8199 said:


> NYC, downloading to my HR-23 as we speak  haven't checked the HR-20 in the bedroom yet, the H-21 was trying to download as well but i told it to download later as i wanted to watch slingbox while the living room tv was downloading...


NYC updated this morning at 4am.

Looks great and very fast.


----------



## GP245

In NYC, my HR 23-100 received the new download - no problem.

But - my Hr 24-500 is dead! "A problem has been detected in the storage device." Diagnostic Code 14-057.

Coincidence???? 

I doubt it!!!!


----------



## Diana C

Boobie1998 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Curious what version is downloading for you, Is it 057b or something else?


057B is the current build downloading in NYC.


----------



## Athlon646464

GP245 said:


> In NYC, my HR 23-100 received the new download - no problem.
> 
> But - my Hr 24-500 is dead! "A problem has been detected in the storage device." Diagnostic Code 14-057.
> 
> Coincidence????
> 
> I doubt it!!!!


Very likely you had an underlying problem with that box and it's hard drive and you were going to see it eventually anyway. The new software must need the 'bad spot' for something.

Obviously you should call D* and get it replaced.


----------



## Boobie1998

"Titan25" said:


> 057B is the current build downloading in NYC.


Thanks


----------



## The Fuzz 53

Downloaded this morning on an H21 in Central NJ. Haven't checked my HR22 yet. I did notice that there were no channel logos on any of the channels I put on. Does it just take time for them to come too?


----------



## Athlon646464

The Fuzz 53 said:


> Downloaded this morning on an H21 in Central NJ. Haven't checked my HR22 yet. I did notice that there were no channel logos on any of the channels I put on. Does it just take time for them to come too?


Yes - it takes a few days to get the complete download. You box will speed up even more when it has everything as well.


----------



## joed32

SPACEMAKER said:


> In retrospect I shouldn't have been so quick to generalize. I was more referring to attitude than actual age. I was also thinking about my parents ***** about things changing. They get each other all worked up about how much they hate something then call me to vent as if it's my fault. :lol:


Yep. You're going to be old someday, if you're lucky. Lots of old people have eye problems but some of us just don't like changes. Me, I like changes when they improve something. I got cataract surgery last year and can see great but if I saw this new guide before that I would be complaining too.


----------



## Athlon646464

joed32 said:


> Yep. You're going to be old someday, if you're lucky. Lots of old people have eye problems but some of us just don't like changes. Me, I like changes when they improve something. I got cataract surgery last year and can see great but if I saw this new guide before that I would be complaining too.


In my experience as a 'boss' and manager of people, I've seen people of *all ages* who do not like change.  If it is for the better, however, most soon get over it, and would not 'go back'. 

:biggthump


----------



## joed32

Church AV Guy said:


> It only was downloaded into two of my three HR boxes. Do I need to manually attempt to get the third box to load it, or wil it do so on its own?
> 
> I am not too happy with the huge "this isn't an HD television" banner message on the SD outputs. It appears every time I do anything other then playback. I like to watch shows (in HD) as I record them with my DVD recorder (in SD). I could easily live with NO graphics, but that warning has to go. Is there a way of disabling it? At least, can the persistance be set to a shorter duration? If it's stuck this way, it will really affect my TV watching. This could be a reason to get the new TIVO-DirecTV box.


I'm in SoCal and just got it yesterday. Like you I'm big on DVD recorders, 5 DVRs and 5 DVD recorders attached to them. Looks like if we want to record something we have to hold down the exit button to switch to 480p so that we can see the "List". Then after recording hold down exit again to go back. Clumsy yes, but doable. Maybe someone will come up with a better workaround. The converters won't solve it for some of us because the TV inputs are already being used for other devises.


----------



## WestDC

You may wish to look at this you can couple it with a rf modulator and it will connect to rg6 for tv hook up.

http://www.amazon.com/Component-Comp.../dp/B003FJKHBU


----------



## The Fuzz 53

Or how about this?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10235&cs_id=1023506&p_id=3044&seq=1&format=2

(link not working for some reason)

h ttp://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10235&cs_id=1023506&p_id=3044&seq=1&format=2


----------



## spewak

Last in line to receive the updated GUI. Still nada here in Elk Grove, Ca.


----------



## maartena

GP245 said:


> In NYC, my HR 23-100 received the new download - no problem.
> 
> But - my Hr 24-500 is dead! "A problem has been detected in the storage device." Diagnostic Code 14-057.
> 
> Coincidence????
> 
> I doubt it!!!!


A software update doesn't cause hard drive errors. What is more likely is that your hard drive already had a problem, but it was still spinning..... and the forced reboot after the update was complete finished it.


----------



## maartena

bullitt said:


> Got it this morning, it's faster and graphically better looking but but top info area is cut off on my set so that time and other info is chopped off (could be overscan). Also, when you select info, there is none when you select cast and credits.


Yep, I got it as well. I remember the tech saying to me when I got the service installed in 2010, that it could take "a day or 2" for ALL guide information to download, but that it would continue to update every day afterwards. The new guide clears all the cache, so it should really be treated as a "new install" from the guide perspective, and all guide information will probably be there before Christmas.


----------



## Drucifer

GP245 said:


> In NYC, my HR 23-100 received the new download - no problem.
> 
> But - my Hr 24-500 is dead! "A problem has been detected in the storage device." Diagnostic Code 14-057.
> 
> Coincidence????
> 
> I doubt it!!!!


The software diagnostic testing also improves as newer versions are release. Watch those H24-500 Recordings while DirecTV sends out a replacement.


----------



## joed32

Athlon646464 said:


> In my experience as a 'boss' and manager of people, I've seen people of *all ages* who do not like change.  If it is for the better, however, most soon get over it, and would not 'go back'.
> 
> :biggthump


Very true!


----------



## erosroadie

Athlon646464 said:


> Very likely you had an underlying problem with that box and it's hard drive and you were going to see it eventually anyway. The new software must need the 'bad spot' for something.
> 
> Obviously you should call D* and get it replaced.


About a month ago, had the exact same message on my HR20-100. CSR said that the hard drive was failing and they sent out a replacement (reconditioned HR-20 since I use OTA).

Since I was not eligible (will Chicago area ever be?) at that time for the new HDGUI, I believe the incident reported is a (cruel) coincidence...


----------



## makaiguy

inkahauts said:


> Absolutely zero chance DirecTV would ever build a system that will allow you to change the color scheme. Zero. It's a branding issue.


Yet my original RCA receiver back in the '90s gave several color scheme choices.


----------



## sigma1914

makaiguy said:


> Yet my original RCA receiver back in the '90s gave several color scheme choices.


And did A LOT less than receivers do today. Apples & oranges.


----------



## maartena

makaiguy said:


> Yet my original RCA receiver back in the '90s gave several color scheme choices.


My very first Scientific Atlanta 8000 DVR that I got through TWC also offered color scheme choices when I received it in 2003 or so. I thin switched to a 8300 HD which still offered 2 color choices, and then they broke with Pioneer/Passport and made their own software, and in 2009-ish or so, we all got "TWC Navigator" with 1 color choice.

Like others have said, it is probably a branding issue.


----------



## Drew2k

maartena said:


> Like others have said, it is probably a branding issue.


That's just speculation though - none of us knows for sure.

Since the R15 was introduced DIRECTV has now changed their color scheme three times: the initial scheme was predominantly blue; then they switched to the white and blue scheme; now it's the HD black scheme. To me the "brand" is in the logo and in the service, not in the choice of colors displayed on screen, so if DIRECTV allows customers to choose a color scheme I don't see how it would detract from DIRECTV's strategy to serve and support customers.

Maybe a future HD GUI will give us such options... one can always hope.


----------



## Jive Turkey

VaJim said:


> ...I never did see Norfolk/Virginia Beach, VA.....where is the list...?


January 18th.


----------



## dbronstein

I found out I got it last night when my 10 year old asked me this morning "Daddy, why is the TV all messed up?" Everything seems to be working fine. I hadn't really looked at any of the screenshots or previews, so I'm a bit disappointed that they didn't change the font size on the guide to show more channels and time on the screen.


----------



## inkahauts

"GP245" said:


> In NYC, my HR 23-100 received the new download - no problem.
> 
> But - my Hr 24-500 is dead! "A problem has been detected in the storage device." Diagnostic Code 14-057.
> 
> Coincidence????
> 
> I doubt it!!!!


Yes it is. When the unit does a reboot it does a check of the entire system, and found a hardware issue. Nothing to do with the new GUI.


----------



## elixir26

Athlon646464 said:


> Maybe he meant we're hyping it *here* because of all of the replies in this thread. D* certainly isn't over hyping it. Remember - we're all geeks here, relatively speaking. :grin:
> 
> As for the phone calls theory, that is why they are taking their time and that is obvious. They do that with every software update. The more 'different' the new software, the slower the roll out.
> 
> If you had a problem and could not get through to tech support you would not be happy.
> 
> One thing I've noticed is that they have increased the initial speed of the roll out a bit. They must be getting fewer calls than they thought they would.


You are correct. I do assume we are all not only computer savvy but able to look up what's in the pipe and download the correct software. Yes I've done some CE testing. "Hype" was perhaps a poor choice of words but to me the guide is nice but not the second coming. Go ahead....bust me on the "second coming" comment!!!


----------



## Athlon646464

elixir26 said:


> You are correct. I do assume we are all not only computer savvy but able to look up what's in the pipe and download the correct software. Yes I've done some CE testing. "Hype" was perhaps a poor choice of words but to me the guide is nice but not the second coming. Go ahead....bust me on the "second coming" comment!!!


I wouldn't bust you on the first _or_ second one - not at this time of year! :angel:


----------



## Church AV Guy

Church AV Guy said:


> It only was downloaded into two of my three HR boxes. Do I need to manually attempt to get the third box to load it, or wil it do so on its own?
> 
> I am not too happy with the huge "this isn't an HD television" banner message on the SD outputs. It appears every time I do anything other then playback. I like to watch shows (in HD) as I record them with my DVD recorder (in SD). I could easily live with NO graphics, but that warning has to go. Is there a way of disabling it? At least, can the persistance be set to a shorter duration? If it's stuck this way, it will really affect my TV watching. This could be a reason to get the new TIVO-DirecTV box.





litzdog911 said:


> 1. Be patient. Your other box will get it soon, too.
> 
> 2. To solve that problem, get a Component-to-Composite Video Converter and use its output to feed your DVD Recorder. They're available from places like Monoprice for ~$40.


You are/were correct. My third box got the HD GUI downloaded the next evening.

There is an issue with using converter boxes.



joed32 said:


> I'm in SoCal and just got it yesterday. Like you I'm big on DVD recorders, 5 DVRs and 5 DVD recorders attached to them. Looks like if we want to record something we have to hold down the exit button to switch to 480p so that we can see the "List". Then after recording hold down exit again to go back. Clumsy yes, but doable. Maybe someone will come up with a better workaround. The converters won't solve it for some of us because the TV inputs are already being used for other devises.


I am using all of the outputs on my HR21 boxes. In order to switch to using only the HD outputs, I would need either an HDMI or component splitter, then an HDMI or component to S-Video or composite convertre, and lastly, an S-Video or composite distribution amplifier. With all those small signal conversion boxes, wouldn't there be a real chance for a noticeable signal degredation? This all to do what I have been doing with just the HR21.


----------



## inkahauts

"Church AV Guy" said:


> You are/were correct. My third box got the HD GUI downloaded the next evening.
> 
> There is an issue with using converter boxes.
> 
> I am using all of the outputs on my HR21 boxes. In order to switch to using only the HD outputs, I would need either an HDMI or component splitter, then an HDMI or component to S-Video or composite convertre, and lastly, an S-Video or composite distribution amplifier. With all those small signal conversion boxes, wouldn't there be a real chance for a noticeable signal degredation? This all to do what I have been doing with just the HR21.


What all do you have hooked up exactly and how do you have them all hooked up?


----------



## VaJim

Jive Turkey said:


> January 18th.


Thank you!


----------



## mailiang

Received the new HDUI this AM. Works fine. According to tech support, it takes 48 hours to completely download all the new graphics and info.


Ian


----------



## Jimmy 440

I just got it today here in New Jersey.It's nice & quick ! I like it so far.


----------



## SteveK2

Got it this morning....looks purdy...but lipstick on a pig IMHO. 
Scrolling thru the guide seems a bit quicker, but still no wrap-around menus. Am I missing some new features?


----------



## Tiger62

My DMA (Columbus, GA) is not scheduled to receive the new guide until Jan. 12 but I was able to force a download of it at about 5:45 this morning. I've had no problem with it but if you're gonna make the guide text smaller, why not increase the number of lines and columns? Better yet, make it user configurable.


----------



## azarby

SteveK2 said:


> Got it this morning....looks purdy...but lipstick on a pig IMHO.
> Scrolling thru the guide seems a bit quicker, but still no wrap-around menus. Am I missing some new features?


Give it time. Like all new developments, it takes time to iron out the bugs and then the new features will hopefully come after the code has stabilized.


----------



## MISpat

I'm in CT and got it this morning.
Not at all happy about the fact that I have to keep switching back and forth between HD and SD resolutions so that I can use my DVD recorder though.


----------



## mocarob

Will the dvr's need 48hrs or longer to download everything each time we reboot? Or just when we reboot to another drive??


----------



## inkahauts

"mocarob" said:


> Will the dvr's need 48hrs or longer to download everything each time we reboot? Or just when we reboot to another drive??


No. Only to a new drive, or if you reboot twice in 30 mns to flush the guide data, or if they ever push out a new firmware that flushes all the guide data.


----------



## litzdog911

MISpat said:


> I'm in CT and got it this morning.
> Not at all happy about the fact that I have to keep switching back and forth between HD and SD resolutions so that I can use my DVD recorder though.


You can solve that problem by getting a Component-to-Composite Video Converter. They're ~$40 from places like http://www.monoprice.com.


----------



## willis3

So if I have component from my dvr to my sdtv, will I see the message or am I 
good?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

willis3 said:


> So if I have component from my dvr to my sdtv, will I see the message or am I
> good?


If your sdtv actually has component inputs you will be good. There are a couple out there.


----------



## Rich

I got the HD GUI yesterday. Nice, very nice. I was really happy when I saw the new Progress Bar, but then I noticed that it's surrounded by a black cloud instead of a transparent background. If it had that transparent background, I would have found nothing wrong with the HD GUI at all.

All in all, a job well done.

Rich


----------



## DBSNewbie

Scott Kocourek said:


> If your sdtv actually has component inputs you will be good. There are a couple out there.


I have a SDTV with component, but it will only accept a 480i signal from the H24 that it is hooked up to. (However, it will take a 480p signal from a DVD player with progressive scan output.) So, I still get the "message" unless I switch the resolution on the H24 to 480i. I guess YMMV on a particular SDTV with component.


----------



## Kevin L

Rich said:


> I got the HD GUI yesterday. Nice, very nice. I was really happy when I saw the new Progress Bar, but then I noticed that it's surrounded by a black cloud instead of a transparent background. If it had that transparent background, I would have found nothing wrong with the HD GUI at all.
> 
> All in all, a job well done.
> 
> Rich


Like you, Rich, I just don't understand the reason for blocking the entire bottom of the screen with the black background for the status bar. Why is any background needed?

I just got it on my three HR20s. I like the look, but haven't noticed any speed improvement. Actually, deleting a show is much slower, so I'm not happy about that. *** Strike the info on the slow speed, just read the FAQ about the HD GUI. Since I'm in the first 48 hours, the slow speed is expected. We'll see how it flies come the weekend.

Kevin


----------



## Santi360HD

NYC here...got the new interface yesterday 12/20..HD non DVR box
the black background not being transparent is an issue..

H21/100 : 0x457b


----------



## Rich

Kevin L said:


> Like you, Rich, I just don't understand the reason for blocking the entire bottom of the screen with the black background for the status bar. Why is any background needed?
> 
> I just got it on my three HR20s. I like the look, but haven't noticed any speed improvement. Actually, deleting a show is much slower, so I'm not happy about that. *** Strike the info on the slow speed, just read the FAQ about the HD GUI. Since I'm in the first 48 hours, the slow speed is expected. We'll see how it flies come the weekend.
> 
> Kevin


None of my HRs were slow to begin with. My son has a 21-200 and I'm curious as to how this affects the 200. He's been complaining about it being slow for a while. Of course he always has a full HDD, which doesn't help.

I did notice that the speed didn't seem any different and some things did seem to take longer than before, but figured this is just the first of many NR relating to the HD GUI and making it better. I can wait.

Rich


----------



## mocarob

Out of town trying to use my SD slingbox with this new GUI.
Anybody know how to hold down the 'exit' button via sling player remote?
this could be an issue..
looks like i might not be able to use it this week.

why do they need this?


----------



## DawgLink

My upstairs HD-DVR has got the new HDUI while my downstairs HD-DVR has not.

Sigh.....weird


----------



## azarby

DawgLink said:


> My upstairs HD-DVR has got the new HDUI while my downstairs HD-DVR has not.
> 
> Sigh.....weird


 It will come.


----------



## willis3

Scott Kocourek said:


> If your sdtv actually has component inputs you will be good. There are a couple out there.


My sdtv has component inputs.. right now I have component straight to tv, dvr set to 480 i... so I should be good I guess


----------



## Drew2k

Rich said:


> I got the HD GUI yesterday. Nice, very nice. I was really happy when I saw the new Progress Bar, but then I noticed that it's surrounded by a black cloud instead of a transparent background. If it had that transparent background, I would have found nothing wrong with the HD GUI at all.
> 
> All in all, a job well done.
> 
> Rich





Kevin L said:


> Like you, Rich, I just don't understand the reason for blocking the entire bottom of the screen with the black background for the status bar. Why is any background needed?


Keep hope alive... 



Drew2k said:


> Yes, the current national release HD GUI software does have a redesigned progress bar with a large opaque background spreading over the bottom third of the screen.
> 
> DIRECTV is aware of complaints about the size of the new progress bar in the national release so there's a very good possibility that an upcoming software release (following the completion of the HD GUI rollout) will change it. I wouldn't be surprised if DIRECTV is already testing this ...


----------



## inkahauts

"mocarob" said:


> Out of town trying to use my SD slingbox with this new GUI.
> Anybody know how to hold down the 'exit' button via sling player remote?
> this could be an issue..
> looks like i might not be able to use it this week.
> 
> why do they need this?


They can't render the hd GUI in hd and sd formats at the same time and have a good responsiveness.

I take it you have no one at home that could change the res for you? Try hitting the format button on the remote on sling. You have to hit it twice in a row at least to get it to change anything, and this is only going to work if you have 480 set as a possible output in the settings, and I can't tell you how many times you will have to hit it before you get it to a 480 setting because I have no idea what setting you are on now. I'd say, hit format key twice in a row and then wait awhile and see what happens, then do it again, and so on, till you see it change to a 480 res. even though you can't see what it's doing on screen, every button press will still do it's thing on your unit.


----------



## mailiang

Much faster and responsive. Love the graphics. The scroll bar is very similar to the ones they use on Blu-Ray.



DawgLink said:


> My upstairs HD-DVR has got the new HDUI while my downstairs HD-DVR has not.
> 
> Sigh.....weird


If your DVR is on during the update, (not stand by) it will prompt you to down load. If you don't, there may be a delay.

Ian


----------



## jdspencer

I guess I'll find out what all this is about on Jan 12th.


----------



## Athlon646464

jdspencer said:


> I guess I'll find out what all this is about on Jan 12th.


It's all about an HD-GUI.


----------



## DJ Rob

It's funny. I live in the Denver DMA which is on the list for being upgraded yesterday. Directv even sent me an email yesterday saying that my "HD Service has been upgraded" to the new guide. But none of my HD DVR's that are on the national release (3 of them) were upgraded as of tonight... I do have a 4th HD DVR running the latest CE. They may see an increase of call volume from customers if they send emails out saying that are supposed to have something when they don't.


----------



## inkahauts

Do you turn your units off or leave them on all the time? Do you know if you had stuff scheduled to record last night? Sometimes it just takes an extra day or two.


----------



## dvdmth

DJ Rob said:


> It's funny. I live in the Denver DMA which is on the list for being upgraded yesterday. Directv even sent me an email yesterday saying that my "HD Service has been upgraded" to the new guide. But none of my HD DVR's that are on the national release (3 of them) were upgraded as of tonight... I do have a 4th HD DVR running the latest CE. They may see an increase of call volume from customers if they send emails out saying that are supposed to have something when they don't.


Well, the Denver DMA definitely received the update as scheduled. I can personally confirm this.


----------



## EKrimmer

Same here, downstairs but not up. Son swears he saw it upstairs yesterday. Anyone heard of that?


----------



## Drucifer

EKrimmer said:


> Same here, downstairs but not up. Son swears he saw it upstairs yesterday. Anyone heard of that?


Been a few reported incidents of the Receiver not passing the new software diagnostic pre-install test.


----------



## kram

Got the update yesterday morning on all three HDDVRs. So far, so good, but I didn't realize it would take so long for the new guide to populate. I like the way the Guide scrolls - very fast now.


----------



## fl panthers

Is anyone getting the update tonight or done till next week. Tried to force to my hr20 the other morning but kept finding the old nr. hr 24 found it on the first try but 3 attempts on the 20 and nada. want to try again.


----------



## inkahauts

"Drucifer" said:


> Been a few reported incidents of the Receiver not passing the new software diagnostic pre-install test.


I hadn't seen that, but in all reality, likely his unit was busy or missed the signal last night, and will get it on a different day.


----------



## mocarob

inkahauts said:


> They can't render the hd GUI in hd and sd formats at the same time and have a good responsiveness.
> I take it you have no one at home that could change the res for you? Try hitting the format button on the remote on sling. You have to hit it twice in a row at least to get it to change anything, and this is only going to work if you have 480 set as a possible output in the settings, and I can't tell you how many times you will have to hit it before you get it to a 480 setting because I have no idea what setting you are on now. I'd say, hit format key twice in a row and then wait awhile and see what happens, then do it again, and so on, till you see it change to a 480 res. even though you can't see what it's doing on screen, every button press will still do it's thing on your unit.


Nobody is there to switch the resolution for me.
I called dtv tech support and told them about this glitch.
He took notes and said it's something they will work on. It doesnt help me now tho.
I tried many combos of trying to switch things using the on screen remote sling provides but no go. (menu/format/exit) the sling app only registers one click at a time on the remote. I even tried watching from their website but i get the same SD warning. (too bad the warning covers the entire screen)

I did not have the hr20 setup for 480 output. it never needed it til now. I could leave it on 720/1080 and it would still output 480 whenever i needed it for sling. I know this is a bit off topic so i will leave it alone after this unless somebody responds with an idea. 
thanks..


----------



## mocarob

mocarob said:


> Nobody is there to switch the resolution for me.
> I called dtv tech support and told them about this glitch.
> He took notes and said it's something they will work on. It doesnt help me now tho.
> I tried many combos of trying to switch things using the on screen remote sling provides but no go. (menu/format/exit) the sling app only registers one click at a time on the remote. I even tried watching from their website but i get the same SD warning. (too bad the warning covers the entire screen)
> 
> I did not have the hr20 setup for 480 output. it never needed it til now. I could leave it on 720/1080 and it would still output 480 whenever i needed it for sling. I know this is a bit off topic so i will leave it alone after this unless somebody responds with an idea.
> thanks..


well, kind of a small victory for me. I can change the channel and it will display the content i want. it just wont respond/change settings using any of the other buttons. guess i'll have to watch the shows live instead of off the 'now playing list'.


----------



## Athlon646464

fl panthers said:


> Is anyone getting the update tonight or done till next week. Tried to force to my hr20 the other morning but kept finding the old nr. hr 24 found it on the first try but 3 attempts on the 20 and nada. want to try again.


Be very careful forcing anything to your box, as it is not risk free. If you try, and the current NR is not in the stream, you could end up with a mess on your hands.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

mocarob said:


> Nobody is there to switch the resolution for me.
> I called dtv tech support and told them about this glitch.
> He took notes and said it's something they will work on. It doesnt help me now tho.
> I tried many combos of trying to switch things using the on screen remote sling provides but no go. (menu/format/exit) the sling app only registers one click at a time on the remote. I even tried watching from their website but i get the same SD warning. (too bad the warning covers the entire screen)
> 
> I did not have the hr20 setup for 480 output. it never needed it til now. I could leave it on 720/1080 and it would still output 480 whenever i needed it for sling. I know this is a bit off topic so i will leave it alone after this unless somebody responds with an idea.
> thanks..


You will need to add a component/composite converter and hook your slingbox to that. They run about $40 from Monoprice.com.


----------



## donbean

i got the new guide.. thanks D.. it runs very fast and just seems alot easier on the eyes with the darker colors...


----------



## fl panthers

Athlon646464 said:


> Be very careful forcing anything to your box, as it is not risk free. If you try, and the current NR is not in the stream, you could end up with a mess on your hands.


I understand the risk. I am aware of how to read the firmware watcher. I updated the 24 at the same time with no problems but I must have missed the window(blue screen window) on the hr20. I read on this thread about someone esle saying the hr20 sometimes the window is early and almost need to guess just before the blue screen pops up. Hence the try again. What is the worst I brick the unit and get a new one? Nothing recorded on this model I care about enough to worry about that.


----------



## Athlon646464

fl panthers said:


> I understand the risk. I am aware of how to read the firmware watcher. I updated the 24 at the same time with no problems but I must have missed the window(blue screen window) on the hr20. I read on this thread about someone esle saying the hr20 sometimes the window is early and almost need to guess just before the blue screen pops up. Hence the try again. What is the worst I brick the unit and get a new one? Nothing recorded on this model I care about enough to worry about that.


It's up to you whether or not to take the risk. I used your post as an opportunity to warn others reading this who have not read all of the posts in this very long thread. Not everyone would know what to do if things went wrong - especially with others (angry spouse taping a soap?) in the house. :hurah:


----------



## fl panthers

Athlon646464 said:


> It's up to you whether or not to take the risk. I used your post as an opportunity to warn other readings this who have not read all of the posts in this very long thread. Not everyone would know what to do if things went wrong - especially with others (angry spouse taping a soap?) in the house. :hurah:


No problem. I just did not want to be up that time of morning if it were not going to be in the stream. It was not listed as anything happening till next tuesday I think but as stated 500 times in this thread alone... things change often


----------



## Drucifer

inkahauts said:


> I hadn't seen that, but in all reality, likely his unit was busy or missed the signal last night, and will get it on a different day.


Once from someone trying force/pull the NR and two, one definitely, from NR push.

But I agree with you, if the son was using it, he probably selected later.


----------



## mocarob

Scott Kocourek said:


> You will need to add a component/composite converter and hook your slingbox to that. They run about $40 from Monoprice.com.


thanks for the advice but I already use the component outputs for a HDpvr. every output is used. svideo to dvd recorder. composite to sling. hdmi to tv.


----------



## drwdbs

We got the HDGUI a couple of weeks ago, and today added two new DVR's. They don't have the HDGUI yet- should that come overnight??


----------



## inkahauts

"drwdbs" said:


> We got the HDGUI a couple of weeks ago, and today added two new DVR's. They don't have the HDGUI yet- should that come overnight??


Yes it will. It may not be there till next week sometime, but you will likely get it soon.


----------



## adkinsjm

mocarob said:


> Nobody is there to switch the resolution for me.
> I called dtv tech support and told them about this glitch.
> He took notes and said it's something they will work on. It doesnt help me now tho.
> I tried many combos of trying to switch things using the on screen remote sling provides but no go. (menu/format/exit) the sling app only registers one click at a time on the remote. I even tried watching from their website but i get the same SD warning. (too bad the warning covers the entire screen)
> 
> I did not have the hr20 setup for 480 output. it never needed it til now. I could leave it on 720/1080 and it would still output 480 whenever i needed it for sling. I know this is a bit off topic so i will leave it alone after this unless somebody responds with an idea.
> thanks..


It's not a glitch.


----------



## inkahauts

mocarob said:


> Out of town trying to use my SD slingbox with this new GUI.
> Anybody know how to hold down the 'exit' button via sling player remote?
> this could be an issue..
> looks like i might not be able to use it this week.
> 
> why do they need this?


Ok, you ready to have some fun? !rolling

Try this, it will work...

Get everything turned on and on live tv and let it sit for a min or two, just to make sure your screen is truly completely clear.

Now


Press menu once
wait 3 seconds
press channel down once
wait 3 seconds
press right arrow once
wait 3 second
press select once
wait 3 second
press down arrow once
wait 3 second
press down arrow once
wait 3 second
press down arrow once
wait 3 second
press select once
wait 3 second
press down arrow once
wait 3 second
press down arrow once
wait 3 second
press select once
wait 3 second
press select once
wait 3 seconds
press info
wait 3 seconds
press exit
wait 10 seconds
press format 4 times in a row, about 1 second inbetween each press.

When you get to the point where it says press info, (25) you will probably be able to see some osg at that point, but after you press info, they will disappear again. You may not have to hit format 4 times either, or you may have to hit it more than 4 times, it will depend on your units current state of stretch mode vs crop, etc, and if you have 1080 and 720 selected as possible output resolutions. But, as long as you can see at some point the screen saying press info to confirm you get that resolution, and you see 480i listed, you will know that its just a matter of finding the right number of times of pressing format to get it to the right resolution.

By the way, I did try this with noting but a composite output hooked up and I did get it to work.

One thing you may need to do, I said wait 3 seconds for each one for a couple reasons, but you may actually need to wait more like 5 seconds with a sling box depending on how long the lag time is for you.


----------



## mocarob

adkinsjm said:


> It's not a glitch.


It sure is a GLITCH.
Tech support told me they need to know about these type of issues when dealing with 3rd party products so they can look into improvements.
I know they intended for this message to appear when it has to switch to SD but the way its effecting how other things work is a glitch. he said as much.


----------



## mocarob

inkahauts said:


> Ok, you ready to have some fun? !rolling
> Try this, it will work...
> Get everything turned on and on live tv and let it sit for a min or two, just to make sure your screen is truly completely clear.
> Now
> 
> Press menu once
> wait 3 seconds
> press channel down once
> wait 3 seconds
> press right arrow once
> wait 3 second
> press select once
> wait 3 second
> press down arrow once
> wait 3 second
> press down arrow once
> wait 3 second
> press down arrow once
> wait 3 second
> press select once
> wait 3 second
> press down arrow once
> wait 3 second
> press down arrow once
> wait 3 second
> press select once
> wait 3 second
> press select once
> wait 3 seconds
> press info
> wait 3 seconds
> press exit
> wait 10 seconds
> press format 4 times in a row, about 1 second inbetween each press.
> When you get to the point where it says press info, (25) you will probably be able to see some osg at that point, but after you press info, they will disappear again. You may not have to hit format 4 times either, or you may have to hit it more than 4 times, it will depend on your units current state of stretch mode vs crop, etc, and if you have 1080 and 720 selected as possible output resolutions. But, as long as you can see at some point the screen saying press info to confirm you get that resolution, and you see 480i listed, you will know that its just a matter of finding the right number of times of pressing format to get it to the right resolution.
> By the way, I did try this with noting but a composite output hooked up and I did get it to work.
> One thing you may need to do, I said wait 3 seconds for each one for a couple reasons, but you may actually need to wait more like 5 seconds with a sling box depending on how long the lag time is for you.


I finally got this to work after a few tries.
at 23 the osd for supported tv resolutions was finally visible. I had to press info at 25 but add another arrow/select to the process to add 480 as an option. then exit. format. 5 secs. between clicks worked for me using slingbox.. thanks inkahauts..


----------



## dtv757

Still no hd guide in Va beach. Any estimate on when we will get it?


----------



## rta53

"dtv757" said:


> Still no hd guide in Va beach. Any estimate on when we will get it?


There are some DMAs listed for Virginia around Jan 18 I believe although I didn't see Va Beach mentioned specifically. What DMA are you located in?


----------



## RunnerFL

dtv757 said:


> Still no hd guide in Va beach. Any estimate on when we will get it?


Here's the list:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2916998#post2916998

Norfolk is listed for 1/18.


----------



## RunnerFL

rta53 said:


> There are some DMAs listed for Virginia around Jan 18 I believe although I didn't see Va Beach mentioned specifically. What DMA are you located in?


VA Beach is Norfolk.


----------



## Laxguy

RunnerFL said:


> VA Beach is Norfolk.


Reminds me of an old Navy song my Dad taught me:

Norfolk girls don't drink, nor smoke, 
Norfolk! Norfolk! Norfolk!

Don't recall the tune, just how sophisticated it seemed to a 15 year old.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Laxguy said:


> Reminds me of an old Navy song my Dad taught me:
> 
> Norfolk girls don't drink, nor smoke,
> Norfolk! Norfolk! Norfolk!
> 
> Don't recall the tune, just how sophisticated it seemed to a 15 year old.


Was he trying to keep you from going there. :lol:


----------



## Laxguy

Scott Kocourek said:


> Was he trying to keep you from going there. :lol:


:lol: Yeah, maybe. A few years later I thought I would be headed to Naval flight training, but a wee issue with my vision kiboshed that.


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> Reminds me of an old Navy song my Dad taught me:
> 
> Norfolk girls don't drink, nor smoke,
> Norfolk! Norfolk! Norfolk!
> 
> Don't recall the tune, just how sophisticated it seemed to a 15 year old.


I had plenty of good times in Norfolk when I was in the Navy. They do too.... :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich

Scott Kocourek said:


> Was he trying to keep you from going there. :lol:


Norfolk was one great liberty city at one time. Then they tore down all the bars and when I got there just East Main was left. Wonderful place. Almost married a "B" girl. In retrospect, probably should have.

Rich


----------



## RunnerFL

Rich said:


> I had plenty of good times in Norfolk when I was in the Navy. They do too.... :lol:
> 
> Rich


I lived in VA Beach for a year and I can attest to that fact. You don't even have to be in the military. There's something in the water.


----------



## Rich

RunnerFL said:


> I lived in VA Beach for a year and I can attest to that fact. You don't even have to be in the military. There's something in the water.


An unusual number of pretty girls too. Used to hang out at (I'm not sure I remember the name) Oceanside, too. Same there. Reminded me of Keansburg, NJ.

Rich


----------



## dtv757

Thanks for the info. I will look forward to the new guide in jan  

Yes va beach is dma 43/42? Norfolk, Va


----------



## SEAKevin

I had an email announcement this morning in my DTV mailbox that said my onscreen guide had been updated and to visit DTV.com for details. But my guide hasn't been updated yet and I see from a prior post Seattle has been pushed back to 1/4. Seems they sent out the email in error.


----------



## KevetS

I kinda wondered that too. Got a TVMail message about the guide but we're 'scheduled' for the end of Jan.


----------



## HDJulie

Same here -- I'm troubleshooting a DVR issue & saw the new TV Mail. It said the guide had been improved & to go to the DTV site for details. We're not scheduled until the 19th.


----------



## Laxguy

KevetS said:


> I kinda wondered that too. Got a TVMail message about the guide but we're 'scheduled' for the end of Jan.


We? I know you're in "Here", but where is that here?

Indeed, the schedule is very much subject to change.


----------



## KevetS

I'm in the Lansing, MI DMA which was scheduled for Jan 24, last I saw. I can't believe this area would get it earlier; we don't even have HD locals yet.

The part that irritates me is the Grand Rapids, MI DMA line is six houses down from me and they get all the good stuff in a timely fashion.


----------



## RunnerFL

ajc68 said:


> The new software has screwed up my Slingbox viewing. I can only watch the channel the tuner is currently on. If I try to hit ANY buttons on the remote a big message comes on the screen saying I don't have an HD TV or Tuner (which my Slingbox is not, but has never been and it was never an issue before). I can watch the channel once the message goes away, but as I said if I try and use my remote a message will immediately pop back up on the screen and block me from doing anything.
> 
> If I hold the Exit button down (as instructed) it will automatically set my DVR to 480p and I'm back in business, but I don't want to have to reset my DVR every time I want to use the Slingbox, and then again every time I come home and turn on my TV.
> 
> At first I thought this was done intentionally to block the Slingbox from working, but as I said it instructs me to set my DVR to 480p and then I regain control. This is one great big pain and I hope they fix it. I'm not happy about this...


It was done on purpose but not to keep you from using your slingbox. It was done on purpose to get some speed out of the UI. It won't be "fixed" because it's not broken as far as DirecTV and those of us who like the speed are concerned.


----------



## sigma1914

ajc68 said:


> ...
> 
> If I hold the Exit button down (as instructed) it will automatically set my DVR to 480p and I'm back in business, but I don't want to have to reset my DVR every time I want to use the Slingbox, and then again every time I come home and turn on my TV.
> 
> At first I thought this was done intentionally to block the Slingbox from working, but as I said it instructs me to set my DVR to 480p and then I regain control. This is one great big pain and I hope they fix it. I'm not happy about this...


You have to reset the DVR? Can't you just switch the resolution back?


----------



## Drucifer

ajc68 said:


> . . . .
> 
> If I hold the Exit button down (as instructed) it will automatically set my DVR to 480p and I'm back in business, but *I don't want to have to reset my DVR every time I want to use the Slingbox*, and then again every time I come home and turn on my TV.
> 
> . . . .


The Exit Hold works both ways.


----------



## DBSNewbie

ajc68 said:


> How does splashing an annoying message and forcing me to set my DVR to 480p have anything to do with the speed of the UI? I love the new look and speed, but once I hit the road for the holidays I ran into this problem. I've been using my Slingbox w/ D* for nearly six years with no issues until now...
> 
> Yes, that's what I was saying... I can opt to set my DVR to 480p, then switch it back when I get home, but as I said this is annoying to have to do all the time when it shouldn't have to be done at all...and never had to be done in the past. I'm frustrated...


There are many threads here discussing a workaround for this by using a Component to Composite video converter. This will allow you to keep your receiver on an HD resolution and to continue using your Slingbox without having to see the "message"

One of those threads can be found here


----------



## ajc68

DBSNewbie said:


> There are many threads here discussing a workaround for this by using a Component to Composite video converter. This will allow you to keep your receiver on an HD resolution and to continue using your Slingbox without having to see the "message"
> 
> One of those threads can be found here


Thank you!!


----------



## buggs1a

I'm in Seattle too and no update.


----------



## budeone

Chicago area, says update and no change here either.

hr22-100


----------



## Valve1138

I got the TVMail message yesterday as well, but no HDUI yet. I wonder if they've accelerated the rollout?


----------



## KevetS

I have a feeling it was just an explanation for those who already have it.


----------



## SFNSXguy

I got "the message" today, but my area isn't scheduled until 1/4.


----------



## rta53

"KevetS" said:


> I have a feeling it was just an explanation for those who already have it.


That may be true but it seems with others they got an email notifying them they were about to get the new guide. Then a few days later they got it. Maybe the rollout has speeded up to the point where DTV is just sending out a general announcement to everyone.


----------



## Kevin L

Rich said:


> None of my HRs were slow to begin with. My son has a 21-200 and I'm curious as to how this affects the 200. He's been complaining about it being slow for a while. Of course he always has a full HDD, which doesn't help.
> 
> I did notice that the speed didn't seem any different and some things did seem to take longer than before, but figured this is just the first of many NR relating to the HD GUI and making it better. I can wait.
> 
> Rich


Hi, Rich.

Well after having the HD GUI for almost a week on all three HR20-100s, and restarting all of them, the GUI is noticeably slower than before the upgrade. For example, when I try to bring up the recordings list it takes a few seconds before anything happens. Then, just the graphic elements appear without any content; a few seconds later the list populates. Very frustrating. Once the GUI loads, it is very nice. I'm just looking for the improved speed. At this, point, I'd even take the old speed. Now it's pretty, but slower.

Kevin


----------



## pablo

I'm not sure I prefer the new dark interface. I liked the blue, and I liked that the banner was transparent, so it didn't block too much of the channel as you're watching it. It's certainly faster, at least on my receivers, so that's definitely good. But now the road to the recordings is longer, too.


----------



## RunnerFL

pablo said:


> But now the road to the recordings is longer, too.


It's the same as it was before, press "List" on your remote.


----------



## pablo

Before you only had to press List and press My Playlist, which was the first option. Now the first option is My DirecTV, and the Recordings are third in the list of available options. It was a bit simpler before. Not a big deal though.


----------



## RunnerFL

pablo said:


> Before you only had to press List and press My Playlist, which was the first option. Now the first option is My DirecTV, and the Recordings are third in the list of available options. It was a bit simpler before. Not a big deal though.


When you press the "List" button on your remote you are immediately taken to your playlist. That's the same as the old UI, always has worked that way.


----------



## Rich

Kevin L said:


> Hi, Rich.
> 
> Well after having the HD GUI for almost a week on all three HR20-100s, and restarting all of them, the GUI is noticeably slower than before the upgrade. For example, when I try to bring up the recordings list it takes a few seconds before anything happens. Then, just the graphic elements appear without any content; a few seconds later the list populates. Very frustrating. Once the GUI loads, it is very nice. I'm just looking for the improved speed. At this, point, I'd even take the old speed. Now it's pretty, but slower.
> 
> Kevin


The HD GUI is a big deal. And, as with all the "big deals" D* gives us, it takes time to iron out the problems. Just have patience, they'll get it fixed. We've been thru these things before, and it takes patience.

Rich


----------



## Rich

pablo said:


> Before you only had to press List and press My Playlist, which was the first option. Now the first option is My DirecTV, and the Recordings are third in the list of available options. It was a bit simpler before. Not a big deal though.


You're confusing the Menu button with the List button. Find the List button next to the Exit button and you'll get the results you want.

Rich


----------



## kikkenit2

Rich said:


> You're confusing the Menu button with the List button. Find the List button next to the Exit button and you'll get the results you want. Rich


I agree that the list function hasn't changed. It is "to do" that got buried way too deep in selecting and scrolling. 
Overall I am unimpressed with the speed and all the black screen. HR20 user.


----------



## pablo

That's what I'd meant.


----------



## drush99

Tried to post link ,but would not let me. Being a new member. Directv has the list for Jan. roll out.


----------



## KevetS

Attached. Doesn't look like anything new though.


----------



## pablo

Not sure why they changed the thumbnail channel view when you're in full screen menus from a true 16:9 frame to something squished.


----------



## RunnerFL

drush99 said:


> Tried to post link ,but would not let me. Being a new member. Directv has the list for Jan. roll out.


Already posted here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2916998#post2916998


----------



## RobertE

The January list is in a pretty unstable state. With that being said, the rollout is being accelerated, estimated now to be done by the end of Jan.


----------



## David Carmichael

Why did DirecTV send me a DirecTV/Email telling me that they hopped I enjoyed the new HD Menu when my market area is not currently planned for the update for close to four weeks away??


----------



## rta53

"David Carmichael" said:


> Why did DirecTV send me a DirecTV/Email telling me that they hopped I enjoyed the new HD Menu when my market area is not currently planned for the update for close to four weeks away??


Maybe it's just a general email they are sending out to everyone. I've gotten the email twice and I don't have the new GUI yet either. Not a big deal.


----------



## RunnerFL

David Carmichael said:


> Why did DirecTV send me a DirecTV/Email telling me that they hopped I enjoyed the new HD Menu when my market area is not currently planned for the update for close to four weeks away??


Everyone got the same email regardless of whether or not they have the new UI already.


----------



## Rich

kikkenit2 said:


> I agree that the list function hasn't changed. It is "to do" that got buried way too deep in selecting and scrolling.
> Overall I am unimpressed with the speed and all the black screen. HR20 user.


I only use my 20-700s as clients in one room. The rest of the time I use a couple HR24-500s. I did have to search for the ToDo button and when I found it I thought the icon meant you could use the Yellow Button to access the ToDo list. Didn't work, just another teaser.

To get back to the 20-700s, they do seem faster in some ways and slower than they were before in other ways. The 500s also seem slower in the same ways, deleting programs and the PlayList also seems to be a bit slower.

But, we can expect these issues to be resolved in upcoming NRs. When all is said and done, we'll end up with faster HRs than we had before. I believe that. Takes patience with these "big changes".

Rich


----------



## kikkenit2

Rich I agree some things are faster, but not much. The bigger issue is "to do". I use that a lot and they buried it deeper using multiple buttons to get there. Are they going to change that? Probably not. Almost as bad as dish software now!


----------



## phatmatt1215

Does anyone know the APPROXIMATE date when the LaCrosse-Eau Claire Wisconsin market should get the new HDUI?


----------



## Athlon646464

phatmatt1215 said:


> Does anyone know the APPROXIMATE date when the LaCrosse-Eau Claire Wisconsin market should get the new HDUI?


If it's not listed HERE, then no one here knows. That would mean it has not been scheduled yet, but will be relatively soon.


----------



## MalibuRacing

I seen that my region is not scheduled to get the new HD guide until Jan 17th. Since my HR20 and HR21 is SO slow responding to guide commands, I decided to take matters in my own hands. I forced the download yesterday morning at 5 am. It was an easy and painless process. 

I really like the new look and it is much faster responding in many ways. Unfortunately, the receivers still seems to be slow responding to the guide button. I can press the guide button then begin the count; one thousand, two thousand, three thousand... Oh OK, now the guide comes up.  After that, it does seem to respond much faster to remote commands compared to the old guide. Still wished I had updated receivers with the new guide.


----------



## Maleman

I am in the Pacific Northwest. North of sEattle and no new guide for me...suppose to be Dec 20


----------



## dbronstein

David Carmichael said:


> Why did DirecTV send me a DirecTV/Email telling me that they hopped I enjoyed the new HD Menu when my market area is not currently planned for the update for close to four weeks away??


The same thing happened to me (in Denver) and then I got the update about a week later. So it appears they speeding up the rollout.


----------



## evans5150

Just received a "Coming soon...." email from DirecTV about the new GUI. We are slated to receive it on Wednesday, January 4th here in Reno, NV. Looking forward to it!


----------



## lvman1081

Just received a "coming soon..." email in Medford, Oregon for the HD GUI. Due January 4th here.


----------



## mike41423

how do i get this dang hr24 to update?? my DMA was a week ago or so....


----------



## Bruce M.

Maleman said:


> I am in the Pacific Northwest. North of sEattle and no new guide for me...suppose to be Dec 20


Updated list is now January 4 for Seatttle. See post #593, for example.


----------



## Athlon646464

mike41423 said:


> how do i get this dang hr24 to update?? my DMA was a week ago or so....


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

What is your DMA?


----------



## R0am3r

Kevin L said:


> Well after having the HD GUI for almost a week on all three HR20-100s, and restarting all of them, the GUI is noticeably slower than before the upgrade. For example, when I try to bring up the recordings list it takes a few seconds before anything happens. Then, just the graphic elements appear without any content; a few seconds later the list populates. Very frustrating. Once the GUI loads, it is very nice. I'm just looking for the improved speed. At this, point, I'd even take the old speed. Now it's pretty, but slower.


That is NOT what I wanted to hear. My HR22 (still with the old GUI) is a huge slug when it has less than 20% remaining disk space and is recording another program. It sometimes takes 2-3 seconds to respond to a single button push. Maybe it is time to send it back to Directv with a toe tag on it.


----------



## Rich

kikkenit2 said:


> Rich I agree some things are faster, but not much. The bigger issue is "to do". I use that a lot and they buried it deeper using multiple buttons to get there. Are they going to change that? Probably not. Almost as bad as dish software now!


Absolutely no amount of complaining has caused D* to put the ToDo list back on the Yellow Button where it belongs. And, believe me, we've complained. Just falls on deaf ears.

Watch:

*Is anyone that works for D* online now that can tell us if you're ever going to put the ToDo list back on the Yellow Button??? *

No one will comment.

Rich


----------



## Rich

R0am3r said:



> That is NOT what I wanted to hear. My HR22 (still with the old GUI) is a huge slug when it has less than 20% remaining disk space and is recording another program. It sometimes takes 2-3 seconds to respond to a single button push. Maybe it is time to send it back to Directv with a toe tag on it.


That 22 deserves that fate. Meanwhile, you might try deleting some programs, that should speed the thing up a bit. The new GUI did speed up my 20-700s and 24s a bit (they weren't slow to begin with, but I can see a difference especially on the 20-700s).

I do hope you will post about your experiences with the 22 and the new GUI. I find it hard to believe the GUI will speed them up enough to make their performance acceptable.

Rich


----------



## auctoris

I have two HD receivers (same model). One of them got the update about a week ago and the other one has not.

Is that normal or is something wrong with my receiver?

Thanks


----------



## Drucifer

auctoris said:


> I have two HD receivers (same model). One of them got the update about a week ago and the other one has not.
> 
> *Is that normal* or is something wrong with my receiver?
> 
> Thanks


Normal - No. Unusual - Also No.


----------



## mike41423

Athlon646464 said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> What is your DMA?


thanks for the warm welcome, long time reader, first time poster!

YAKIMA-PASCO-RICHLAND WA 12/20/2011

that date via [www].dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=199720


----------



## Kevin L

Rich said:


> The HD GUI is a big deal. And, as with all the "big deals" D* gives us, it takes time to iron out the problems. Just have patience, they'll get it fixed. We've been thru these things before, and it takes patience.
> 
> Rich


I'm not going anywhere, overall I'm very happy with DirecTV. I'm sure they'll improve the speed and the opaque banner. I just wanted to let others know that not everyone is seeing speed improvements.

Happy New Year,
Kevin


----------



## Rich

Kevin L said:


> I'm not going anywhere, overall I'm very happy with DirecTV. I'm sure they'll improve the speed and the opaque banner. I just wanted to let others know that not everyone is seeing speed improvements.
> 
> Happy New Year,
> Kevin


Kevin, I would have been terribly shocked if the HD GUI had performed perfectly right off the bat. And you're right to post about what you see or don't see. Just keep in mind, if past history of these "big changes" holds true for the GUI, it's gonna take a bit of time.

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464

mike41423 said:


> thanks for the warm welcome, long time reader, first time poster!
> 
> YAKIMA-PASCO-RICHLAND WA 12/20/2011
> 
> that date via [www].dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=199720


You were rescheduled to January 12th.

http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27735&d=1325035715


----------



## tivoboy

After having tried for about 1.5 months to download in advance, nothing still comes up in the Bay Area, CA. Two H22-700's . Hmm, wonder if there is some issue, seems others should have gotten it on 12/20/11


----------



## inkahauts

"tivoboy" said:


> After having tried for about 1.5 months to download in advance, nothing still comes up in the Bay Area, CA. Two H22-700's . Hmm, wonder if there is some issue, seems others should have gotten it on 12/20/11


Is your area listed as having it released yet? If not, thats why you haven't been able to pull it yet, because your not authorized to have it yet.


----------



## hiker

inkahauts said:


> Is your area listed as having it released yet? If not, thats why you haven't been able to pull it yet, because your not authorized to have it yet.


I remember seeing the revised schedule and the SF Bay Area is delayed to the first part of Jan but I can't find the latest schedule revision to refer it to tivoboy. Maybe if someone with the ability can post that in an easy place to find (like the 1st post of this thread?) it would be helpful.

Now I see where Athlon646464 posted the PDF schedule link right above but it would be nice to have an anchor link somewhere that's easy to find.


----------



## Cybertoad

auctoris said:


> I have two HD receivers (same model). One of them got the update about a week ago and the other one has not.
> 
> Is that normal or is something wrong with my receiver?
> 
> Thanks


Normally those would update around the same time but not necessarily
especially if the update was blocked or got interrupted from the other receiver

You can try forcing an update on the receiver that still needs the update.

Go into settings and setup and do a normal reset (reboot) on the box 
and when the it starts to come back up and as soon as you see the very 
first screen, immediately type 02468 on your remote and that should put 
the box into a forced update and go ahead and download the latest release.

Since your other box has the update already, I would presume that your
area location already has the update available so a forced update should
picked the new software.

If that doesn't pickup the new update then you do have something strange.
Might want to call DirecTV at that point, maybe something not setup 
correctly in their records for that box?

Hope that helps


----------



## Athlon646464

Cybertoad said:


> Normally those would update around the same time but not necessarily
> especially if the update was blocked or got interrupted from the other receiver
> 
> You can try forcing an update on the receiver that still needs the update.
> 
> Go into settings and setup and do a normal reset (reboot) on the box
> and when the it starts to come back up and as soon as you see the very
> first screen, immediately type 02468 on your remote and that should put
> the box into a forced update and go ahead and download the latest release.
> 
> Since your other box has the update already, I would presume that your
> area location already has the update available so a forced update should
> picked the new software.
> 
> If that doesn't pickup the new update then you do have something strange.
> Might want to call DirecTV at that point, maybe something not setup
> correctly in their records for that box?
> 
> Hope that helps


Not good advice.......

When you 'force' your box to do an update, you will get what is in the stream at that time. If it is experimental software for example, you will get that and have to live with it. Good luck trying to get a CSR to help you with that.

Even if you could get it back to your current version, you could very well lose all of your recordings in the process. Try explaing what you did to others in your household if that happens. :eek2:

Never force anything to your box unless you know exactly what you are doing and are willing to accept the consequences if something should go wrong.

The new HDGUI is not always in the stream, by the way. Doing as you suggest at the very least could be a waste of time, or at worst as I describe above.

The best advice you could have given the poster is to just wait for the update. He/she will get it at the time meant for his/her particular box. It will come.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Cybertoad said:


> Normally those would update around the same time but not necessarily
> especially if the update was blocked or got interrupted from the other receiver
> 
> You can try forcing an update on the receiver that still needs the update.
> 
> Go into settings and setup and do a normal reset (reboot) on the box
> and when the it starts to come back up and as soon as you see the very
> first screen, immediately type 02468 on your remote and that should put
> the box into a forced update and go ahead and download the latest release.
> 
> Since your other box has the update already, I would presume that your
> area location already has the update available so a forced update should
> picked the new software.
> 
> If that doesn't pickup the new update then you do have something strange.
> Might want to call DirecTV at that point, maybe something not setup
> correctly in their records for that box?
> 
> Hope that helps


As mentioned, this is bad advice. Please don't call the CSRs and bug them with questions like this, you will get the push you just have to wait for it. Too many folks are forcing downloads and having problems.


----------



## Athlon646464

BTW C-Toad - :welcome_s to DBSTalk!

:lol:


----------



## RunnerFL

hiker said:


> Now I see where Athlon646464 posted the PDF schedule link right above but it would be nice to have an anchor link somewhere that's easy to find.


How about an entire thread dedicated to it?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2916995#post2916995


----------



## tivoboy

hiker said:


> I remember seeing the revised schedule and the SF Bay Area is delayed to the first part of Jan but I can't find the latest schedule revision to refer it to tivoboy. Maybe if someone with the ability can post that in an easy place to find (like the 1st post of this thread?) it would be helpful.
> 
> Now I see where Athlon646464 posted the PDF schedule link right above but it would be nice to have an anchor link somewhere that's easy to find.


thanks both. I saw the schedule listed earlier in this thread, but it read 12/20 as the update date. Maybe it was delayed as there is now another update that says 1/4/2012


----------



## Athlon646464

amen_ra said:


> I have and HR24-200, and I forced a download at 10:08pm PST, and got firmware version xxxx, which includes p******, and a p******** feature as well as the new HD guide!!!! I didnt do it on my other 2, will try again tonight to my other 2 receivers......


You did exactly what I recommend folks not do (see above). You obviously don't know what you have there, and it could lead to problems for you. You will have no one to complain to if, when your box is authorized for the official NR, you go 'back' to it, and all of your stuff gets erased (deleted) in the process.

:welcome_s to DBSTalk.


----------



## Rich

Athlon646464 said:


> You did exactly what I recommend folks not do (see above). You obviously don't know what you have there, and it could lead to problems for you. *You will have no one to complain to if, when your box is authorized for the official NR, you go 'back' to it, and all of your stuff gets erased (deleted) in the process.*


Ah, is that the reason for folks having their HDDs formatted and losing their recordings? I keep asking how it can happen (with my luck, it should have happened to me at some time) and never get an answer. You think pushing an NR is the main reason for the formatting. It is something that should not happen, just as you shouldn't really force an NR.

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464

Rich said:


> Ah, is that the reason for folks having their HDDs formatted and losing their recordings? I keep asking how it can happen (with my luck, it should have happened to me at some time) and never get an answer. You think pushing an NR is the main reason for the formatting. It is something that should not happen, just as you shouldn't really force an NR.
> 
> Rich


Perhaps not formatted (but possible in rare cases), but certainly losing some if not all of your recordings.

If you force something to your box not knowing what is in the stream and you get something other than the NR, and then your box 'self corrects' later when your box is authorized for the actual NR you could certainly have problems - and likely will.

Forcing something even when you know the NR is in the stream has a slight risk to it as well.


----------



## Rich

Athlon646464 said:


> Perhaps not formatted (but possible in rare cases), but certainly losing some if not all of your recordings.


I guess I should have said reformatted. Or whatever causes the programs to be lost.



> If you force something to your box not knowing what is in the stream and you get something other than the NR, and then your box 'self corrects' later when your box is authorized for the actual NR you could certainly have problems - and likely will.
> 
> Forcing something even when you know the NR is in the stream has a slight risk to it as well.


Hard to get that knowledge about not forcing things out to people. It's not just DVRs, it happens with so many things. And very few people admit to making mistakes.

Rich


----------



## nuspieds

Athlon646464 said:


> If you force something to your box not knowing what is in the stream and you get something other than the NR, and then your box 'self corrects' later when your box is authorized for the actual NR you could certainly have problems - and likely will.
> 
> Forcing something even when you know the NR is in the stream has a slight risk to it as well.


To each his own, but I've never understood the high level of impatience some people have such that they need to take that risk.

I have forced downloads in the past, but only when I was either having problems or I specifically wanted the CE version. Other than that, as an IT guy, I certainly know about phased rollouts, so I just wait my turn. I know it will come when it is my time; furthermore, if they are able to fix some glitches by the time it gets to me, even better! 

The only time when I had been extremely impatient and was checking every single day, was when they were rolling out Double Play.  I still never forced a dowload, but I would check repeatedly...but only because the NFL season was about to start and I wanted it just in time for NFL ST.

Anyway, surely enough, it came just in time, prior to the first Sunday games. But even if it hadn't, it surely would not have been the end of the world; after all, I had lived without it for so many years.

Same with the HD GUI: Sure, I was eagerly looking forward to seeing it (and especially getting the performance increase on my HR20-700) but I spend more time watching programming than I do interacting with the receiver's UI. As such, I had no level of impatience whatsoever. I did monitor the threads to see what people were experiencing to gain some insights, but I knew that I'd get it when it was my time.

It just takes patience and I have full confidence in DirecTV's rollout plan. As I stated above, I, too, know the reason and value of phased rollouts. It takes time and you just need to wait your turn. It is not without thought that they are rolling out the HD GUI the way they are; there is some logic behind it.


----------



## auctoris

@Cybertoad: That worked! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Athlon646464

auctoris said:


> @Cybertoad: That worked! Thanks for the info.


What version did you get? This weekend?


----------



## inkahauts

"Athlon646464" said:


> You did exactly what I recommend folks not do (see above). You obviously don't know what you have there, and it could lead to problems for you. You will have no one to complain to if, when your box is authorized for the official NR, you go 'back' to it, and all of your stuff gets erased (deleted) in the process.
> 
> :welcome_s to DBSTalk.


While he shouldn't have down loaded that since he doesn't know what it is, and he has no one he can call to help him if he has any problems while he's on that software, because it's not a supported software at all, it will not be rolled back because it is a newer firmware version of the software than the new he GUI nr firmware rollout.

I suggest he goto the ce forum and read the rules so he can understand what he just downloaded, and why it's far riskier than a nr.


----------



## dpeters11

"Rich" said:


> Ah, is that the reason for folks having their HDDs formatted and losing their recordings? I keep asking how it can happen (with my luck, it should have happened to me at some time) and never get an answer. You think pushing an NR is the main reason for the formatting. It is something that should not happen, just as you shouldn't really force an NR.
> 
> Rich


Generally not, but I could see it in rare circumstances. We know they can revert you automatically. Like you are on a build that isn't NR, you later end up with an 8000 build, then they take you back to NR.


----------



## Rich

dpeters11 said:


> Generally not, but I could see it in rare circumstances. We know they can revert you automatically. Like you are on a build that isn't NR, you later end up with an 8000 build, then they take you back to NR.


Got any other thoughts as to what causes folks to somehow lose their programming on their HRs? Since it's never happened to me, I have no idea. And, with my luck, you'd think it would have.

What bothers me is folks not telling the whole story. Mistakes happen and owning up to them seems to be one of the most difficult things people in all parts of our society have. OK, you lost all your programming: What exactly happened? Step by step. I'd think it's "operator error" damn near every time. But it would be nice to know what not to do. There's nothing shameful in admitting you screwed something up. Happens all the time. Don't hear many people fessing up to it tho.

Rich


----------



## nuspieds

Rich said:


> What bothers me is folks not telling the whole story. Mistakes happen and owning up to them seems to be one of the most difficult things people in all parts of our society have. OK, you lost all your programming: What exactly happened? Step by step. I'd think it's "operator error" damn near every time. But it would be nice to know what not to do. There's nothing shameful in admitting you screwed something up. Happens all the time. Don't hear many people fessing up to it tho.


One of the great values of user community forums is the sharing of information.

Even if I did something and I screwed up, chances are that someone else _could_ also make the same mistake. So, the way I would look at it is that by me posting my screw-up, it could help others and prevent them from making the same mistake.

As you stated, there's no shame; it's all about sharing and helping others.


----------



## Rich

nuspieds said:


> One of the great values of user community forums is the sharing of information.
> 
> Even if I did something and I screwed up, chances are that someone else _could_ also make the same mistake. So, the way I would look at it is that by me posting my screw-up, it could help others and prevent them from making the same mistake.
> 
> As you stated, there's no shame; it's all about sharing and helping others.


Exactly, I don't understand how this phenomenon could remain around so long without someone telling us HOW it happens, in detail. I'd like to know so I don't do it. I've never seen a post from a "Heavy Hitter" saying that he/she lost all her programs when the HR rebooted, so I've come to a sort of conclusion that when it happens, it happens to someone who doesn't quite understand what they're doing.

Rich


----------



## jdspencer

T-9 days and counting! 

T-7

T-5


----------



## Maleman

Seattle area Jan 4. Do they update overnight ?  will i wake up to something new to look at?


----------



## litzdog911

Maleman said:


> Seattle area Jan 4. Do they update overnight ?  will i wake up to something new to look at?


Yes. Most likely.


----------



## videojanitor

Sacramento .... new HDUI just auto-downloaded and installed. NICE!


----------



## dpeters11

"Rich" said:


> Got any other thoughts as to what causes folks to somehow lose their programming on their HRs? Since it's never happened to me, I have no idea. And, with my luck, you'd think it would have.


Getting any version you shouldn't, then reverting to NR can cause it, but generally that doesn't happen automatically. It has in rare cases like the 8000 issue.

Of course if the drive was already on the edge of failing, an update could be the last straw.


----------



## BakeBarry

Bakersfield is up and running.

My remote/box are actually working well together!

I hope this new responsiveness lasts.


----------



## BK89

Woke up this morning and was greeted by the HDGUI (in the San Francisco market). I like it!


----------



## teebeebee1

Phoenix is finally at bat for the hd GUI. Can't wait as I haaaaaate this slow blue guide


----------



## CATCRAW

Bend Oregon market updated overnight. No issues and it is really much faster.


----------



## rainydave

Received the new guide overnight. I am liking it so far. Seems a bit faster.


----------



## Sarcasto

Woke up this morning and saw the new guide...then had to turn TV off and go to work. Stupid job!


----------



## Twill812

This morning in Monterey-Salinas, CA area as scheduled. Looks good. I did teak the color to dark grey instead of black. Moved slow at first, but HDUI got faster as you played around with it. I'm liking.


----------



## Athlon646464

Twill812 said:


> This morning in Monterey-Salinas, CA area as scheduled. Looks good. I did teak the color to dark grey instead of black. Moved slow at first, but HDUI got faster as you played around with it. I'm liking.


Won't 'tweaking' your TV by using the new guide potentially throw off your TV's calibration for the rest of your viewing? It sounds like you nerfed your blacks just to change the way the guide looks to you.


----------



## Twill812

Athlon646464 said:


> Won't 'tweaking' your TV by using the new guide potentially throw off your TV's calibration for the rest of your viewing? It sounds like you nerfed your blacks just to change the way the guide looks to you.


I just tweaked the setting of the HDUI on the HR reciever. It gives you the options of "grey, dark grey or black" for the guide. I saw this option in the display menu by accident. :grin:


----------



## Athlon646464

Twill812 said:


> I just tweaked the setting of the HDUI on the HR reciever. It gives you the options of "grey, dark grey or black" for the guide. I saw this option in the display menu by accident. :grin:


Ahhhh - OK - I misunderstood your post.

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## gnahc79

Got the update in San Jose today. The Directv subtitles/CC are HD now, did not expect that and it's very nice!


----------



## hiker

gnahc79 said:


> Got the update in San Jose today. The Directv subtitles/CC are HD now, did not expect that and it's very nice!


Yes DirecTV subtitles look better but there seems to be a bug. After staying tuned to one channel for a while with subtitles on, the characters become corrupted and illegible. It looks like the bottom half of the characters get cut off for each line. This has happened for all my HR20s so it must be the new software. Changing channels for a moment fixes it for a while.


----------



## Laxguy

Twill812 said:


> I just tweaked the setting of the HDUI on the HR reciever. It gives you the options of "grey, dark grey or black" for the guide. I saw this option in the display menu by accident. :grin:


Did it in fact change the look of the Guide itself? I tried to duplicate what you did, but could change only the sidebars as are displayed when tuned to an SD channel. 
Could you post the menu steps, please?

TIA


----------



## gnahc79

hiker said:


> Yes DirecTV subtitles look better but there seems to be a bug. After staying tuned to one channel for a while with subtitles on, the characters become corrupted and illegible. It looks like the bottom half of the characters get cut off for each line. This has happened for all my HR20s so it must be the new software. Changing channels for a moment fixes it for a while.


Is the channel HD or SD? 
I'll have to try out the subtitles some more later today. I have Native on for our tv and default directv subtitle settings I think. Not sure if that affects the garbled-ness.


----------



## Laxguy

gnahc79 said:


> Is the channel HD or SD?
> I'll have to try out the subtitles some more later today. I have Native on for our tv and default directv subtitle settings I think. Not sure if that affects the garbled-ness.


I'm pretty sure it doesn't, in that they use the same feed, and the DIRECTV® one is just a custom made CC.


----------



## hiker

gnahc79 said:


> Is the channel HD or SD?
> I'll have to try out the subtitles some more later today. I have Native on for our tv and default directv subtitle settings I think. Not sure if that affects the garbled-ness.


HD channel, native on, DirecTV subtitles on. I'm watching 206 ESPNHD right now and it's happening.


----------



## daveriv

Twill812 said:


> I just tweaked the setting of the HDUI on the HR reciever. It gives you the options of "grey, dark grey or black" for the guide. I saw this option in the display menu by accident. :grin:


I don't see this option in my display menus. Am I missing it???


----------



## Athlon646464

Twill812 said:


> This morning in Monterey-Salinas, CA area as scheduled. Looks good. I did teak the color to dark grey instead of black. Moved slow at first, but HDUI got faster as you played around with it. I'm liking.


I think I see why this post confused me earlier. He's obviously talking about the pillar bars. I just got home and tried to find the setting for the guide, but of course, there is none.

Unless he has a later version.......

And if he does, I hope he posts the version he has.........

!Devil_lol


----------



## bruceko

I got the new guide this morning. the my Directv guide just lists manes, no pictures. Also under extras, Active the weather forcast is blank.
Does it take a few days to populate these?


----------



## Laxguy

bruceko said:


> I got the new guide this morning. the my Directv guide just lists manes, no pictures. Also under extras, Active the weather forcast is blank.
> Does it take a few days to populate these?


In a word, yes. If it doesn't start to populate in 24 more hours, a reset might 
do the trick (though a wait period needs to ensue there, too.)


----------



## georgewells

Got it today in North Idaho -- Looks great but a 40" + TV would make it easier to read. My kicthen has a 16" HD and you have to squint at it -- All in all tho it's fine
George


----------



## Twill812

Athlon646464 said:


> I think I see why this post confused me earlier. He's obviously talking about the pillar bars. I just got home and tried to find the setting for the guide, but of course, there is none.
> 
> Unless he has a later version.......
> And if he does, I hope he posts the version he has.........
> !Devil_lol


You are correct! Sorry about the confusing. :eek2: Currently still at work and will recheck at home what I think I did and post update ASAP.


----------



## tivoboy

Yep, came through this AM. there was a TON of banging overnight, and boom this AM the guide was up.

Bay Area, CA


----------



## gnahc79

hiker said:


> HD channel, native on, DirecTV subtitles on. I'm watching 206 ESPNHD right now and it's happening.


So far ESPNHD is showing directv subtitles just fine for me now, both programming and commercials. 
Maybe your issue will be resolved once all of the data populates with this new update?


----------



## Muckrak3r

I got the HR34 installed this morning. I have a 73" tv and would really enjoy an HD GUI.

Does anyone have any info or guesstimations on when the HR34 may be due for this upgrade?


----------



## Davenlr

Muckrak3r said:


> I got the HR34 installed this morning. I have a 73" tv and would really enjoy an HD GUI.
> 
> Does anyone have any info or guesstimations on when the HR34 may be due for this upgrade?


I have seen posts by people more knowledgeable that me, saying March or April. If you are a risk taker, you can join the Cutting Edge group, and help them test it now. Instructions are online in the forum.


----------



## subeluvr

Woke up to the new HD guide on both HR24s this AM.

Guide font is small and hard to read. Dark Knight color scheme is annoying.

Now the TV Apps don't work.

We pay more and get less...


----------



## Athlon646464

subeluvr said:


> Woke up to the new HD guide on both HR24s this AM.
> 
> Guide font is small and hard to read. Dark Knight color scheme is annoying.
> 
> Now the TV Apps don't work.
> 
> We pay more and get less...


If you re-do your network setup in settings, your TV Apps should come back.


----------



## subeluvr

Athlon646464 said:


> If you re-do your network setup in settings, your TV Apps should come back.


Already did... TV Apps still don't work since the new guide showed up.


----------



## Athlon646464

subeluvr said:


> Already did... TV Apps still don't work since the new guide showed up.


Is your DVR being seen by your router? Did re-doing your network setup show your DVR is connected to the internet?

If so, try a soft re-boot (from the menu). (Don't do this more than once in any 30 minute period.)


----------



## subeluvr

Athlon646464 said:


> Is your DVR being seen by your router? Did re-doing your network setup show your DVR is connected to the internet?
> 
> If so, try a soft re-boot (from the menu). (Don't do this more than once in any 30 minute period.)


Been playing the DBS game for15+ years and know the tricks...

Everything WAS correct and working yill the new UI showed up..

Ping the receiver and it's there.

Everything has been reset and reconfigured and TV Apps are not working.

Multiple soft boots and multiple hard boots and TV Apps still not working.

Pulled the plug for over an hour three times and TV Apps still not working.

The new UI... one step forward and two steps back. Thanks DirecTV.


----------



## Athlon646464

subeluvr said:


> Been playing the DBS game for15+ years and know the tricks...
> 
> Everything WAS correct and working yill the new UI showed up..
> 
> Ping the receiver and it's there.
> 
> Everything has been reset and reconfigured and TV Apps are not working.
> 
> Multiple soft boots and multiple hard boots and TV Apps still not working.
> 
> Pulled the plug for over an hour three times and TV Apps still not working.
> 
> The new UI... one step forward and two steps back. Thanks DirecTV.


I guess someone else will need to chime in here. I'm at a loss.

I did not have that issue with any of my DVR's. The rest of the new look is subjective, and I happen to like it as well as the increase in speed.


----------



## teebeebee1

Phoenix is a go on all four DVDs baby!


----------



## fredzo

Add 3 more Gilbert AZ receivers to the upgraded UI tally! Right on schedule...


----------



## Drucifer

subeluvr said:


> Been playing the DBS game for15+ years and know the tricks...
> 
> Everything WAS correct and working yill the new UI showed up..
> 
> Ping the receiver and it's there.
> 
> Everything has been reset and reconfigured and TV Apps are not working.
> 
> Multiple soft boots and multiple hard boots and TV Apps still not working.
> 
> Pulled the plug for over an hour three times and TV Apps still not working.
> 
> The new UI... one step forward and two steps back. Thanks DirecTV.


What message are you getting?


----------



## bldxyz

San Francisco: Turned on the TV last night and the HDUI was there. No action on my part: it was just there.

Some parts of the UI are definitely faster, but that makes the parts of the UI that aren't faster all that much more noticeable. For example: I press select on a show in the Playlist that is within a folder, and then I press back-arrow to bring me back to the Playlist -- very noticeable delay!

I wish I could remember more examples, but there are one or two second delays (still) between certain key presses and any feedback that a button has been pressed.

Oh, and I noticed that when I press Play to start watching something from the Playlist, I hear the audio for a second before I see the video. Is that a feature?


----------



## RobertE

subeluvr said:


> Been playing the DBS game for15+ years and know the tricks...
> 
> Everything WAS correct and working yill the new UI showed up..
> 
> Ping the receiver and it's there.
> 
> Everything has been reset and reconfigured and TV Apps are not working.
> 
> Multiple soft boots and multiple hard boots and TV Apps still not working.
> 
> Pulled the plug for over an hour three times and TV Apps still not working.
> 
> The new UI... one step forward and two steps back. Thanks DirecTV.


Stop with the reboots and wait.


----------



## kirchnrd

So, looks like everything is on schedule for the roll out? Dallas market here, so looks like JAN 10 for me. I was able to get the HR24 updated, and LOVE the new UI. Can't get the HR22 to update to save my life, so just waiting a week on that one...


----------



## Athlon646464

kirchnrd said:


> So, looks like everything is on schedule for the roll out? Dallas market here, so looks like JAN 10 for me. I was able to get the HR24 updated, and LOVE the new UI. Can't get the HR22 to update to save my life, so just waiting a week on that one...


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## RACJ2

subeluvr said:


> Woke up to the new HD guide on both HR24s this AM.
> 
> Guide font is small and hard to read. Dark Knight color scheme is annoying.
> 
> Now the TV Apps don't work.
> 
> We pay more and get less...


Sorry your having issues, but I like the changes. No issue with my TV Apps and they even seem to come up faster now. I think the "Dark Knight" color scheme actually brought the interface up to date. The HD GUI is still slow bringing up the program list and guide, but I can live with that.

The main thing it did is resolve the delay issues when using the remote. That would drive me insane, when I had to key in a channel 5 times to get it to work. Now it works the first time almost always. :joy:


----------



## steelgtr

I have a calibrated Kuro Elite PRO-101 and I swear the PQ looks worse after the latest HD update. Noticeably darker and softer. Is that possible?

thx 

bob


----------



## steelgtr

Twill812 said:


> I just tweaked the setting of the HDUI on the HR reciever. It gives you the options of "grey, dark grey or black" for the guide. I saw this option in the display menu by accident. :grin:


Not on my HR21-100. Not under "Display" preferences, anyway

bob


----------



## iamkoza

just got an email from DTV this afternoon telling me the HDUI was coming... had no idea otherwise... but now of course I want it and want it now!!!

So far neither of my HR 24 receivers have gotten it... (Chicago suburbs)


----------



## Laxguy

steelgtr said:


> I have a calibrated Kuro Elite PRO-101 and I swear the PQ looks worse after the latest HD update. Noticeably darker and softer. Is that possible?


Nothing's impossible! But that'd be pretty unlikely- only reports I've seen tended to think the PQ may have been improved a tad.


----------



## inkahauts

steelgtr said:


> Not on my HR21-100. Not under "Display" preferences, anyway
> 
> bob


That option doesn't exsit at all. He was seeing the option to change the color of the bars when he's watching sd and not stretching it.


----------



## inkahauts

steelgtr said:


> I have a calibrated Kuro Elite PRO-101 and I swear the PQ looks worse after the latest HD update. Noticeably darker and softer. Is that possible?
> 
> thx
> 
> bob


I'd say you may want to re calibrate it again, because what you are describing is incorrect balances of contrast and brightness and possibly even sharpness. Did you calibrate it from a dvd on another source input by chance? If so, thats the first problem. Look for the HDNet Test Pattern on 306 and use that to calibrate the input your HR is connected to.


----------



## David Carmichael

inkahauts said:


> ... Look for the HDNet Test Pattern on 306 and use that to calibrate the input your HR is connected to.


Could you tell me when the next time they will broadcast the test pattern as I searched for it and could not find any program listing?


----------



## MartyS

Figures that West Palm Beach is in the last market group


----------



## RACJ2

iamkoza said:


> just got an email from DTV this afternoon telling me the HDUI was coming... had no idea otherwise... but now of course I want it and want it now!!!
> 
> So far neither of my HR 24 receivers have gotten it... (Chicago suburbs)


You will be getting it on 1/10 in Chicago. I just received the email as well, for the Dallas market. Which will upgrade my old HD GUI version, to the latest.


----------



## steelgtr

inkahauts said:


> I'd say you may want to re calibrate it again, because what you are describing is incorrect balances of contrast and brightness and possibly even sharpness. Did you calibrate it from a dvd on another source input by chance? If so, thats the first problem. Look for the HDNet Test Pattern on 306 and use that to calibrate the input your HR is connected to.


It was professionally done by D-Nice w a sig generator. I'm positive the PQ has degraded from the update. Hardly looks like HD and yes I've checked all my settings

bob


----------



## Athlon646464

steelgtr said:


> It was professionally done by D-Nice w a sig generator. I'm positive the PQ has degraded from the update. Hardly looks like HD and yes I've checked all my settings
> 
> bob


If it hardly looks like HD, it's not the guide doing it to you. It sounds more like your STB was close to having issues and it went 'over the edge' with the stress of the update. Similar to those who's hard drives gave out. They were likely going anyway.

(BTW, if anything, my picture actually improved a tad, and there have been others who have said the same.)


----------



## steelgtr

Athlon646464 said:


> If it hardly looks like HD, it's not the guide doing it to you. It sounds more like your STB was close to having issues and it went 'over the edge' with the stress of the update. Similar to those who's hard drives gave out. They were likely going anyway.
> 
> (BTW, if anything, my picture actually improved a tad, and there have been others who have said the same.)


But they can manipulate the PQ right? I loved the PQ on this older DVR and resisted upgrading because of it!

bob


----------



## Laxguy

steelgtr said:


> But they can manipulate the PQ right? I loved the PQ on this older DVR and resisted upgrading because of it!


Certainly PQ can be affected in huge ways by DIRECTV®, but as a pixel pundit, I can assure you that on four HD displays, four different boxes, there's been no degradation due to the new GUI. As Athlon pointed out, there could be issues with the box that were triggered by the upgrade. Not real likely, but certainly possible.


----------



## Athlon646464

steelgtr said:


> But they can manipulate the PQ right? I loved the PQ on this older DVR and resisted upgrading because of it!
> 
> bob


Everything I have heard says they did not change the PQ. And as far as I've seen here, you are the only one who is saying their PQ is worse.

Can they manipulate it? Of course. The question is did they. The overwelming evidence is that they did not.

And that points to an issue with your STB.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

steelgtr said:


> But they can manipulate the PQ right? I loved the PQ on this older DVR and resisted upgrading because of it!
> 
> bob


Bob, I've had a lot of DVRs and yes the picture quality has varied. But all it's taken was a few adjustments to my TV and I can get them all equivalent.


----------



## steelgtr

Athlon646464 said:


> Everything I have heard says they did not change the PQ. And as far as I've seen here, you are the only one who is saying their PQ is worse.
> 
> Can they manipulate it? Of course. The question is did they. The overwelming evidence is that they did not.
> 
> And that points to an issue with your STB.


Thanks Guys, better just me than everyone!

Do we have a choice when requesting a new DVR? Are they all black now? (good thing)

bob


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> Nothing's impossible! But that'd be pretty unlikely- only reports I've seen tended to think the PQ may have been improved a tad.


With one 21-200 and the rest all 20-700s and 24s, all I see in the "speed" category is the 24s are still a bit quicker than the 700s which are a whole lot faster than the 21 series.

I dunno, I don't see speed problems unless I cause them by overloading an HDD. I've never had the problem of changing channels and having to hit the channel numbers multiple times. Even on the 21-200. Which the new GUI did speed up considerably.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Stuart Sweet said:


> Bob, I've had a lot of DVRs and yes the picture quality has varied. But all it's taken was a few adjustments to my TV and I can get them all equivalent.


I've got a lot of DVRs on a lot of plasmas (8) and I see no variation in PQ.

I don't think I could tell the difference between my 1080p sets if I had to do a blind test. Using any of my HRs.

Personally, I'm quite satisfied with the GUI so far, and look forward to it just getting better. I think the Progress Bar is very sophisticated, as far as looks go, compared to the old one.

Rich


----------



## qoncept

Just got my wmail yesterday. How long are people typically waiting after the email? Is it any indicator at all?


----------



## inkahauts

"steelgtr" said:


> It was professionally done by D-Nice w a sig generator. I'm positive the PQ has degraded from the update. Hardly looks like HD and yes I've checked all my settings
> 
> bob


You are sure all of the output settings are correct and that it is outputting an HD signal in the first place correct? The problem with setting things up like that with generators of that nature is that they're producing signals that are different from what your sources are producing therefore just because it's perfectly aligned for that signal generator doesn't mean in any way shape or form that'll necessarily look good with another source. You need to calibrate each input for the actual source.


----------



## rta53

"qoncept" said:


> Just got my wmail yesterday. How long are people typically waiting after the email? Is it any indicator at all?


I've gotten the DTV mail message twice but am not scheduled to get the update until 1/24.


----------



## HDJulie

I think *qoncept* is referring to an actual email, not the TV Mail. I think some have said they've gotten the update 5 or 6 days after the email but I also got an actual email today & we aren't scheduled until the 19th.

If you also meant a true email rather than TV Mail, then my apologies for misunderstanding .


----------



## rta53

"HDJulie" said:


> I think qoncept is referring to an actual email, not the TV Mail. I think some have said they've gotten the update 5 or 6 days after the email but I also got an actual email today & we aren't scheduled until the 19th.
> 
> If you also meant a true email rather than TV Mail, then my apologies for misunderstanding .


You are correct. I was referring to the TV mail. I think others have gotten the TV mail and thought that meant the update was imminent. This is of course not the case. And thanks for being so nice with your response. Very refreshing .


----------



## auctoris

Athlon646464 said:


> What version did you get? This weekend?


0x596, Sun 1/1, 3:09a

Is that the latest?

Thanks


----------



## auctoris

Also, while I did get the new HD UI, "My DirecTV" and browse "All Movies" does not work. "All Movies" says it's updating and I should check back in an hour. It has been saying that for five days. "My DirecTV" just says check back later. I've restarted the box a couple of times, but that doesn't help.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## RunnerFL

auctoris said:


> Also, while I did get the new HD UI, "My DirecTV" and browse "All Movies" does not work. "All Movies" says it's updating and I should check back in an hour. It has been saying that for five days. "My DirecTV" just says check back later. I've restarted the box a couple of times, but that doesn't help.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


Stuff like that happens when you force an update when you shouldn't.


----------



## Shades228

auctoris said:


> Also, while I did get the new HD UI, "My DirecTV" and browse "All Movies" does not work. "All Movies" says it's updating and I should check back in an hour. It has been saying that for five days. "My DirecTV" just says check back later. I've restarted the box a couple of times, but that doesn't help.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


Do you have access to anything in the Extras portion? If not it sounds like the additional software didn't get downloaded.


----------



## auctoris

Yes, the extras work fine.

I didn't know that I shouldn't force an update. I didn't even know I could force an update until someone on this thread suggested it. One of my receivers already had the update and I was told that my other receiver should have already gotten it. It was suggested that forcing an update was a fix for it. That's all the info on forcing an update I had.

In any case, since forcing is bad, can I revert to a previous version?

Thanks


----------



## Drucifer

auctoris said:


> Yes, the extras work fine.
> 
> I didn't know that I shouldn't force an update. I didn't even know I could force an update until someone on this thread suggested it. One of my receivers already had the update and I was told that my other receiver should have already gotten it. It was suggested that forcing an update was a fix for it. That's all the info on forcing an update I had.
> 
> In any case, since forcing is bad, *can I revert to a previous version?*
> 
> Thanks


Same method 0-2-4-6-8 at first sign of blue screen after doing a Menu/Settings/Reset

The key is knowing what's in the stream when you do the above.


----------



## Athlon646464

There is always a risk when you force something to your box unless you know exactly what you are doing, and even if you do it is not risk free. I've repeated that several times in this thread.

Having said that, we'll help here as much as we can if you have problems.


----------



## Davenlr

Just got notice of an HDGUI upgrade for my Tivo Premier... THIS is what DirecTv should have done: http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/05/tivo-premiere-update-brings-hd-guide-multi-room-streaming-more/


----------



## sigma1914

Davenlr said:


> Just got notice of an HDGUI upgrade for my Tivo Premier... THIS is what DirecTv should have done: http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/05/tivo-premiere-update-brings-hd-guide-multi-room-streaming-more/


Not bad...that was one thing I didn't like about the Premier when I tried it for a week. Which reminds me, I need to sell it.


----------



## dlleno

Rich said:


> With one 21-200 and the rest all 20-700s and 24s, all I see in the "speed" category is the 24s are still a bit quicker than the 700s which are a whole lot faster than the 21 series.
> 
> I dunno, I don't see speed problems unless I cause them by overloading an HDD. I've never had the problem of changing channels and having to hit the channel numbers multiple times. Even on the 21-200. Which the new GUI did speed up considerably.
> 
> Rich


three 24-700s and a 500 here and I noticed a significant improvement in UI performance. thats the good part. But my question is this: what human factors engineer / UI designer with a lick of sense would specify white on black? its horrible and fatiguing. apparently they didn't consider kindles, e-books, real books, real magazines, e-zines, virtually all web content intended to be read...


----------



## inkahauts

David Carmichael said:


> Could you tell me when the next time they will broadcast the test pattern as I searched for it and could not find any program listing?


I don't see it in the guide right now either. Sometimes they only show it once a month or so, then other times its on every other weekend. You just have to keep your eye out for it.


----------



## steelgtr

dlleno said:


> three 24-700s and a 500 here and I noticed a significant improvement in UI performance. thats the good part. But my question is this: what human factors engineer / UI designer with a lick of sense would specify white on black? its horrible and fatiguing. apparently they didn't consider kindles, e-books, real books, real magazines, e-zines, virtually all web content intended to be read...


Amen to the white on black. I already called to complain. Hope we get a choice of color schemes in an update.

bob


----------



## Laxguy

steelgtr said:


> Amen to the white on black. I already called to complain. Hope we get a choice of color schemes in an update.
> 
> bob


It's not "on black". It's quite grey, and eminently readable. Some are finding a set adjustment is needed, but yours is probably calibrated already.


----------



## iamkoza

RACJ2 said:


> You will be getting it on 1/10 in Chicago. I just received the email as well, for the Dallas market. Which will upgrade my old HD GUI version, to the latest.


thanks, is there a link or something to a site that has more on the rollout and the dates?


----------



## Laxguy

iamkoza said:


> thanks, is there a link or something to a site that has more on the rollout and the dates?


Yes, and I believe it's in this very thread! Sorry don't have time this am to look it up.


----------



## kirchnrd

Wow, I am surprised how different people can affected. The white font is better for me... I use my kindle app with white font. With that said, they do need to have options. Didn't there used to be a way to change colors or themes? Been on DTV since 1999, and seems like at one point you could? Anyway, still loving the hdui myself.


----------



## Drucifer

steelgtr said:


> Amen to the white on black. I already called to complain. Hope we get a choice of color schemes in an update.
> 
> bob


Didn't you guys like the early days of CGA?


----------



## tivoboy

My wife hates the white on black. I wish one could make a simple color switch somewhere. It IS probably better for TV's and viewing over time, but I'd prefer a choice.


----------



## Laxguy

tivoboy said:


> My wife hates the white on black. I wish one could make a simple color switch somewhere. It IS probably better for TV's and viewing over time, but I'd prefer a choice.


Make sure she know's it's Designer Gray!


----------



## HDPowerUser

I have an HR24/200 and live in Santa Fe,NM (zip = 87508). I received my emails from Directv about "coming soon" and "its here" regarding HD Guide, and we were scheduled to get new guide on 1/5 according to published scheduled. Yet, I still have the old guide! And I tried to load new software twice (red button + 0 2 4 6 8) and it loaded 04d1 which it said was new software but still old stuff. It been more than 48 hrs since my "its here" email, so what gives, anyone else with this issue??


----------



## Athlon646464

Another of my repeated warnings - don't do the 02468 thing unless you know what is in the stream when you do it. You could snag problems for your box and/or TV viewers in your household.

Forcing something to your box even when the new HDGUI is in the stream is not without some risk, and you may be on your own if you have problems. Do so only if you understand the risks and are willing to fix issues on your own or with help from this board.

If your box was 'scheduled' and you did not receive it, you will 'soon'. Be patient.


----------



## inkahauts

Maybe they should have gone with sepia?


----------



## Laxguy

HDP-

What published schedule do you refer to? There have been revisions, and some skips in individuals not receiving it the first go 'round. 

Plus, in addition to Athlon's cautions, it's not red button, but menu reset that one uses more safely than the other. Then, when blue screen appears, enter, then check that it's d/l'ing the correct software. If it's not, then red button and do more research. 

Best wishes to The City Different!


----------



## Athlon646464

Lax - good pickup - didn't even notice he was using the red button. Perfect example of how a little knowledge can be 'dangerous'.  Using that method and forcing a download 'willy nilly'.

Using the red button should be a last resort in all cases, and only when the box is locked up IMHO. It's safer for your hard drive to use the menu reset.


----------



## HDPowerUser

Thanks for the responses, maybe I can get this to work. To answer your question:

Its this one: 
January 05, 2012 -
ALBUQUERQUE-SANTA FE NM
BILLINGS MT
BOISE ID
BUTTE-BOZEMAN MT
CASPER-RIVERTON WY
CHEYENNE WY-SCOTTSBLUFF NE
COLORADO SPRINGS-PUEBLO CO
EL PASO TX
GLENDIVE MT
GRAND JUNCTION-MONTROSE CO
GREAT FALLS MT
HELENA MT
PHOENIX AZ
RAPID CITY SD
TUCSON AZ
TWIN FALLS ID
YUMA AZ

Published here: dbstalk, t=199720


----------



## HDPowerUser

So, is there a new schedule than the above that one knows about ?


----------



## HDPowerUser

Got the guide last night (my zip is 87508, NM) . Works great on HR24, smooth, fast. Still loading up some graphics as expected. Reminds me a lot of old guide with new front on it. Looks great however. Seems faster and smoother than before. All the screens have been spiffed up and look new and modern. Nice.


----------



## Montel

We are in the middle of moving - and missed our Jan 4 download window - we had the boxes off and stored during the last week. We have the boxes on now at our new house, and I am wondering how many days before we might get the new GUI...

Any ideas - I am looking forward to seeing the new interface.


----------



## iamkoza

Laxguy said:


> Yes, and I believe it's in this very thread! Sorry don't have time this am to look it up.


that's ok, I did a search and dug up this in this thread... 3 weeks old, not sure if it is current or not though

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2922955&postcount=426

I always over analyze everything, so I thought I should ask this... does it matter if the receiver is left on? OR should it be turned off... or as long as it's plugged in it doesn't matter... ?


----------



## Athlon646464

iamkoza said:


> that's ok, I did a search and dug up this in this thread... 3 weeks old, not sure if it is current or not though
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2922955&postcount=426
> 
> I always over analyze everything, so I thought I should ask this... does it matter if the receiver is left on? OR should it be turned off... or as long as it's plugged in it doesn't matter... ?


You are good to go as long as it is plugged in. 'On' or 'Off' does not matter.


----------



## inkahauts

"Montel" said:


> We are in the middle of moving - and missed our Jan 4 download window - we had the boxes off and stored during the last week. We have the boxes on now at our new house, and I am wondering how many days before we might get the new GUI...
> 
> Any ideas - I am looking forward to seeing the new interface.


Well, not sure when you will see it, but it looks to me like it will be the regular and only nr by the end of this month, or the first of feb so I'd say thats the longest you would have to wait.


----------



## Mike_TV

Chicago, IL is tomorrow 1/10/12 unless the schedule has changed again. :eek2:


----------



## maverick22

Mike_TV said:


> Chicago, IL is tomorrow 1/10/12 unless the schedule has changed again. :eek2:


Dallas as well. I hope the new guide will show when I wake up to turn on the morning news! Can't wait


----------



## kirchnrd

Dallas here too... Haven't heard any schedule changes, so should be here tomorrow (hopefully).


----------



## ebrunn

Mine started downloading about 10 minutes ago. Minneapolis, HR24-500


----------



## CPGustafson511

I just got the update in Syracuse, a few days early! HR24-500.


----------



## pappascw

Nothing in DC yet...


----------



## profmrw

Nothing in Kansas City, MO


----------



## kirchnrd

Nothing in Dallas


----------



## jdspencer

I got the update two days earlier than listed.
The HR23 at 4:17 this morning ans at 4:33 on the HR24.
The HR23 is more responsive but not up to the HR24.

But, then I need to wait for them to complete whatever housekeeping they are doing after the update.

This will take a bit of getting used to, but I'm up for it.


----------



## kirchnrd

Ahhh man... Sounds like the schedule has changed.


----------



## budeone

Just checked, nothing for me in Chicago either.


----------



## erosroadie

Nothing in Western Burbs of Chicago. Nada, Zip... Still running 0x4e2 from 12/1 on HR21 & HR22...


----------



## MysteryMan

jdspencer said:


> I got the update two days earlier than listed.
> The HR23 at 4:17 this morning ans at 4:33 on the HR24.
> The HR23 is more responsive but not up to the HR24.
> 
> But, then I need to wait for them to complete whatever housekeeping they are doing after the update.
> 
> This will take a bit of getting used to, but I'm up for it.


I too was pleasantly surprised this morning to find the new HDUI (0x57b) was downloaded ahead of schedule. Was surprised that TV Apps and YouTube were up and running. Normally they take awhile to load up after a download. There were some minor glitches.Transparent horizontal black and gray bars on the bottom of some of the menu screens. A reset of the receiver cleared it up. Also had to reset some of my settings. Will be glad when the info screens and logos load up. All in all a very pleasant early morning experience. Nice job DirecTV!


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Was expecting to see them January 12th in our area but woke up this morning, there it is!! It's really nice except I have the LR receiver hooked up to LR HDTV and the Kitchen SDTV (by connecting the A/V jack to the vcr, then from the vcr using rg6 cable connecting to the kitchen TV). The kitchen tv's getting the message saying it's not hd but I can live with pressing exit each time.


----------



## Mike_TV

So it looks like the schedule has changed again since some cities received the update a few days early while others, like Chicago, didn't get the update on the scheduled date.

Anyone have a link to an updated schedule roll out now? This will be the third date change for Chicago.


----------



## LCDSpazz

Mike_TV said:


> Anyone have a link to an updated schedule roll out now? This will be the third date change for Chicago.


Good thing I'm a pessimist and never for a minute believed either date would actually happen :lol:


----------



## maverick22

kirchnrd said:


> Nothing in Dallas


2nd that--nothing in Dallas yet.


----------



## sammib

No go in Chicago. Screwed again. How is it that some cities get it earlier than scheduled and others keep being pushed back? This is all bs.


----------



## shuye

Nothing in Houston today


----------



## El Gabito

Totally forgot about this until I saw the new guide this morning in Indy. We were supposed to get it tomorrow I believe.


Maybe they switched the 11th/10th dates?


----------



## RVD26

shuye said:


> Nothing in Houston today


I knew we would get screwed here in Houston


----------



## benn5325

NW Burbs of Chicago........ Nada :nono:


----------



## wdhendrick

Was hoping as well to see the new user interface this morning when turning on the news but no love for the southwest suburbs of Chicago.... ugh.


----------



## reup

Nothing in San Antonio, TX


----------



## nsimpson21

I received the update today. Did they take out the Autotune feature? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## CATCRAW

No I still have the Autotune and it works exactly the same.


----------



## nsimpson21

CATCRAW said:


> No I still have the Autotune and it works exactly the same.


My mistake. I was looking on the HD DVR box and never realized the DVR ones don't have auto tune. They should really think about adding it.


----------



## tzphotos.com

Nothing for me in Chicago this morning... Boooo Hissss!


----------



## txfeinbergs

maverick22 said:


> 2nd that--nothing in Dallas yet.


3rd, nothing in Dallas.


----------



## cawgijoe

Nothing here in Northern Virginia. Scheduled for today so I thought it would have downloaded last night. Maybe tonight?


----------



## maverick22

cawgijoe said:


> Nothing here in Northern Virginia. Scheduled for today so I thought it would have downloaded last night. Maybe tonight?


I'm anxious to know this as well. Waiting for someone with knowledge to chime in. Maybe no one knows though--may just happen at random times now for those scheduled today.


----------



## Rich

dlleno said:


> three 24-700s and a 500 here and I noticed a significant improvement in UI performance. thats the good part. But my question is this: what human factors engineer / UI designer with a lick of sense would specify white on black? its horrible and fatiguing. apparently they didn't consider kindles, e-books, real books, real magazines, e-zines, virtually all web content intended to be read...


I had hoped to see "Skins" as an option. Perhaps in the future.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> It's not "on black". It's quite grey, and eminently readable. Some are finding a set adjustment is needed, but yours is probably calibrated already.


You changed your sig again? It's hopeless, you'll always be...well, you know.

I had a set of Funk and Wagnalls once. Didn't they give them away in supermarkets if you bought enough groceries?

Rich


----------



## Rich

Athlon646464 said:


> Lax - good pickup - didn't even notice he was using the red button. Perfect example of how a little knowledge can be 'dangerous'.  Using that method and forcing a download 'willy nilly'.
> 
> Using the red button should be a last resort in all cases, and only when the box is locked up IMHO. It's safer for your hard drive to use the menu reset.


Agree. I haven't used the red button in a long, long time. My wife and son don't even know it's there.

Rich


----------



## Rich

sammib said:


> No go in Chicago. Screwed again. How is it that some cities get it earlier than scheduled and others keep being pushed back? This is all bs.


Same reason the Cubs never win a WS...:lol:

Rich


----------



## djpeetur

nothing in dallas either


----------



## Athlon646464

djpeetur said:


> nothing in dallas either


That's Romo's fault too. :hurah:


----------



## budeone

Rich said:


> Same reason the Cubs never win a WS...:lol:
> 
> Rich


Lol.. Probably


----------



## rta53

"CATCRAW" said:


> No I still have the Autotune and it works exactly the same.


What is Autotune?


----------



## Montel

inkahauts said:


> Well, not sure when you will see it, but it looks to me like it will be the regular and only nr by the end of this month, or the first of feb so I'd say thats the longest you would have to wait.


I got it yesterday - nice to have it, but won't be able to really enjoy it until we do our final move at the end of the week. In the meantime it is sitting on the floor in a corner gathering dust, and doing a few recordings!


----------



## Mike_TV

maverick22 said:


> I'm anxious to know this as well. Waiting for someone with knowledge to chime in. Maybe no one knows though--may just happen at random times now for those scheduled today.


Everyone is at CES so maybe we'll get an update later on tonight or early next morning. :grin:


----------



## pappascw

Im in DC.. Nothing today.. Just got an email from DTV saying.. "ITS HERE" and explains the new guide.. WTF?


----------



## bsnelson

pappascw said:


> Im in DC.. Nothing today.. Just got an email from DTV saying.. "ITS HERE" and explains the new guide.. WTF?


Same here (well, except for the DC part - I'm in the Dallas area). Does this mean that I need to "hurry up and wait" some more, do I need to reboot, or what?

Brad


----------



## JLack33

It's funny, I got the email from DirecTV last week telling me that the new On-Screen Guide was coming soon and I just got another one saying it's here and that I've been upgraded. Of course we didn't get it in Dallas today. :lol:


----------



## R0am3r

All of my boxes (H21, 2 H22s, and HR22) were upgraded last night. The HR22 had no display until a red-button-reboot. Everything seems to working, but now I need to gauge if my slug DVR is any faster. DMA is Syracuse NY.

It may have been posted before, but I noticed the lack of advertisements in the guide. I can actually go to 501 (HBO) in the list without having to read the endless pay-per-view items before I get to 502 and beyond. I wonder how long this "feature" will last!?


----------



## djpeetur

Will the new software on the r22 make it have HD channels ? I had hd before then the 0x4e2 update came 12/1/11 then I had SD only.


----------



## maverick22

bsnelson said:


> Same here (well, except for the DC part - I'm in the Dallas area). Does this mean that I need to "hurry up and wait" some more, do I need to reboot, or what?
> 
> Brad


Just checked my email and same thing...email saying "It's here", but I'm in Dallas and guess what..it's NOT here! 

Maybe we'll wake up and it will be available.


----------



## kmcnamara

maverick22 said:


> Just checked my email and same thing...email saying "It's here", but I'm in Dallas and guess what..it's NOT here!
> 
> Maybe we'll wake up and it will be available.


Heh. Yeah, got the "It's here" email about an hour ago. Those people that aren't aware of this site are going to look at their guides and wonder what the big deal is.


----------



## RVD26

kmcnamara said:


> Heh. Yeah, got the "It's here" email about an hour ago. Those people that aren't aware of this site are going to look at their guides and wonder what the big deal is.


Yep, got the same email.
And here I was telling my wife and my in-laws that they were in for a surprise today.
Has anyone actually heard from D* on why it was not launched today?
Big fail for DirecTV on this....


----------



## RACJ2

No email or upgrade here, still 0x576 from 11/21. Glad I stayed up late that night.


----------



## sigma1914

RVD26 said:


> Yep, got the same email.
> And here I was telling my wife and my in-laws that they were in for a surprise today.
> Has anyone actually heard from D* on why it was not launched today?
> Big fail for DirecTV on this....


Big fail? Really?


----------



## skinnyJM

djpeetur said:


> Will the new software on the r22 make it have HD channels ? I had hd before then the 0x4e2 update came 12/1/11 then I had SD only.


Not sure what 0x4e2 was. 0x4d1 was the most recent NR version for the R22 before the HDUI. Other than that, I don't have an answer. Hopefully someone who actually knows something will answer your question.

And no e-mail or HDUI here either. I guess it happens whenever it happens.


----------



## pappascw

I tried to be the cool guy at work yesterday and let everyone know about the new guide and they would get it last nite.. Of course they were all in my office this am..


----------



## kirchnrd

"djpeetur" said:


> Will the new software on the r22 make it have HD channels ? I had hd before then the 0x4e2 update came 12/1/11 then I had SD only.


I still have 0x4e2 from 12/1 here also. I never lost HD.


----------



## RVD26

sigma1914 said:


> Big fail? Really?


I would consider sending out a mass email prematurely as a big fail...yes.
Somebody screwed up at D* on this...bottom line.


----------



## billt1111

Nothing in Fort Worth either and it is definitely Jerry Jones fault.


----------



## DJ Matt

I was really hoping to see the new HD UI today upon getting home from work, but both HD DVR's still have the old standard UI on it. I even checked here at DBS before I went to bed to see if the dates had changed and from what I could tell Chicago was still scheduled to receive it. From the recent posts in this thread it seems like some people received the guide that were scheduled to get it a few days from now, but then Chicago gets kicked to the curb once again? I wonder if Chicago will get it in a few days then. 

These schedules are basically pointless. I kind of wish now that I never knew about the first scheduled date of Dec 14th date and then the Jan 10th date because the HD UI is still not here. I would of rather been surprised without even knowing.


----------



## smorrow66

Like all others, got the heads up email one week ago, then got the email today saying "Its here!"

It ain't here. WTF?

Are the people in charge of this LSU fans?

Its not Romo's fault, but it is GM Jerry's fault.


----------



## DJ Matt

smorrow66 said:


> Like all others, got the heads up email one week ago, then got the email today saying "Its here!"
> 
> It ain't here. WTF?
> 
> Are the people in charge of this LSU fans?
> 
> Its not Romo's fault, but it is GM Jerry's fault.


Somehow, LSU still ended up scoring more points in the title game than DirecTV did today! :lol:


----------



## smorrow66

DJ Matt said:


> Somehow, LSU still ended up scoring more points in the title game than DirecTV did today! :lol:


You got that right!


----------



## Shuni2012

I received an email today at 5:00pm from DTV saying "It's Here...!!!". There's nothing there, still the same old "green screen" interface. Their marketing and technical support groups need to get aligned.


----------



## lhpelton

Same here in Ft Worth, recieved the email. No upgrade.


----------



## djpeetur

kirchnrd said:


> I still have 0x4e2 from 12/1 here also. I never lost HD.


i have an r22 that lost hd from 0x4e2 12/1


----------



## kirchnrd

"kirchnrd" said:


> I still have 0x4e2 from 12/1 here also. I never lost HD.


I should have clarified I have an HR22-100. And still no update in Dallas.


----------



## 19valpoman46

I was ready this morning when I turned on my tv, the schedule said the 10th for Chicago and since I receive the Chicago channels and live less than 60 miles from Chicago in NW Indiana today would be the day.It was there at 5:15 this morning,I hit the guide button and the new black screen came up and said it was installed so I hit the enter button and there it was.I was surprised that Chicago didn't get it today. I think it looks ok but my wife said they should have a choice of colors like we had with Comcast's guide.


----------



## android.cphone

No update in Bonham tx (dallas market) either I received an e mail at around 5:30 today saying that they had upgraded my system. I guess the guy sending out emails is ahead of the guys that are hitting the update button:lol:


----------



## PorkPie5000

Same story in Houston. Got the email but no update.


----------



## DJ Matt

DirecTV is probably receiving an onslaught of calls. The ironic thing is you think those calls would be for how to use the new guide. Instead, the nature of those calls today are probably for why I didn't get the guide! Hopefully overnight they will push it to us, but I won't get my hopes too high.


----------



## MrPhillinois

I received the e-mail about a week ago and still nothing in Chicago... dammit.


----------



## smorrow66

Couldn't sleep and flipped on TV at 3am local here in DFW.

It was uploaded and running fast. I really like the colors. Looks great, performs great and it was on another tv as well.

Now D* needs to just add BBC, Nat Geo and all others in HD and they need to cut anything that shows a Kardashian.


----------



## djpeetur

Just got guide for Dallas and hd restored on my r22. Whew can't live without hd


----------



## DJ Matt

Someone posted this in another thread... 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2938556&postcount=8

Chicago is now on for the 12th. We will see. My confidence is low after getting shafted twice.


----------



## android.cphone

I just got the update in the dallas market


----------



## profmrw

I guess (via the last post) that KC is now 1/17?


----------



## imjustdave

Anyone ever just force a download? 02468 at home screen suposedly forces an update. I assume the guide would be part of that.


----------



## Athlon646464

imjustdave said:


> Anyone ever just force a download? 02468 at home screen suposedly forces an update. I assume the guide would be part of that.


Only if it's in the stream when you try. You could end up with what you have, or even some experimental firmware which could give you or others in your household fits instead.

What you are suggesting is not without risk, even for those who know exactly what they are doing.


----------



## kirchnrd

Got it in Dallas


----------



## HDJulie

DJ Matt said:


> Someone posted this in another thread...
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2938556&postcount=8
> 
> Chicago is now on for the 12th. We will see. My confidence is low after getting shafted twice.


Woo Hoo -- Little Rock moved up a day to the 18th


----------



## budeone

DJ Matt said:


> Someone posted this in another thread...
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2938556&postcount=8
> 
> Chicago is now on for the 12th. We will see. My confidence is low after getting shafted twice.


I hope that's right. Downers needs it new GUI


----------



## spec2

Anyone in the DC area get the new UI? We should have rec'd yesterday according to DTVs tech bulletin, and also rec'd the "it's here" email, but on SD UI on my HR20 yet. 

I had reception issues Monday night b/c of the weather so maybe that stopped the download -- if that is the case when would DTV make another attempt?


----------



## erosroadie

budeone said:


> I hope that's right. Downers needs it new GUI


+1. So does Geneva...


----------



## RACJ2

Received the update in the Dallas market. Now just have to wait for the graphics to repopulate. At least it didn't blow out the guide, since I was already on 0X576. Never received the TV Mail notifying me of the update.


----------



## Athlon646464

spec2 said:


> Anyone in the DC area get the new UI? We should have rec'd yesterday according to DTVs tech bulletin, and also rec'd the "it's here" email, but on SD UI on my HR20 yet.
> 
> I had reception issues Monday night b/c of the weather so maybe that stopped the download -- if that is the case when would DTV make another attempt?


Soon


----------



## shuye

Got it in Houston this morning


----------



## ndark

HDJulie said:


> Woo Hoo -- Little Rock moved up a day to the 18th


For some reason I thought it was scheduled for us tomorrow. Oh well, I guess I can wait another week. Looking forward to it.


----------



## etexlady

Tyler-Longview area: Got it on one of my DVRs (HR 22) this morning. The other DVR is a HR20 that will not receive the upgrade....bummer  I may consider attempting to get the new HMC when it becomes available to replace the HR20.


----------



## DogLover

etexlady said:


> Tyler-Longview area: Got it on one of my DVRs (HR 22) this morning. The other DVR is a HR20 that will not receive the upgrade....bummer  I may consider attempting to get the new HMC when it becomes available to replace the HR20.


The HR20 will receive the update. Itt is the H20 (non-DVR) that will not receive the update.


----------



## RAD

Austin TX got the upgrade this morning.


----------



## DeWolfe

Nothing here in MD (Washington DC area)


----------



## RunnerFL

DeWolfe said:


> Nothing here in MD (Washington DC area)


Washington DC isn't scheduled until 1/24.


----------



## kenpac89

RunnerFL said:


> Washington DC isn't scheduled until 1/24.


Well, that is annoying. I am in the DC market, but I received my email saying it was here 2 days ago, but I really have to wait 2 more weeks?

What is up with that?

Not the end of the world, but it is pretty stupid to send these emails out unless, you know, it was actually HERE.


----------



## DeWolfe

I was suppose to be 1/10. Even got the email yesterday saying I already have it.


----------



## Taxi77

I received an email and TV mail 2 days ago that said we will get in within 48 hours. Nothing (DC Area)


----------



## BadeMillsap

Got it to my H25 receiver in San Antonio on 1/11/2012 ... not yet to the HR34 and I gather that may be a while yet ... I guess due to the "newness"" of the HR34


----------



## RunnerFL

kenpac89 said:


> Well, that is annoying. I am in the DC market, but I received my email saying it was here 2 days ago, but I really have to wait 2 more weeks?


Yes, you have to wait.



kenpac89 said:


> What is up with that?
> 
> Not the end of the world, but it is pretty stupid to send these emails out unless, you know, it was actually HERE.


Was it an email you received or TV Mail on your unit? TV Mail is sent out to every customer at the same time, they can't pinpoint customers with TV Mail.


----------



## kenpac89

RunnerFL said:


> Yes, you have to wait.
> 
> Was it an email you received or TV Mail on your unit? TV Mail is sent out to every customer at the same time, they can't pinpoint customers with TV Mail.


It was an email I received to my personal email address that is tied to my account.

This whole process is just stupid the way they are handling it.


----------



## DeWolfe

Mine was real email


----------



## Taxi77

Real email to my account


----------



## RAD

I also get the e-mail on Monday saying I had the new GUI but the schedule said I wouldn't get it until 1/11 which is when I got it. Guess there was a disconnect between their e-mail generator and the roll out system.


----------



## camikeva

I don't think Washington DC will receive the update until the Federal Debt ceiling is increased. :lol:


----------



## Callindril

RunnerFL said:


> Washington DC isn't scheduled until 1/24.


Where did you get the 24th date? Last report I saw said it was the 10th...which has come and gone...and no DC update...


----------



## keeferb

I am in the Minneapolis/St. Paul DMA and didn't get it on either of our HR24's yet, but I do know people that got it here on the 10th as scheduled. I also got the email and tvmail announcing it. Not sure why we wouldn't have got it.


----------



## RunnerFL

Callindril said:


> Where did you get the 24th date? Last report I saw said it was the 10th...which has come and gone...and no DC update...


http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2938556&postcount=8


----------



## RunnerFL

kenpac89 said:


> This whole process is just stupid the way they are handling it.


This is how they roll out all the big upgrades and have for years.


----------



## maverick22

As already mentioned, Dallas got it this morning! 

My wife is pregnant and wakes up all throughout the night/morning. Well, she woke up at 4:30 to tell me I left the "blue light on on the DirecTV receiver." I  and knew the update had arrived. She happily said "well turn on the TV!" We did, and sure enough received the update. 

I definitely see the speed improvement. Looks nice as well.


----------



## cawgijoe

RunnerFL said:


> This is how they roll out all the big upgrades and have for years.


That's fine, but to send people e-mails that they have received an update when they haven't is the dumb part.

Oh well.......it will eventually show up.


----------



## utlimate_ed

I haven't had a chance to play with it yet, but I did catch that my recievers got the update last night as well. Greater Houston area.


----------



## Getteau

+3 from Houston. It's on all my receivers but the HR22. However, I usually leave that one on all the time. so maybe it just bypassed it last night.


----------



## RunnerFL

cawgijoe said:


> That's fine, but to send people e-mails that they have received an update when they haven't is the dumb part.
> 
> Oh well.......it will eventually show up.


The emails are sent out by humans, humans make mistakes...

Also keep in mind that the DC area was scheduled to get it earlier than they did. The emails were probably sent out on the old schedule.

Be patient, you'll get it. There's not some big conspiracy keeping you from getting it.


----------



## etexlady

DogLover said:


> The HR20 will receive the update. Itt is the H20 (non-DVR) that will not receive the update.


Thanks, DogLover! I just checked my other tv and DVR (HR-20) and, you are right, it did receive the update. Cool.....


----------



## Rich

Athlon646464 said:


> Only if it's in the stream when you try. You could end up with what you have, or even some experimental firmware which could give you or others in your household fits instead.
> 
> What you are suggesting is not without risk, even for those who know exactly what they are doing.


Too bad we can't "loop" posts for special reasons. Maybe if your post showed up every 10-20 posts, you'd get that message across. I salute your persistence, I would have given up by now.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Getteau said:


> +3 from Houston. It's on all my receivers but the HR22. However, I usually leave that one on all the time. so maybe it just bypassed it last night.


Doesn't matter whether it's in Standby or On, you'd get it.

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464

Rich said:


> Too bad we can't "loop" posts for special reasons. Maybe if your post showed up every 10-20 posts, you'd get that message across. I salute your persistence, I would have given up by now.
> 
> Rich


:bang

Someone's gotta warn the :newbie: 's!


----------



## spec2

RunnerFL said:


> Washington DC isn't scheduled until 1/24.


Where are you getting that date? The date listed in the bulletin on the DTV tech forum is Jan 10. Of course, that obviously didn't happen, so curious were you found the 24th date.


----------



## qoncept

So far as I can tell we're scheduled for today in Cedar Rapids IA. As of this morning at 8:00 my receivers hadn't gotten it.


----------



## RVD26

Finally got it here in the Houston area this AM.
I only checked one TV very briefly before I left for work.
I'll test it out some more when I get home again.


----------



## Cyclone99

qoncept said:


> So far as I can tell we're scheduled for today in Cedar Rapids IA. As of this morning at 8:00 my receivers hadn't gotten it.


I'm in Des Moines and we had been scheduled for today also, but the new schedule for both markets is now the 18th. See the attached file on this post:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2938556&postcount=8


----------



## texassteve

got it here in Houston today on both HR24 and H21


----------



## qoncept

Cyclone99 said:


> I'm in Des Moines and we had been scheduled for today also, but the new schedule for both markets is now the 18th. See the attached file on this post:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2938556&postcount=8


Guess DTV has no love for the Hawkeye state.  That's the spreadsheet I wasn't able to open earlier. Thanks for the info.


----------



## RunnerFL

spec2 said:


> Where are you getting that date? The date listed in the bulletin on the DTV tech forum is Jan 10. Of course, that obviously didn't happen, so curious were you found the 24th date.


Already posted

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2938556&postcount=8


----------



## rta53

"RunnerFL" said:


> Already posted
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2938556&postcount=8


Indeed. That's so 23 seconds ago.


----------



## djpeetur

go here and wait till 057b is in the stream and force the download.usually around 2-5am CST. that's what i did
http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR


----------



## DJ Matt

I hope Chicago gets the update early in the AM since Chicago now has a date slated for the 12th. I have 2 DVR's and hope both update. What if one of the receivers is scheduled to record something at that time? Will that particular receiver or both receivers get pushed back to another day? I'm unfamiliar with how all this works.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

djpeetur said:


> go here and wait till 057b is in the stream and force the download.usually around 2-5am CST. that's what i did
> http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR


Most people are better off waiting, suggesting this makes it difficult on the folks that have to deal with those that screw it up and get the wrong version.

For every post here that was successful I have to help someone via PM get back to the correct version.


----------



## djpeetur

oops sorry. either way. i got the autoupdate one day after i got the email at 2:39am CST hope that helps.


----------



## willis3

Hearing some people in my DMA got it yesterday, I still haven't... does it depend 
on the model of dvr?


----------



## dpeters11

"willis3" said:


> Hearing some people in my DMA got it yesterday, I still haven't... does it depend
> on the model of dvr?


It does happen. As long as the DVR is HD or a receiver is H21 or higher, it'll come.


----------



## inkahauts

willis3 said:


> Hearing some people in my DMA got it yesterday, I still haven't... does it depend
> on the model of dvr?


No, but if your units are busy, they would have had to wait. No matter what, you will get it in time!


----------



## pappascw

Nothing in DC here..


----------



## DJ Matt

Finally got the update here in Chicago. Everything seems a bit slow right now, but thats to be expected in the first couple of days.


----------



## budeone

Lombard IL has it.. Nice to see it finally made it.


----------



## Arnier

Good Morning. 
Got my new guide this morning finally! Very slick..


----------



## erosroadie

budeone said:


> Lombard IL has it.. Nice to see it finally made it.


Geneva is on as well. 

Perfomance on HR21 is slightly faster, though I have not yet checked the HR20 or HR22. Did have to re-set the OTA channels, though, for some odd reason...:shrug:


----------



## MarkMac

It finally arrived in Chicagoland. Guide, etc is much faster on HR24-100.


----------



## vthokies1996

Live outside of DC. Checked this morning and did not see the new guide.


----------



## RunnerFL

pappascw said:


> Nothing in DC here..





vthokies1996 said:


> Live outside of DC. Checked this morning and did not see the new guide.


It's been posted before... You won't see the new GUI until 1/24 in DC.


----------



## Athlon646464

vthokies1996 said:


> Live outside of DC. Checked this morning and did not see the new guide.


I live outside of DC too (Uxbridge, MA). I got it weeks ago.


----------



## Midwestuser1

I got the guide this morning in Waukesha, WI. (just outside of Milwaukee). Looks much better than the old one!


----------



## ke3ju

I guess they postponed Wilkes-Barre/Scranton...none of my five DVRs have the new guide this morning like they were supposed to...


----------



## leprechaunshawn

My HR24 and HR22 both got the update overnight. I am in the Milwaukee, WI market. I didn’t have much time to check it out while I was getting ready for work this morning but I can say that it looks really nice.


----------



## BosFan

I am happy to have finally got it in the Eau Claire WI area! Very fast!


----------



## crazygoji

We got the new UI on an HR22 in the Chicago area. It is hooked up to an SD set and instructed my to hold down the Exit key to set in an SD format. Moved okay through the guide, though.


----------



## Athlon646464

crazygoji said:


> We got the new UI on an HR22 in the Chicago area. It is hooked up to an SD set and instructed my to hold down the Exit key to set in an SD format. Moved okay through the guide, though.


That is normal now.

One of the reasons for the increase in speed is that our boxes will no longer output SD and HD at the same time.


----------



## phodg

Another Chicago "Yes" here. Like it so far.


----------



## tzphotos.com

Arrived around 3am in Chicago... My HR-20 and never run this fast!


----------



## ejhuzy

ke3ju said:


> I guess they postponed Wilkes-Barre/Scranton...none of my five DVRs have the new guide this morning like they were supposed to...


I noticed yesterday that WB/Scranton got moved to 1/19 (one week delay). I'm looking forward to the update, but won't do the force.


----------



## Athlon646464

ejhuzy said:


> I noticed yesterday that WB/Scranton got moved to 1/19 (one week delay). I'm looking forward to the update, but won't do the force.


It's best that the force not be with you.......


----------



## reighnman

Any of those around Chicago that got the update have a HR34 receiver?


----------



## RAD

reighnman said:


> Any of those around Chicago that got the update have a HR34 receiver?


It's going to be a few months yet before the HR34 gets the HD GUI, sorry.


----------



## Athlon646464

reighnman said:


> Any of those around Chicago that got the update have a HR34 receiver?


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

As far as I know, the new HDGUI has not been released for that model. It will come, however. And no, I don't know when........


----------



## reighnman

Thanks, that's kind of silly since it was released after they started the rollouts for the new GUI :nono2:


----------



## Athlon646464

reighnman said:


> Thanks, that's kind of silly since it was released after they started the rollouts for the new GUI :nono2:


Yes, but developed and tested long before............

(and actually released before as well)


----------



## willis3

Is there an updated download list?


----------



## inkahauts

"willis3" said:


> Is there an updated download list?


Honestly at this point I'd just say soon. Things seem to be changing daily. I suspect it'll be there for everyone by the end of the month.


----------



## primetime

Got it in the Madison, WI market this morning, on both the HR 24 and the HR20's. I thought we weren't supposed to get it until the 18th but maybe they just lumped us in with Chicago getting it. 

Didn't have much time to play with it before work, seems a bit faster on the scrolling in the guide, not noticeably any faster on the channel change or loading the play list from the whole home connection. I know my wife will notice the smaller text. Overall not too exciting.


----------



## spaul

Well no go with Phila. area guide update checked after 7:00 am and nothing new on my 3 boxes.Hopefully we will get it next week ,was looking forward to today since original date in Dec. was pushed to today.


----------



## mjwagner

spaul said:


> Well no go with Phila. area guide update checked after 7:00 am and nothing new on my 3 boxes.Hopefully we will get it next week ,was looking forward to today since original date in Dec. was pushed to today.


A couple of days ago the Philadelphia DMA was pushed back to 1/19. Latest schedule here - http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2938556&postcount=8


----------



## robertk328

"pappascw" said:


> Im in DC.. Nothing today.. Just got an email from DTV saying.. "ITS HERE" and explains the new guide.. WTF?


Same here. No guide update in DC. Guess I'll wait til the 24th :-/


----------



## skinnyJM

Got it on all boxes Wednesday morning. Very nice speed improvements. A little dark, will get used to it, but *is* much better while watching in a dark room. Reminds me of the UI the RCA boxes used to have 10+ years ago. Progress bar needs some work (more transparent and smaller background), the Info banner could be more transparent as well. But overall pleased with it and looking forward to the fine tuning, tweaks and improvements that are sure to be made in the coming months. Thanks DIRECTV, solid effort out of the gate on your new HDUI.


----------



## bsnelson

OK, I was a bad boy and didn't update the thread.  I got it on both of mine, HR-20 and HR-22, and it's beautiful! Now Playing list is MUCH faster than before, the rest is just gravy. 

Good work, DirecTV!

Brad


----------



## Dan B

It's very zippy now with both the HR21-700 & the R-22. (except when it still occasionally takes 10 seconds to respond to the remote commands) It looks better, too.


----------



## robertk328

djpeetur said:


> go here and wait till 057b is in the stream and force the download.usually around 2-5am CST. that's what i did


DC keeps getting pushed back, so I finally did just that and 057b is just about done loading. I'll probably roll back another time and get the main release.


----------



## Bofurley

Nothing here in the Tulsa, OK area.
According to previous post, it should have happened 1/12!


----------



## RobertE

The list is changing nearly daily. The latest has all markets being updated by 1/25.


----------



## racelaj

Email about it rec'd on the 10th, supposed to get it on the 12th, new list says the 10th and still nothing as of this morning  Albany, NY market but we live in NWMass...


----------



## spaul

Thanks mjwagner for update info will look forward to next Thursday 1/19.


----------



## Bradt77mn

Live in south minnesota according to schedule minneapolis was supposed to get download jan 10 and mankato jan 11. I got nothing. Whats the deal? Gotta say Directv has done a terrible job getting this out to people. What a joke


----------



## Athlon646464

Bradt77mn said:


> Live in south minnesota according to schedule minneapolis was supposed to get download jan 10 and mankato jan 11. I got nothing. Whats the deal? Gotta say Directv has done a terrible job getting this out to people. What a joke


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

It's actually gone very smoothly given how major the change was and comparing this to previous updates.

And - they are actually ahead of schedule! 

There was a time when it first started when we were talking about 'the end of February' before completion. Now it may be finished by the end of this month!!


----------



## OldRick

I installed a new HR24-200 yesterday, and got the new icon-based HD UI last night.


----------



## lacubs

i live in Erie, Pa and we was schedule to get it yesterday and we didn't anyone know why?


----------



## Athlon646464

lacubs said:


> i live in Erie, Pa and we was schedule to get it yesterday and we didn't anyone know why?


Either they re-scheduled or your box was busy during the download window.


----------



## lacubs

Athlon646464 said:


> Either they re-scheduled or your box was busy during the download window.


thanks


----------



## Spiffyis5150

Bofurley said:


> Nothing here in the Tulsa, OK area.
> According to previous post, it should have happened 1/12!


In Tulsa, OK and mine were upgraded early yesterday(1/12).


----------



## mjwagner

lacubs said:


> i live in Erie, Pa and we was schedule to get it yesterday and we didn't anyone know why?


Look 13 posts before yours...


----------



## Bofurley

Spiffyis5150 Thank for the update. 
Still no change here in SE Kansas - I do receive the Tulsa area, so maybe soon.
Thanks,


----------



## DJ Matt

The new guide is ok. For some reason I was expecting more, but I thought this whole thing has been over-hyped a bit. Hopefully they can make some modifications in the future such as the progress bar. It needs to be bigger and transparent. The black that covers up the entire bottom of the screen is slightly annoying, but not too bad. They can make the lettering bigger as well. Both my parents who are in their 50's, while being happy about the faster response times were also disappointed by the size of the letters. Overall its a pretty good guide. Its simple and straight forward.


----------



## litzdog911

DJ Matt said:


> .... Hopefully they can make some modifications in the future such as the progress bar. ...


They will be.


----------



## lacubs

mjwagner said:


> Look 13 posts before yours...


thanks, anyone know whats time it comes? so my box is off


----------



## litzdog911

lacubs said:


> thanks, anyone know whats time it comes? so my box is off


Typically middle of the night. It doesn't matter if your box is On or Standby.


----------



## Athlon646464

lacubs said:


> thanks, anyone know whats time it comes? so my box is off


Not so much 'off', but not recording something or being watched.


----------



## MysteryMan

My HR24-500 received 0x57b on 10 January 12. The new HDUI is a improvement but I have noticed a couple of flaws. Channel logos did not return on QuickTune. When using Extras on the menu when you select Showroom the following message appears "1999 (SHOWROOM) is currently not available". Yet when you use Guide and enter 1999 it appears twice. Selecting the top version gets you the not available message. Selecting the bottom version brings up the Showroom menu. Resetting the receiver does not correct these flaws. Has anyone else experienced this or discovered other flaws?


----------



## RunnerFL

Athlon646464 said:


> Not so much 'off', but not recording something or being watched.


It would still come down even if someone was watching. They'd see a prompt asking if they wanted to apply the update.


----------



## Matman

Got the emails earlier this week telling me it was here, but no joy each am. Kinda like waking up xmas morning to learn Santa skipped you!!! 

Will be patient, we got a couple doses of the white stuff this week, hopefully they passed us just in case the wx was going to cause signal outages. (Its a nice dream, don't burst my bubble)


----------



## mridan

I live in the Chicagoland area and two out of my three HD DVR's were updated two days ago. Why has the other one not been updated? Tried to force download with no luck.


----------



## Drucifer

lacubs said:


> thanks, anyone know whats time it comes? so my box is off


Once it comes to your DNA, you'll need to unplug you box every time you're not going to use it.


----------



## Athlon646464

RunnerFL said:


> It would still come down even if someone was watching. They'd see a prompt asking if they wanted to apply the update.


Right, but if it wasn't him another family member might have said 'no'.


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> Once it comes to your DNA, you'll need to unplug you box every time you're not going to use it.


While some of us have DVR in our DNA not everyone does.


----------



## RunnerFL

Athlon646464 said:


> Right, but if it wasn't him another family member might have said 'no'.


Sure, but that's their choice not because DirecTV didn't attempt to send it.


----------



## Athlon646464

RunnerFL said:


> Sure, but that's their choice not because DirecTV didn't attempt to send it.


Yup, but he might not have know someone else said 'no', and that was the reason for my original reply to him.


----------



## litzdog911

Drucifer said:


> Once it comes to your DNA, you'll need to unplug you box every time you're not going to use it.


"unplug you box"????
Nothing can happen if the box has no AC power :nono2:


----------



## ksalno

robertk328 said:


> Same here. No guide update in DC. Guess I'll wait til the 24th :-/


+1 nothing here in McLean on any of my boxes either. I also got at least two emails introducing it.


----------



## Deputy48

Nothing here yet and I was scheduled to receive it on 1-12-2012.


----------



## RobertE

Drucifer said:


> Once it comes to your DNA, you'll need to unplug you box every time you're not going to use it.


That is beyond stupid and completely unhelpfull to the person asking the question. Nice job. :nono2:


----------



## Drucifer

RobertE said:


> That is beyond stupid and completely unhelpfull to the person asking the question. Nice job. :nono2:


The person is trying to avoid the HDGUI. I know it useless, but do you know another way?


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> The person is trying to avoid the HDGUI. I know it useless, but do you know another way?


Where do you see the person saying they are avoiding it? They asked what time so he could have is box off which as most of us know is "standby". Nowhere did he/she say they were avoiding the download.

There is no way to avoid updates anyways.


----------



## heisman

DJ Matt said:


> The new guide is ok. For some reason I was expecting more, but I thought this whole thing has been over-hyped a bit. Hopefully they can make some modifications in the future such as the progress bar. It needs to be bigger and transparent. The black that covers up the entire bottom of the screen is slightly annoying, but not too bad. They can make the lettering bigger as well. Both my parents who are in their 50's, while being happy about the faster response times were also disappointed by the size of the letters. Overall its a pretty good guide. Its simple and straight forward.


Agreed. This new guide is a major disappointment. All the black is just horrible. Hate that the info box on top is not see through anymore. The tiny lettering is just a killer. Response time is really the only improvement.


----------



## ndole

Drucifer said:


> The person is trying to avoid the HDGUI. I know it useless, but do you know another way?


Switch to SD, or buy an owned H20, which won't ever get the HDGUI. If it's an HDDVR, then there is no way to "avoid" it.


----------



## Laxguy

heisman said:


> Agreed. This new guide is a major disappointment. All the black is just horrible. Hate that the info box on top is not see through anymore. The tiny lettering is just a killer. Response time is really the only improvement.


You may need to adjust your set: the b/g is grey, not black. The lettering is sharper than before.

Sorry you don't like it.


----------



## adkinsjm

"mridan" said:


> I live in the Chicagoland area and two out of my three HD DVR's were updated two days ago. Why has the other one not been updated? Tried to force download with no luck.


If you try to force an update, you will likely get the old GUI, because the new one is only available for a few hours in the middle of the night on a weeknight. If you don't know when to force or how to tell what version of the software is being updated, you shouldn't do it.

Too many people want the latest and greatest, but need to do their research on their own without being and handheld through the process.


----------



## mridan

"adkinsjm" said:


> If you try to force an update, you will likely get the old GUI, because the new one is only available for a few hours in the middle of the night on a weeknight. If you don't know when to force or how to tell what version of the software is being updated, you shouldn't do it.
> 
> Too many people want the latest and greatest, but need to do their research on their own without being and handheld through the process.


I would just like to know why two of my dvr's was updated and not the other.


----------



## ndole

mridan said:


> I would just like to know why two of my dvr's was updated and not the other.


[Just a guess]

They don't have sequential RID#s


----------



## retromzc

MysteryMan said:


> My HR24-500 received 0x57b on 10 January 12. The new HDUI is a improvement but I have noticed a couple of flaws. Channel logos did not return on QuickTune. When using Extras on the menu when you select Showroom the following message appears "1999 (SHOWROOM) is currently not available". Yet when you use Guide and enter 1999 it appears twice. Selecting the top version gets you the not available message. Selecting the bottom version brings up the Showroom menu. Resetting the receiver does not correct these flaws. Has anyone else experienced this or discovered other flaws?


I do have channel logos in my quicktune since the upgrade, but also get the (SHOWROOM) is not available at this time and also get the same message on a few other vod channels.


----------



## RunnerFL

mridan said:


> I would just like to know why two of my dvr's was updated and not the other.


Was the non-updated one recording something overnight that night?


----------



## undertaker67

i see alot of people have it i have it on one of my hd dvrs and 2 other none dvrs my question is i have another hd dvr hr24-100 had the new guide that i forced a download to before the roll out and then tried to get the new version today and got the old blue guide whats up i thought the whole chciago area would be able to get the new guide anytime u want to download it how can i get it back with out waiting til the weekend for the download i can force


----------



## heisman

Laxguy said:


> You may need to adjust your set: the b/g is grey, not black. The lettering is sharper than before.
> 
> Sorry you don't like it.


Charcoal gray...black, what's the difference? It's really dark and you can't see through it. When you change the channel, it blocks half your screen. Yes, the lettering is sharper and the graphics are nicer, but again, none of that enhances the user experience. The responsiveness is really nice. Overall, I give it a C+. If I could keep the responsiveness, I would take back the older interface in a heartbeat, especially with the DVR graphics/status bar, etc.


----------



## RunnerFL

undertaker67 said:


> i see alot of people have it i have it on one of my hd dvrs and 2 other none dvrs my question is i have another hd dvr hr24-100 had the new guide that i forced a download to before the roll out and then tried to get the new version today and got the old blue guide whats up i thought the whole chciago area would be able to get the new guide anytime u want to download it how can i get it back with out waiting til the weekend for the download i can force


Holly run on sentence Batman...

No, even if your area has received the update you can't just get it anytime you want. It's not in the stream at all times.


----------



## Fab55

heisman said:


> Charcoal gray...black, what's the difference? It's really dark and you can't see through it. When you change the channel, it blocks half your screen. Yes, the lettering is sharper and the graphics are nicer, but again, none of that enhances the user experience. The responsiveness is really nice. Overall, I give it a C+. If I could keep the responsiveness, I would take back the older interface in a heartbeat, especially with the DVR graphics/status bar, etc.


I would recommend calibrating the display settings on your television. I purchased a professional-type Blu-ray calibration disc prior to the HDGUI, from reading some of the issues regarding the gray/black. When your set is calibrated, it's like a night & day difference! I have an older projection HD set that is tougher to calibrate, and you can totally tell the difference from my LCD. IMHO, I truly don't believe that it's the HDGUI, I think it's not having your set properly tweaked.


----------



## Athlon646464

"undertaker67" said:


> i see alot of people have it i have it on one of my hd dvrs and 2 other none dvrs my question is i have another hd dvr hr24-100 had the new guide that i forced a download to before the roll out and then tried to get the new version today and got the old blue guide whats up i thought the whole chciago area would be able to get the new guide anytime u want to download it how can i get it back with out waiting til the weekend for the download i can force


You can just sit tight it will come to you again soon enough this is why folks should not force a download unless they are willing to accept the risk you never know which version you might get you were lucky you did not get experimental firmware and/or lost all of your recordings and/or settings that could really be upsetting to you or others in your household.


----------



## Drucifer

Fab55 said:


> *I would recommend calibrating the display settings on your television.* I purchased a professional-type Blu-ray calibration disc prior to the HDGUI, from reading some of the issues regarding the gray/black. When your set is calibrated, it's like a night & day difference! I have an older projection HD set that is tougher to calibrate, and you can totally tell the difference from my LCD. IMHO, I truly don't believe that it's the HDGUI, I think it's not having your set properly tweaked.


I wouldn't jump to that conclusion.

I have ***** about the HDGUI as being too dark since the beginning. Now on the same television it is fine. Did I change anything on the television - no!

Here's what changed - a HR21-100 with HDGUI firmware was swapped out for a HR34-700 with HDGUI firmware. Now, the white text no longer has that glowingness to it.

BTW, I still don't like the color scheme. Think it is silly being mostly B&W. Want to show off HiDef. Then do some textures, some color. Items that would shine in HiDef.

I rate the current HDGUI at C-


----------



## Rtm

Drucifer said:


> I wouldn't jump to that conclusion.
> 
> I have ***** about the HDGUI as being too dark since the beginning. Now on the same television it is fine. Did I change anything on the television - no!
> 
> Here's what changed - a HR21-100 with HDGUI firmware was swapped out for a HR34-700 with HDGUI firmware. Now, the white text no longer has that glowingness to it.
> 
> BTW, I still don't like the color scheme. Think it is silly being mostly B&W. Want to show off HiDef. Then do some textures, some color. Items that would shine in HiDef.
> 
> I rate the current HDGUI at C-


It's a bit drab could be a little more blue but everyone is going to dark guides including apple tv with black interface. I just wish our guide showed more than 6 programs in the guide and playlist.

Here's a Comcast guide I think never made it to market but more going black
http://www.engadget.com/2008/01/10/hands-on-with-the-latest-tv-guide-software-comcast-dvr/

I give it a B+ over the old guide it's a A++


----------



## patrick77

I have an HR34 plus two H25-500's. The H25's updated to the new GUI mid week but the HR34 still has the old GUI....what's up?


----------



## dpeters11

You'll have to wait, it's not released yet on the 34. For at least a while, I'd expect the 34 to be a version behind. It may sync up at some point, but no idea when.


----------



## spaga33

i got the update for my h24-200 on monday but still dont have it on my hr24-100 in my living room. My town was scheduled to get it the 12th so when will my dvr update? or did i miss it?


----------



## Athlon646464

spaga33 said:


> i got the update for my h24-200 on monday but still dont have it on my hr24-100 in my living room. My town was scheduled to get it the 12th so when will my dvr update? or did i miss it?


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

You'll have it soon - likely by the end of the month on all receivers.


----------



## RobertE

patrick77 said:


> I have an HR34 plus two H25-500's. The H25's updated to the new GUI mid week but the HR34 still has the old GUI....what's up?


As asked and answered 10's of time previously, the HR34 is not getting the HD Gui at this time, it will be coming a bit later. It will be noted in the release notes when the time comes as well.


----------



## erosroadie

Athlon646464 said:


> You can just sit tight it will come to you again soon enough this is why folks should not force a download unless they are willing to accept the risk you never know which version you might get you were lucky you did not get experimental firmware and/or lost all of your recordings and/or settings that could really be upsetting to you or others in your household.


Methinks that several people need to download a Punctuation App...:eek2:


----------



## erosroadie

retromzc said:


> I do have channel logos in my quicktune since the upgrade, but also get the (SHOWROOM) is not available at this time and also get the same message on a few other vod channels.


RE: Quicktune.

For my HR21 and HR22, I had to "resave" each channel to their respective places in Quicktune for the logos to reappear. For my HR20, the logos never left.

Hmmm...:scratchin


----------



## Jon J

erosroadie said:


> Methinks that several people need to download a Punctuation App...:eek2:


:up:


----------



## nsolot

3 new HR24s activated yesterday, and all 3 had new software this morning.


----------



## Athlon646464

erosroadie said:


> Methinks that several people need to download a Punctuation App...:eek2:





Jon J said:


> :up:


If you look back at my original post you will see I was being facetious...


----------



## Jon J

Athlon646464 said:


> If you look back at my original post you will see I was being facetious...


Admittedly, I get out of breath reading a 50-line runon sentence with no punctuation. Even tapping the shift key once in a while would help.


----------



## Athlon646464

Jon J said:


> Admittedly, I get out of breath reading a 50-line runon sentence with no punctuation. Even tapping the shift key once in a while would help.


+1


----------



## augisdad

Flipped on the TV this morning and saw that my HR20-100 had the new gui...Did not have time to really check it out much, but will tonite.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Did anybody get the new gui in the Jacksonville, Georgia area last night?


----------



## 04Taco

I live in the Columbus, GA/Phenix City,AL area and did not receive the update on either of my HR22's or my HR24. The last I read was that I would get it on the 17th. Is that the morning of the 17th or evening of the 17th?


----------



## Athlon646464

04Taco said:


> I live in the Columbus, GA/Phenix City,AL area and did not receive the update on either of my HR22's or my HR24. The last I read was that I would get it on the 17th. Is that the morning of the 17th or evening of the 17th?


Your box is typically updated early in the AM if it is not in use. So, they either changed your date or something interrupted the update for you.


----------



## yosoyellobo

If that was true would it download tonight?


----------



## 04Taco

Athlon646464 said:


> Your box is typically updated early in the AM if it is not in use. So, they either changed your date or something interrupted the update for you.


When you say something possibly interrupted it, does that include scheduled recordings?


----------



## davidpacini

Not in Savannah Ga yet.


----------



## Athlon646464

yosoyellobo said:


> If that was true would it download tonight?


Maybe. If not, it will come soon.



04Taco said:


> When you say something possibly interrupted it, does that include scheduled recordings?


Yes


----------



## Bradt77mn

Has anyone in Minnesota gotten the new ui download yet? Also if I am recording stuff overnight will that interfere with me getting the download?


----------



## Athlon646464

Bradt77mn said:


> Has anyone in Minnesota gotten the new ui download yet? Also if I am recording stuff overnight will that interfere with me getting the download?


It could.

If that happens over and over, eventually* it will ask you while you are watching live if you would like an update to happen. You will then be able to reply yes or no.

*When everyone has it.......


----------



## Bradt77mn

Directv customer service told me how and to just force the download. Should I ? Will that even work?


----------



## Athlon646464

Bradt77mn said:


> Directv customer service told me how and to just force the download. Should I ? Will that even work?


Only if the new GUI is in the stream when you do it.

I'm very surprised that whoever you talked to didn't tell you that. And even more surprised they brought it up at all....... :eek2:

Until it goes national for everyone, forcing something to your box is not without risk, and even then, depending on when you do it, there is a small chance it could create problems for you.


----------



## 449765

Anybody know when Harrisburg PA will get hd GUI?


----------



## andunn27

Got it downloaded to both my receivers this morning. I LOVE the speed!


----------



## RunnerFL

dak60 said:


> Anybody know when Harrisburg PA will get hd GUI?


It was mentioned earlier in this thread, 1/24.


----------



## penguin44

Got it here in altoona iowa about a half hour ago on our hr21-700 and it looks great and it's fast. I love it. Yes the banner and bar are dark but it's translucent and not even a problem. Nice guide.


----------



## Bofurley

Got it here in SE KS, looks great to me!


----------



## yosoyellobo

Still waiting here in Jacksonville.


----------



## futurerebeldr

I'm here in the Montgomery, AL area and we weren't supposed to get the new interface until tomorrow. However, around 3am this morning all of my DVR's and HD boxes started whirring and bam it's here. Love the speed (HR24's & H24) and look of the new interface. I'll play around with it more this evening to find what I don't like.


----------



## 04Taco

Just received the official email from D* last night. Is it always a week from when this email is received or can it come sooner?


----------



## Athlon646464

04Taco said:


> Just received the official email from D* last night. Is it always a week from when this email is received or can it come sooner?


If you read through this thread you will see it varies a lot. My guess is you will have it by the end of the month in any event.


----------



## HDJulie

Got it in Little Rock this morning. Very speedy but have to get used to the color scheme


----------



## EVAC41

Got the HDUI last night and it looks like a day early.. The only thing that I don't have is my On Demand Channels. The only one that appears is ABC. These are going to appear in a day or so correct? I'm guessing it's still downloading the info.

Location: Fargo, ND


----------



## Halsey

Got it on all 4 of my reicevers this morning in Ankeny, IA. Looks very nice and its fast. Hopefully in the next 24 - 48 hours when its done loading, it could even be faster.


----------



## Laxguy

futurerebeldr said:


> I'm here in the Montgomery, AL area and we weren't supposed to get the new interface until tomorrow. However, around 3am this morning all of my DVR's and HD boxes started whirring and bam it's here. Love the speed (HR24's & H24) and look of the new interface. I'll play around with it more this evening to find what I don't like.


Be sure to post extensively about that, O.K.? 

(The irony is not aimed at you, whatsoever) Glad you got it and like it so far....


----------



## OlderNDirt

Got this morning in the Lincoln, NE dma and both HR21 and HR24 are fast from the getgo!

Have not seen this mentioned before, but I really like the guide scroll when holding down the up/down arrows when in the guide. Page up/down is almost too fast, but the speed of the scroll seems just right to peruse while scrolling.

So far, I am loving it!


----------



## mrpickem

Mine was supposed to come on Jan 12 but I still do not have the update on either of my 2 HR24's.

Has anyone else in Jacksonville got the update?


----------



## tumbleweed

Received mine yesterday, two days early. So far so good, much faster program guide. As HDJulie said, color scheme is different but I think I will learn to like that too.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Still waiting.


----------



## spriebe

Bradt77mn said:


> Has anyone in Minnesota gotten the new ui download yet? Also if I am recording stuff overnight will that interfere with me getting the download?


Bradt77mn,
I live in suburb of St. Paul and received HD Guide update last week

I have yet to comment until now on HD Guide to try and get used to new color scheme etc.

The new color scheme is horrible in my opinion. 
Dark background with bright white lettering and some greyed out lettering.

BTW, my TV has is calibrated so thats not an issue as some has suggested to others on forum.

Channel changes have not improved, I use rf remotes and native resolution with 3 Hr20-700's and 1 HR21-100.

Regards,

Scott


----------



## keithw1975

I went home yesterday to find the new guide on all of our HR24s. Absolutely love the darker color scheme. Very nice for watching in a darker environment. Seems a little clumsy getting around but I am sure I will get used to that.


----------



## Omega65

HR24 updated to HDGUI @ 3:50am Phila Pa.


----------



## Omega65

@ 5:30am the other 2 HR21's are in the process of updating


----------



## Athlon646464

Omega65 said:


> @ 5:30am the other 2 HR21's are in the process of updating


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## nibyak

Got it for the DC locals this morning. Didn't have time to check all of the receivers or even play with it but I noticed the bedroom receiver was downloading something when I got up. Then I checked it in the family room (wife still asleep in the bedroom) and there it was. 

I just checked the receiver in the Office (actually in DC) and it hasen't been updated yet.


----------



## spaul

It seems a no go today for me here in South Jersey in the Phila. viewing area.Checked my 2 HR24-100,s after 7:00 am and nothing did not check bedroom H24-100 wife was still asleep.Some what disappointed since some have said , it did download to them in this area and been waiting since the date has been moved 3 times in over a month.


----------



## 449765

Harrisburg market got it today.


----------



## spanky99

Any luck today in Jacksonville, Fl?


----------



## RunnerFL

spanky99 said:


> Any luck today in Jacksonville, Fl?


You tell us, you're there.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Not yet.


----------



## Valve1138

Got mine this morning at 3:45am. Damn is it sweet.

I'm in the Roanoke/Lynchburg VA DMA.


----------



## taz291819

Got it yesterday here in Huntsville (a good week early).

Love the speed, and actually like the color scheme. I calibrated my display with an Eye-One, HCFR software, and the AVS HD disc. Everything looks great to me.

My only nitpick is that "My Playlist" is the third option down, instead of it being the first option. I'm so used to hitting Menu and "Enter" to get to the playlist, going to take a few days to get used to scrolling down.


----------



## Athlon646464

taz291819 said:


> Got it yesterday here in Huntsville (a good week early).
> 
> Love the speed, and actually like the color scheme. I calibrated my display with an Eye-One, HCFR software, and the AVS HD disc. Everything looks great to me.
> 
> My only nitpick is that "My Playlist" is the third option down, instead of it being the first option. I'm so used to hitting Menu and "Enter" to get to the playlist, going to take a few days to get used to scrolling down.


Why not just use the 'LIST' button?


----------



## Jive Turkey

Got it on two of my 3 boxes overnight here in the Norfolk/VA Beach area. I'm anxious for it to finish loading all of the goodies so I can see the completed product, but so far it's fine.


----------



## makaiguy

Anybody got a link to the latest schedule by location? The last one I saw, my Augusta GA area was pushed back from 2/12 to 2/17, but still no joy ...


----------



## Athlon646464

makaiguy said:


> Anybody got a link to the latest schedule by location? The last one I saw, my Augusta GA area was pushed back from 2/12 to 2/17, but still no joy ...


If it said 2/17 there would not have been joy expected... :eek2:


----------



## hasan

penguin44 said:


> Got it here in altoona iowa about a half hour ago on our hr21-700 and it looks great and it's fast. I love it. Yes the banner and bar are dark but it's translucent and not even a problem. Nice guide.


H21-200
HR20-700
HR21-100
HR20-100

All updated about 2:38 a.m. yesterday morning. No obvious glitches or problems, and the HR20-700 that has a 2 TB eSATA on it, came right back where it left off (sometimes it is not recognized after an update and I have to manually menu reset to get the external drive back on line)


----------



## FussyBob

Both receivers updated in northeast PA today.

Family is not too thrilled with the Gothic looking color scheme, sort of looks 1980's Atari. 

We like the blue background with light lettering better and the family doesn't care for the bloated red R to indicate series recording in the guide they liked the cascading R's.


Hopefully in the future D* will allow one to pick a color scheme.


----------



## Athlon646464

FussyBob said:


> Both receivers updated in northeast PA today.
> 
> Family is not too thrilled with the Gothic looking color scheme, sort of looks 1980's Atari.
> 
> We like the blue background with light lettering better and the family doesn't care for the bloated red R to indicate series recording in the guide they liked the cascading R's.
> 
> Hopefully in the future D* will allow one to pick a color scheme.


Not a fanboy here, but really?


----------



## makaiguy

Athlon646464 said:


> If it said 2/17 there would not have been joy expected... :eek2:


My calendar says it's 2/19 today. Don't know about yours...


----------



## 04Taco

makaiguy said:


> My calendar says it's 2/19 today. Don't know about yours...


Uh... Its January. Todays date is 1/19.


----------



## Athlon646464

makaiguy said:


> My calendar says it's 2/19 today. Don't know about yours...


Then you are going to have issues.........

:grin:

But not related to the HDGUI...


----------



## yosoyellobo

does this have anything to do with the Mayan thing?


----------



## Athlon646464

makaiguy said:


> My calendar says it's 2/19 today. Don't know about yours...


Really?

Name three things you did last month. (In January)


----------



## mgoody69

Got my updates last night, all boxes, happened on or around the 18, just like the list said.


----------



## willis3

I got it on both boxes around 3am this morning.. all of the graphics haven't downloaded yet.. ?


----------



## makaiguy

Athlon646464 said:


> Really?
> 
> Name three things you did last month. (In January)


Duh.. was paying too much attention to the second number, not to the first. [blush] The dates I mentioned SHOULD have been 1/12, pushed back to 1/17.

So... does anybody have a link to the current schedule?


----------



## timb2112

Downloaded early AM in Philly...awesome and fast. Not sure why the random complaining, but I guess you can't please everyone all the time.


----------



## cobaltblue

I am in the Philly DMA and did not get it as of this morning. will check when get in ltr. when D* does a city does it mean the entire DMA gets it on that day also?


----------



## KevetS

Woo, I just got the 'coming soon' email. I feel so late to the party.

Lansing, MI DMA if anyone is curious.


----------



## timb2112

"cobaltblue" said:


> I am in the Philly DMA and did not get it as of this morning. will check when get in ltr. when D* does a city does it mean the entire DMA gets it on that day also?


Yes. You should of received it. Possible your receiver was busy recording a program.


----------



## tjbay

Does anyone see the Icons/Posters for programs in the guide? I am not seeing them in mine. I really liked that feature as it allowed my younger kids to navigate by looking at the image of the show...


----------



## RobertE

makaiguy said:


> Duh.. was paying too much attention to the second number, not to the first. [blush] The dates I mentioned SHOULD have been 1/12, pushed back to 1/17.
> 
> So... does anybody have a link to the current schedule?


Should be done by this time next week, subject to changes of course.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

willis3 said:


> I got it on both boxes around 3am this morning.. all of the graphics haven't downloaded yet.. ?





tjbay said:


> Does anyone see the Icons/Posters for programs in the guide? I am not seeing them in mine. I really liked that feature as it allowed my younger kids to navigate by looking at the image of the show...


It takes time for all of this information to rebuild, give it a few days.


----------



## spaul

I mentioned earlier in the day didn't receive the new guide here in Phila. MDA area in South Jersey .Will they up the download days now or only be doing Tue,Wed and Thurs.Side note none of my 3 boxes were being used or recording over night.


----------



## Carolina

Email was just received today. My area is scheduled for the 24th.


----------



## inkahauts

"spaul" said:


> I mentioned earlier in the day didn't receive the new guide here in Phila. MDA area in South Jersey .Will they up the download days now or only be doing Tue,Wed and Thurs.Side note none of my 3 boxes were being used or recording over night.


They might have been recoding pushed movies, you never know.


----------



## Kojo62

Received it on both my DVRs in the early A.M. today, Philly suburbs.

I like it. It's very crisp and clean looking, and I even like the darker color palette. It makes the old scheme look kind of Fisher-Price to me now. Best of all, it's _noticeably_ snappier and more responsive than the old GUI. I really have no complaints so far. I'd say D* did a good job on the makeover.

Also, can anyone point me to more info about the new "My DirecTV" feature atop the Main Menu? Is it supposed to be anything like TiVo recommendations? Just wondering what that's all about, and how I can expect to use it.


----------



## inkahauts

"Kojo62" said:


> Received it on both my DVRs in the early A.M. today, Philly suburbs.
> 
> I like it. It's very crisp and clean looking, and I even like the darker color palette. It makes the old scheme look kind of Fisher-Price to me now. Best of all, it's noticeably snappier and more responsive than the old GUI. I really have no complaints so far. I'd say D* did a good job on the makeover.
> 
> Also, can anyone point me to more info about the new "My DirecTV" feature atop the Main Menu? Is it supposed to be anything like TiVo recommendations? Just wondering what that's all about, and how I can expect to use it.


Yeah. Similar. The idea is the top set of suggestions will be things you are expected to like, and the bottom things that might interest you that you probably haven't seen before, and these things will take time to get more accurate.


----------



## dminches

So, why is it that some people in the Philly/South Jersey area got the update but others, like me, did not? Is there an order by RID or some other DVR identifier?


----------



## austen0316

I'm in central Jersey and didn't get the update yet


----------



## kenpac89

DC market here....got a 'Coming Soon' email AGAIN.

It's like deja vu all over again!

We'll see if I actually get it this time....not holding my breath.


----------



## litzdog911

tjbay said:


> Does anyone see the Icons/Posters for programs in the guide? I am not seeing them in mine. I really liked that feature as it allowed my younger kids to navigate by looking at the image of the show...


Give it a couple of days.


----------



## illuminations25

I live in the Philly DMA and got the new guide today. Looks pretty slick. I haven't been able to follow through this entire thread, but I believe I've discovered a bug, not sure if it's new or not or not really a "bug" anyway. What is the most efficient way to report this to DirecTV, just via phone or do they usually request bug reports via email? I've had DirecTV for a long time, but never found a "bug" before.


----------



## RunnerFL

spaul said:


> I mentioned earlier in the day didn't receive the new guide here in Phila. MDA area in South Jersey .Will they up the download days now or only be doing Tue,Wed and Thurs.Side note none of my 3 boxes were being used or recording over night.


Until the rollout is complete you'll only see updates go out on Tues, Wed and Thurs during the wee hours of the morning (aka butt crack of dawn). Once the rollout is complete it will be in the stream during the day and for more days during the week.


----------



## swyman18

All 3 of my DVR's and my H21 received the update as scheduled (1/19) here in the Honolulu, HI market. So far so good.


----------



## litzdog911

illuminations25 said:


> I live in the Philly DMA and got the new guide today. Looks pretty slick. I haven't been able to follow through this entire thread, but I believe I've discovered a bug, not sure if it's new or not or not really a "bug" anyway. What is the most efficient way to report this to DirecTV, just via phone or do they usually request bug reports via email? I've had DirecTV for a long time, but never found a "bug" before.


Report bugs here ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=198289


----------



## scb147

I actually got the HDUI before I got the email telling me it was on the way.

I got the HDUI the morning of 01/19, and I didn't get the email until later in the evening on the same day. I am in the Youngstown, OH market. The list showed a date of 01/24, so I received it 5 days early.


----------



## Brian Hanasky

What area of WV? I"m in the Wheeling market and am also scheduled for the 24th.


----------



## scb147

Brian Hanasky said:


> What area of WV? I"m in the Wheeling market and am also scheduled for the 24th.


Was this directed at me?

I'm in PA, just over the PA/OH line from Youngstown.


----------



## avonabudget

spaul said:


> I mentioned earlier in the day didn't receive the new guide here in Phila. MDA area in South Jersey .Will they up the download days now or only be doing Tue,Wed and Thurs.Side note none of my 3 boxes were being used or recording over night.


I'm in South Jersey also and none of my HD DVRs (HR20-700, HR21-700, and HR24-500) received the new HD GUI.


----------



## camattin

I got the email yesterday... we'll see how long it takes from now to actually get it.

Greensboro / Winston-Salem DMA


----------



## taz291819

Athlon646464 said:


> Why not just use the 'LIST' button?


LOL, I've never used the "List" button, and thankfully on my Harmony, the first LCD button is "List". Thanks for the tip, works like a charm!


----------



## soundguy

Hey guys.. long time viewer, first time poster....

received the email tuesday night here in jacksonville fl, as of this morning nothing yet... I guess it's just a waiting game at this point.


----------



## makaiguy

soundguy said:


> Hey guys.. long time viewer, first time poster....
> 
> received the email tuesday night here in jacksonville fl, as of this morning nothing yet... I guess it's just a waiting game at this point.


Me too. We were scheduled for *1*/17 in the Augusta GA area. The only thing I got on that date was the "It's Here" email.. Both receivers still running the SD interface.


----------



## Athlon646464

soundguy said:


> Hey guys.. long time viewer, first time poster....
> 
> received the email tuesday night here in jacksonville fl, as of this morning nothing yet... I guess it's just a waiting game at this point.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## Kojo62

scb147 said:


> I actually got the HDUI before I got the email telling me it was on the way.
> 
> I got the HDUI the morning of 01/19, and I didn't get the email until later in the evening on the same day. I am in the Youngstown, OH market. The list showed a date of 01/24, so I received it 5 days early.


 I never received an e-mail notification about the HDUI. It effectively just showed up unannounced on the 19th.

If I hadn't been a member of this forum, I imagine I would've been in for quite a surprise. D* should be paying DBSTalk for this kind of support. This is a great community.


----------



## wxguy

Kojo62 said:


> I never received an e-mail notification about the HDUI. It effectively just showed up unannounced on the 19th.
> 
> If I hadn't been a member of this forum, I imagine I would've been in for quite a surprise. D* should be paying DBSTalk for this kind of support. This is a great community.


 I didn't get an email either. Maybe I should feel slighted?

So far I'm pretty underwhelmed by this interface. Not sure what all the excitement was about. I guess it does something faster and looks cleaner but my receiver still stops and waits before changing channels at times, so that bug is still there.

Besides, the wife doesn't like it. If you like black, the UI is great, but many details are small and hard to see. (dark blue against black isn't a good choice) Seems like there are more button pushes for some items.

On a different gripe, I note that many SD programs have really poor audio. I pump it all through my audio receiver then hdmi to the tv. HD audio is fine, but go to something like cspan and it barely makes a sound. Nothing to do with the new interface, but it seems like efforts seem to go to making things splashier while the basics go away.


----------



## Jerry_K

wxguy said:


> I didn't get an email either. Maybe I should feel slighted?
> 
> So far I'm pretty underwhelmed by this interface. Not sure what all the excitement was about. I guess it does something faster and looks cleaner but my receiver still stops and waits before changing channels at times, so that bug is still there.
> 
> Besides, the wife doesn't like it. If you like black, the UI is great, but many details are small and hard to see. (dark blue against black isn't a good choice) Seems like there are more button pushes for some items.
> 
> On a different gripe, I note that many SD programs have really poor audio. I pump it all through my audio receiver then hdmi to the tv. HD audio is fine, but go to something like cspan and it barely makes a sound. Nothing to do with the new interface, but it seems like efforts seem to go to making things splashier while the basics go away.


In the fifties we had a saying. "If it don't go, Chrome it"

The HD UI is DTV Chrome.

You can put lipstick on a pig.

Pick her up at midnight but remember to use a putty knife to scrape off the makeup.

And a thousand other looks over substance sayings.


----------



## inkahauts

"Jerry_K" said:


> In the fifties we had a saying. "If it don't go, Chrome it"
> 
> The HD UI is DTV Chrome.
> 
> You can put lipstick on a pig.
> 
> Pick her up at midnight but remember to use a putty knife to scrape off the makeup.
> 
> And a thousand other looks over substance sayings.


This update is anything but lipstick. You might think it is because you are having some specific problems, but it's a lot more involved than you see to think.


----------



## trh

wxguy said:


> I didn't get an email either. Maybe I should feel slighted?


I've received the email twice. But still no HD GUI.


----------



## tnedator

On Monday or Tuesday, I received the upgrade on my two HR-21's and one HR-20, however I still don't have it on my HR24-100. 

Any idea why my HR24 hasn't gotten it? I went ahead and rebooted it a couple days ago, just in case that would kick off the upgrade.


----------



## Athlon646464

tnedator said:


> On Monday or Tuesday, I received the upgrade on my two HR-21's and one HR-20, however I still don't have it on my HR24-100.
> 
> Any idea why my HR24 hasn't gotten it? I went ahead and rebooted it a couple days ago, just in case that would kick off the upgrade.


Your 24 may have been busy each time D* tried to push it to you. The next time it is in the stream and your box is not busy, you should get it.

If it is busy every time D* tries, then after everyone has been authorized to get it you may see a pop-up on your screen while watching TV asking if you would like the new software. If you say no because you don't want to interrupt what you are doing, it will keep trying until it finally gets through.

My guess is that everyone will be authorized to have it by around the end of the month.


----------



## Marty999

Got it in Arlington, VA yesterday on two DVRs. Scrolling is wonderfully fast. The clearer, but smaller fonts, are a bit harder to read - unecessarily. the fast-forward/rewind arrows -- no longer indicating the speed and substituting a tiny number under it, was a ridiculous choice and nearly impossible to see. For those of us who fast forward a lot, it is no longer to casually know the speed you are forwarding. 1 hour of testing with a real customers would have pointed that out almost immediately. 

I also had a glitch -- about 36 hours after the update. In guide, the description at the top of the screen doesn't go to the show I'm on in the guide. It is actually the description of a program several lines away in the guide. That was awfully strange.


----------



## Carolina

Well I got one email on the 19th and the last date I saw had my area getting it the 24th. Everything seems to be all over the place about this--some people not getting emails, some people getting more than 1 email, some people getting the guide earlier than expected while some are getting it later than expected! I hope at this rate we make the 24th date!


----------



## Athlon646464

Marty999 said:


> Got it in Arlington, VA yesterday on two DVRs. Scrolling is wonderfully fast. The clearer, but smaller fonts, are a bit harder to read - unecessarily. the fast-forward/rewind arrows -- no longer indicating the speed and substituting a tiny number under it, was a ridiculous choice and nearly impossible to see. For those of us who fast forward a lot, it is no longer to casually know the speed you are forwarding. 1 hour of testing with a real customers would have pointed that out almost immediately.
> 
> I also had a glitch -- about 36 hours after the update. In guide, the description at the top of the screen doesn't go to the show I'm on in the guide. It is actually the description of a program several lines away in the guide. That was awfully strange.


I'm posting this for others reading this thread..........

If you actually got it on Saturday, most likely you do not have the current National HDGUI Release. You are lucky you did not wipe your settings and/or recordings doing what you did.

Forcing something to your box if you don't know exactly what you are doing is not without some risk.


----------



## mrpickem

Got email a week ago and still no update. Jacksonville :nono:

I'm ready for the tivo ird anyways


----------



## jasonblair

Athlon646464 said:


> I'm posting this for others reading this thread..........
> 
> If you actually got it on Saturday, most likely you do not have the current National HDGUI Release. You are lucky you did not wipe your settings and/or recordings doing what you did.
> 
> Forcing something to your box if you don't know exactly what you are doing is not without some risk.


This is about the third or fourth time you've hit this point in this thread.... THANKS, DAD! :nono:


----------



## Athlon646464

jasonblair said:


> This is about the third or fourth time you've hit this point in this thread.... THANKS, DAD! :nono:


And folks keep repeating their mistakes as well. My guess is not everyone reads every page of this thread like you are doing. I try to 'repeat' the warning at least once per page in the hope it will cut down on the number issues folks will have.

The last guy who forced over the weekend is a prime example. Anyway, I'm glad _someone_ is counting....... :lol:


----------



## RunnerFL

jasonblair said:


> This is about the third or fourth time you've hit this point in this thread.... THANKS, DAD! :nono:


And yet people still don't get it... It's worth repeating.


----------



## Laxguy

RunnerFL said:


> And yet people still don't get it... It's worth repeating.


+1

I appreciate the diligence! Probably has saved a lot of other agonized posts.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

jasonblair said:


> This is about the third or fourth time you've hit this point in this thread.... THANKS, DAD! :nono:


I have had to spend close a couple of hours helping people fix their screw ups because others have "helped" them get the HDUI early, just to find out they didn't get what they thought they were getting. There will be more that did it and haven't posted yet because they are waiting to find out what happens next and we will have to help those too.

If that point gets repeated on every page of the thread it could save tons of time. I learned when I got older that Dad was right a lot of the times, even the ones he repeated himself over and over.


----------



## Drucifer

Does the rollout finish on Tuesday morning?


----------



## Marty999

Athlon646464 said:


> I'm posting this for others reading this thread..........
> 
> If you actually got it on Saturday, most likely you do not have the current National HDGUI Release. You are lucky you did not wipe your settings and/or recordings doing what you did.
> 
> Forcing something to your box if you don't know exactly what you are doing is not without some risk.


Athlon6464, was this supposed to be a response to my post about receiving this in Arlington, VA earlier last week? Or just giving a warning generally. I didn't force any download. Just came when D* sent it.



> Originally Posted by Marty999
> Got it in Arlington, VA yesterday on two DVRs. Scrolling is wonderfully fast. The clearer, but smaller fonts, are a bit harder to read - unecessarily. the fast-forward/rewind arrows -- no longer indicating the speed and substituting a tiny number under it, was a ridiculous choice and nearly impossible to see. For those of us who fast forward a lot, it is no longer to casually know the speed you are forwarding. 1 hour of testing with a real customers would have pointed that out almost immediately.
> 
> I also had a glitch -- about 36 hours after the update. In guide, the description at the top of the screen doesn't go to the show I'm on in the guide. It is actually the description of a program several lines away in the guide. That was awfully strange.


----------



## inkahauts

"Marty999" said:


> Athlon6464, was this supposed to be a response to my post about receiving this in Arlington, VA earlier last week? Or just giving a warning generally. I didn't force any download. Just came when D* sent it.


What's the exact firmware you have on your unit? I think he's probably both trying to make sure that everyone knows they shouldn't be downloading and honestly your post gives the impression that you got it at a time that something else would've been in the stream not the national release.


----------



## Athlon646464

Marty999 said:


> Athlon6464, was this supposed to be a response to my post about receiving this in Arlington, VA earlier last week? Or just giving a warning generally. I didn't force any download. Just came when D* sent it.


What *inkahauts* said.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Jacksonville finally came in last night.


----------



## wv_patsfan

No update on any of my 3 boxes...I'm in the Charleston/Huntington WV DMA.


----------



## mrpickem

Yes, got it last night in J-ville. :grin:

I played with it for a few minutes before leaving for work and initially I'm impressed. I like the dark color scheme, very sharp, more information and lightning fast!


----------



## z28lt1

Didn't get it on the 3 I checked this morning in the WDC area. Thought we were scheduled for this morning. I'll keep waiting... :zzz:


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101

Got my update this morning at 7:00 EST. I live in Silver Spring, MD.


----------



## Webini

No update this morning in Portland, ME. Nothing scheduled either.

Can't say that I am shocked.


----------



## Carolina

wv_patsfan said:


> No update on any of my 3 boxes...I'm in the Charleston/Huntington WV DMA.


I haven't gotten it either. I wonder if our DMA didn't get pushed back?


----------



## Stewpidity

Both of My boxes downloaded the new HD guide last night looks pretty nice


----------



## mpaquette

I was on the list for 1/24 (Columbia, SC) but neither of my boxes updated last night.


----------



## James A

The new HD Guide successfully downloaded here this morning (Tallahassee FL DMA). No problems thus far and I like it myself.


----------



## killerko

Dayton, OH has it as of this morning. Really like the looks of it although I can't see any noticeable improvement in speed. HR-21's still very slow & the 20's aren't much better.


----------



## Herdfan

wv_patsfan said:


> No update on any of my 3 boxes...I'm in the Charleston/Huntington WV DMA.


Not here either. Maybe tonight.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Folks, we're entering the final phase of the HD rollout, and so I am closing this thread in favor of a thread to help those who still don't have the new UI.


----------

